# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Lancement de Free mobile

## Rachel

* Free lance le forfait mobile  2*
*Et lillimit  3Go par mois pour moins de 20*

_Mise  jour du 10/01/12_

_ L'oligopole des oprateurs s'est entendu avec l'Etat sur le forfait RSA. En interne, nous on l'appelle le forfait arnaque-raquette_ . Le ton est donn, Xavier Niel, PDG fondateur de Free, nest pas l pour tre diplomate. _ Plus vous tes pauvres, et plus on vous en met dans la tte !_ .

Pour bien montrer que ces oprateurs _ nous prennent pour des pigeons_  et pour se placer en chevalier blanc sur un march biais, Free prend lexemple symbolique de ces abonnements  sociaux  au prix de 10 par mois. _ Nous, on ne le divise pas par deux, ni par trois, ni par quatre mais par cinq_ . Et malgr ce forfait  2 /mois (pour 60 minutes de communications + 60 sms, dpassement  5 centimes/minute, et 1 centime le SMS contre presque 10 fois plus pour la concurrence), Niel souligne que sa socit est  but lucratif : _ entendons-nous bien, mme avec ces prix on se fait une marge !_ . Mieux, ce forfait est gratuit pour les abonns Internet chez Free.

Le message est clair et martel, en substance : les oprateurs vous arnaquent, venez chez nous ou rengociez vos forfaits. 



Lautre offre, la plus attendue, est un tout illimit  19.99 TTC (et 15.99 pour les abonns Free ADSL, soit 13.37 HT).

Avec ce prix, _ tout est compris_  : sans engagement, avec mms, sms et appels illimits, Internet tout usage (VoIP, partage de connexions, etc.)  3 Go par mois. Et des prix discounts pour les appels depuis ltranger (50 centimes depuis les Etats-Unis, 70 depuis le Canda).

Malgr ce tout illimit, _ Free donne la possibilit de bloquer son forfait, afin dviter tout dpassement_ , sans prciser sil sagit de lInternet ou galement des appels. Certaines clauses devront donc tre vrifies avant de souscrire (le site nest pas encore lanc  lheure o nous crivons ces lignes).



Ct tlphones, Xavier Niel parle d'un _ iPhone 4S  1_ . Avant de prciser quil sagit en fait de crdits sur 12, 24 ou 36 mois.

_ Ds aujourdhui, Free propose une slection des meilleurs tlphones mobiles. La gamme continuera de senrichir rgulirement avec notamment les mobiles et services BlackBerry dans les jours  venir. Pour la premire fois, les abonns peuvent choisir librement de souscrire le forfait de leur choix avec le tlphone mobile de leur choix en toute transparence. Ces tlphones peuvent tre achets en une fois ou en plusieurs fois sans frais (12, 24 ou 36 mois)_ , prcise Free aprs la prsentation de son PDG, qui rappelle pour sa part que loffre Free Mobile noblige pas  prendre un portable chez lui.

Quant  la _ couverture du territoire, elle est quasi-totale y compris dans le Cantal_ , plaisante Niel en se riant du pic envoy par le PDG de France Telecom. _ Nous sommes galement prsent  linternational dans la quasi-totalit des pays_ . Et de conclure _ il y aura un avant et un aprs 10 janvier dans la tlphonie mobile_ .



Sur Internet, les Tweets se dchanent. _ Nouvelle vague de suicide chez Orange, chez les dirigeants cette fois_ , _ Orange devient vert_ , _ Bouygues va devoir btonner ses forfaits_ , _ y vont plus se la SFR chez Neuf Telecom_ . Etc.

Mais ce quoublie la _ communaut de Free_  (sic) cest quil sagit bien dune prsentation Marketing, fortement inspire des mthodes de Steve Jobs.

Dans les faits, _ loffre rserve aux 3 millions de premiers inscrits_ . L encore il sagit dune mthode bien-connue qui consiste  crer de la demande en organisant la pnurie. Mais la limitation montre aussi que Free Mobile est dans une phase de lancement. Que les premiers forfaits connaissent des couacs et la belle machine pourrait senrayer.

_ Pas un mot sur la hotline ... a promet de longues heures au tlphone surtaxes qui compenseront les ventes  perte_ , commente d'ailleurs un des rares Tweets  contre-courant de leuphorie qui domine sur le rseau social.

Autre incertitude : quimplique ce  rserv  ? Les suivants auront-ils des prix suprieurs ? On peut penser que non (la publicit ngative pourrait alors tre dvastatrice), mais la prcision officielle est attendue.

Reste que pour Xavier Niel, lobjectif du jour est entirement atteint. Free sest offert une belle campagne de publicit gratuite. A la Apple.



*Source* : _Communiqu de Iliad_ (pdf)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces offres ? Allez-vous rsilier votre abonnement actuel ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





> *Edit du 09/01/12*
> 
> Free vient de faire parvenir des invitations  la presse pour un vnement d'envergure demain matin, mardi 10 janvier.
> 
> Sauf immense coup de thtre, il s'agira donc de la date du lancement de Free Mobile.
> 
> Et de la fin du suspens sur les forfaits du nouvel oprateur.
> 
> *Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*
> ...

----------


## mikedonie90

C'est tres gnial ca , esperons qu'avec free mobile , on sera plus a l'aise

----------


## toopac

Pour les impatients, vous pouvez aller faire un tour ici : 
http://www.mamie-du-cantal.com/

----------


## Paul TOTH

et  quand la FreeBox dans les DOM ?  ::(:

----------


## Neko

Faut voir les conditions, si c'est comme je le pense sans mobile, avec engagement et uniquement disponible si on a un abonnement freebox ce sera sans moi  ::?:

----------


## stealth35

rat

----------


## Neko

> rat


Dveloppe ?

----------


## toopac

Ce dont on est sr c'est que les offres seront sans engagement, pas besoin d'avoir une freebox, et effectivement a sera sans mobile. 
En revanche free proposera un prt  taux 0 pour l'achat d'un mobile.
Ce qui reviens au plus ou moins au mme au final....

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dveloppe ?


Il veut sans doute dire que le lancement n'a pas eu lieu a 13h37 comme prvu  ::P:

----------


## toopac

> Il veut sans doute dire que le lancement n'a pas eu lieu a 13h37 *comme prvu*


Prvu par qui ?  ::mouarf:: 

1337 correspondrait finalement au prix HT d'un des forfaits de free tout illimit (tlphone, SMS, MMS et internet). : 13,37HT => 15,99 TTC.

Aprs c'est intressant de voir comment free utilise l'exceptionnelle force de spculation des mdias pour fait monter le buzz...

----------


## tontonnux

Vous en avez marre de cette suite de rumeurs mme pas dmenties ?

Attendez d'avoir droit  mon scoop alors !

Avant le 31 Dcembre... freemobile signe au PSG !


 ::dehors::  (moinssez pas trop svp... on est vendredi quoi...)

----------


## Julien Bodin

> Prvu par qui ? 
> 
> 1337 correspondrait finalement au prix HT d'un des forfaits de free tout illimit (tlphone, SMS, MMS et internet). : 13,37HT => 15,99 TTC.
> 
> Aprs c'est intressant de voir comment free utilise l'exceptionnelle force de spculation des mdias pour fait monter le buzz...


Mme a on n'en sait rien

----------


## kakashi99

j'pensais que developpez.com allait tre pargn par la folie du buzz Freemobile... mais non ^^

plus srieusement, je suis sur et certain que Free va annonc son/ses offre(s) le 11 ou le 12 (date butoir)... XN va utiliser le buzz  mort ! bon par contre  faire a, ils ont intrt  pas se louper, le retour de bton risque d'tre violent dans ce cas la :/

----------


## 17795

> Faut voir les conditions, si c'est comme je le pense sans mobile, avec engagement et uniquement disponible si on a un abonnement freebox ce sera sans moi


Quel serait l'intrt pour un nouvel oprateur se limiter  25% du nombre possible d'abonns ? Actuellement il ne faut pas une livebox pour avoir un abonnement mobile chez Orange si ?

Pour le mobile, Free a dj confirm qu'on pourrait prendre un mobile (ou pas) avec un paiement tal (crdit 0%, spar de l'abonnement).

Concernant les (nimes) rumeurs, c'est peut-tre une bonne vue sur le prix (15,99 euros pour du full illimit), mais pour la date on se dirigerait vers la date limite, d'aprs un officiel de chez Free. Ou alors il brouille les pistes opur que des actus reprennent les fausses infos...  ::aie::

----------


## tontonnux

> j'pensais que developpez.com allait tre pargn par la folie du buzz Freemobile... mais non ^^
> 
> plus srieusement, je suis sur et certain que Free va annonc son/ses offre(s) le 11 ou le 12 (date butoir)... XN va utiliser le buzz  mort ! bon par contre  faire a, ils ont intrt  pas se louper, le retour de bton risque d'tre violent dans ce cas la :/


Le truc c'est qu'avec tout les fakes qui ont circul, si les tarifs s'avrent moins craqu du slip, chez Free ils doivent tre en train de se faire grave dessus !
Par ce que maintenant, si le tout illimit est  30 les gens vont trouver moyen d'tre du. Que le buzz serve, c'est une chose, mais qu'il ne dmentent rien... je ne suis pas certain que ce soit bon au final.

So wait & see.

----------


## toopac

> Mme a on n'en sait rien


Et j'ai bien pris le soin d'utiliser le conditionnel  :;): 

Le blog 'mamie du Cantal' *semble* bien avoir t cr par Free (en rponse aux propos du PDG d'orange), et ce tarif y est confirm.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Prvu par qui ?


Par le _topic starter_, videmment  :;):

----------


## grunk

> Et j'ai bien pris le soin d'utiliser le conditionnel 
> 
> Le blog 'mamie du Cantal' *semble* bien avoir t cr par Free (en rponse aux propos du PDG d'orange), et ce tarif y est confirm.


Un traceroute sur le domaine mne sur une dedibox. Un whois du domaine chez Gandi et un propritaire du domaine qui ets un mec d'une agence de com qui n'a pas grand chose  voir avec free.
J'imagine que free on autre chose que des dedibox pour le site et utiliserais online comme registar , bref rien de trs crdible.

Pour ce qui est des prix , il  t dis je ne sais plus o que 4 personnes chez free les connaissent , donc on peut imaginer qu'il ne vont pas s'amuser fuiter quoi que ce soit  ::): 

La seule info qui pourrait tre un temps soit peu pertinente serais sans doute ce tweet : https://twitter.com/#!/alexarchambault du directeur des affaires rglementaires dIliad, quoi qu'il ne veux finalement pas dire grand chose puisque le 12 est la date limite fix pour l'annonce des offres.

Tout a pour dire que personne ne sais quand et combien  ::): 
Je serais mme pas tonn que la plus part des employs de free sont aussi impatient que nous/vous




> Quattendez-vous des futures offres de free?


J'aimerais bien un forfait avec 1 voir 2h de com sms illimit, suffisament de data pour pas cher.
L'illimit n'a que peu d'intrt pour moi vu que je tlphone quasi jamais et que j'ai dj du mal  utiliser les 500Mo de mon forfait actuel

----------


## _-Slash-_

> Pour les impatients, vous pouvez aller faire un tour ici : 
> http://www.mamie-du-cantal.com/


Intressant comme site.

Mettez la souris sur la bannire, il y a un effet que l'on "redoute".

----------


## fregolo52

Aprs 2011 et ses rumeurs  gogo sur les OS "mobiles".

Voici 2012 et ses rumeurs les forfaits "mobiles".

 ::lahola::

----------


## Arnard

Faut voir le dlire sur twitter, tout le monde tweet n'importe quoi sans lire les autres, et prennent les spculations comme argent comptant (confrence  13h37 tous les jours depuis mercredi, forfait  13.37 HT ...)

Et les journalistes ne trouvent pas mieux que de faire de la rcup de thorie vaseuse en ajoutant un peu de conditionnel par ci par l, genre ca va se produire, mais si a se produit pas c'est pas notre faute... 

Par contre, bravo aux mecs de la com, z'ont russi  crer une attente de malade (Niel, 1 tweet, 30K Follow, faut le faire)

Edit : ce qui serait norme, c'est que la prsentation rebondisse sur toutes les rumeurs, en faisant effectivement la prsentation  13h37  ::aie::

----------


## mala92

Xavier est notre Steve  la franaise.  ::zoubi:: 

Mais c'est pas nouveau, il sait trs bien jouer avec la comm.

----------


## Rachel

> rat


oui  ::cry::

----------


## stealth35

> Intressant comme site.
> 
> Mettez la souris sur la bannire, il y a un effet que l'on "redoute".


pour rester dans le sujet

https://raw.github.com/gist/1565116/.../gistfile1.txt

----------


## Rachel

merci pour tous ceux quoi m'ont mis un -1 ! c'est encourageant !  ::aie:: 
pas besoin de poster ceci en actualit finalement  ::haha::

----------


## Acropole

Sur le blog de mamie :

Pensez-vous passer chez Free Mobile ?
Oui, trs rapidementOui mais je vais attendre un peuNon, mon forfait mobile actuel me convient

Il manque : Non, j'ai toujours pas l'intention d'acheter un mobile.

(la banire est une rfrence au site de S.Royale ?)

----------


## berceker united

> Sur le blog de mamie :
> 
> Pensez-vous passer chez Free Mobile ?
> Oui, trs rapidementOui mais je vais attendre un peuNon, mon forfait mobile actuel me convient
> 
> Il manque : Non, j'ai toujours pas l'intention d'acheter un mobile.
> 
> (la banire est une rfrence au site de S.Royale ?)


Pensez-vous passer chez Free Mobile ? Cela sous entend que tu tais dj chez un oprateur, donc un portable. Cette question s'adresse  ceux qui sont chez un oprateur.  :;): 

A cette question je rpond au deuxime. Avec Free il faut pas trop tre les premier. Il y a toujours du gros platre  essuyer.

----------


## Squisqui

> A cette question je rpond au deuxime. Avec Free il faut pas trop tre les premier. Il y a toujours du gros platre  essuyer.


Et un engagement  terminer  ::aie::

----------


## WhoIsTiti

> Pour les impatients, vous pouvez aller faire un tour ici : 
> http://www.mamie-du-cantal.com/


dans le genre, le buzz dans le buzz : au survol de la bannire du blog de mamie apparait un certain 'homme nu' vu chez la redoute ...
 :;): 

[edit]
zut, j'avais zapp le message de _-Slash-_ !

en prime, mamie du cantal sur fotolia :
http://fr.fotolia.com/id/37474952

----------


## Neko

> ...
> A cette question je rpond au deuxime. Avec Free il faut pas trop tre les premier. Il y a toujours du gros pltre  essuyer.


Faut aussi attendre de voir la rponse que vont donner les autres oprateurs. 

Puisque si la diffrence est trop grande ils vont forcment devoir adapter leurs offres, soit en s'alignant, soit en tant plus comptitif.

----------


## Rachel

> Faut aussi attendre de voir la rponse que vont donner les autres oprateurs. 
> 
> Puisque si la diffrence est trop grande ils vont forcment devoir adapter leurs offres, soit en s'alignant, soit en tant plus comptitif.


possible  ::?: 
mais je vois mal Orange abaisser ses tarifs d'une traite si la diffrence avec free se fait trop grande. L'tat en tant encore actionnaire mais minoritairement, elle aura surement un mot  dire

----------


## Rachel

est-ce que free existerait si X. Niel n'avait pas lanc un service de rencontre pour adultes sur minitel ?  ::aie::

----------


## berceker united

> possible 
> mais je vois mal Orange abaisser ses tarifs d'une traite si la diffrence avec free se fait trop grande. L'tat en tant encore actionnaire mais minoritairement, elle aura surement un mot  dire


Je crois que lgalement Orange doit tre un peut plus chre que les autres pour facilit la concurrence mais je ne sais pas si c'est une lgende urbaine ou non et s'il y a pas une limite dans le temps. De toute faon quelque soit le prix, Orange aura toujours une grosse part de clientle car Orange = France Tlcom = Papa/Maman qui a fait ses preuves dans le temps.  ::?:

----------


## berceker united

> Faut aussi attendre de voir la rponse que vont donner les autres oprateurs. 
> 
> Puisque si la diffrence est trop grande ils vont forcment devoir adapter leurs offres, soit en s'alignant, soit en tant plus comptitif.


Ils ont commenc  faire des forfaits Lowcoast mais les oprateurs n'ayant pas le prix final, ils ont un peut de mal  savoir sur quel prix se baser. Je pense qu'il faut pas se presser. Il faut jouer sur l'arriver de Free pour ngocier sont renouvellement de forfait. l'Iphone 4S gratuit est largement imaginable  :;):  .
En tout cas, 2012 va tre la fin des oprateur qui prenne les clients pour des

----------


## Invit

L'image de mobile.free.fr  t chang : 

Et un commentaire  t ajout  la source : 

```

```

----------


## Uther

> Faut voir les conditions, si c'est comme je le pense sans mobile, avec engagement et uniquement disponible si on a un abonnement freebox ce sera sans moi


Tout faux. on ne sait encore pas grand choses mais le peu qui a t annonc officielement c'est que:
 - c'est engagement 
 - ouvert  tous

Free cependant pass un partenariat avec une socit de crdit pour avoir un prt a taux 0 pour les clients qui le souhaitent. On a ainsi le mme type de financement du portable tal sur la dure, sans la contrainte d'engagement.




> Xavier est notre Steve  la franaise. 
> 
> Mais c'est pas nouveau, il sait trs bien jouer avec la comm.


Oui et non  la fois. Les deux savent jouer avec la comm, c'est vrai. Mais ils considrent leur clients de manire trs diffrente quand mme. 
Apple conoit des systme trs ferms ou le client est trs encadr, alors que Free essaye gnralement de les rendre leurs offres les plus ouvertes possible.




> <!-- Ca y est : on harnache les chevaux aux roulottes -->
> <!-- Update : La caravane se met en route vers le chateau -->


Pour info, c'est une rfrence a la dclaration de Martin Bouygues qui avait dit  propos de l'arrive de Free mobile: _"Je me suis achet un chteau, ce nest pas pour laisser les romanichels venir sur les pelouses."
_

----------


## stealth35

> Pour info, c'est une rfrence a la dclaration de Martin Bouygues qui avait dit  propos de l'arrive de Free mobile: _"Je me suis achet un chteau, ce nest pas pour laisser les romanichels venir sur les pelouses."
> _


la suite




> <!-- Le chateau est enfin en vue mais on n'aperoit pas encore bien les pelouses -->


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## mala92

Rendez-vous jeudi ?

Bon, il parat que Free va attendre la date limite : 12 janvier.

@berceker united : pourquoi un mouton ? J'aurais plutt vu une vache  lait.

----------


## Kaamo

Ce que je note c'est que les normes de dv sur mobile.free.fr sont Free, elles aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tupac25

Apparemment a va tre pour demain  8h30

----------


## seb2020

Un petit http://who.is/whois/mamie-du-cantal.com/ permet de savoir que le nom de domaine est enregistr au prs de Gandi.

En utilisant http://www.whoishostingthis.com/mamie-du-cantal.com, on peut savoir que le site est hberg par Dedibox, qui est une filiale du groupe Iliad.

Donc, maintenant on attend la suite !

----------


## ddrmax

> Mes enfants,
>  Lorsque jai commenc ce blog, je ne mattendais pas  autant de  rebondissements Il mest encore arrive une drle de priptie   linstant.
> Roger, mon voisin qui sest fait vol quelques chevaux vendredi soir, vient de venir  la maison en panique. Il a reu une lettre assez mystrieuse quil vient de me transmettre :
> _Votre voisine Georgette est attendue devant le parvis du Chateau, aujourdhui  12h. Vos chevaux vous seront alors restitus._ 
> _CH. VAL / 15270 / J-1_
> _1337_ 
>  Jai encore limpression dtre dans de beaux draps !
>  Je suppose que le chteau en question est le chteau de Val, prs de  la maison. Nous nous y rendons tout de suite, Jeannot est en train de  sortir la voiture du garage, je vous tiens au courant mes poussins.
> 
> ...


source http://www.mamie-du-cantal.com/
La prsentation de l'offre serait elle aujourd'hui a 12h00 et le lancement du site (et des premires commandes) le 12? ou a rponse ne serait que la validation de la date de transmission sur live.free.fr?
Edit: peut etre l'activation des sites live.free.fr et Mobile.free.fr  aujourd'hui a 12h00 ?

----------


## Uther

> source http://www.mamie-du-cantal.com/
> La prsentation de l'offre serait elle aujourd'hui a 12h00 et le lancement du site (et des premires commandes) le 12? ou a rponse ne serait que la validation de la date de transmission sur live.free.fr?
> Edit: peut etre l'activation des sites live.free.fr et Mobile.free.fr  aujourd'hui a 12h00 ?


Non cette fois si c'est sur, les journalistes ont reu leur invitation pour demain matin.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Edit du 09/01/12*

Free vient de faire parvenir des invitations  la presse pour un vnement d'envergure demain matin, mardi 10 janvier.

Sauf immense coup de thtre, il s'agira donc de la date du lancement de Free Mobile.

*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## berceker united

> et  quand la FreeBox dans les DOM ?


T'es pas prt de le voir arriver, hlas. Cela ne va pas changer  grand chose au dbit qui est digne de la Core du Nord.

----------


## yoyo88

sur le twitter de coucou_uf




> Libre, sans engagement, sans contraintes, sans limites, libr, affranchi.

----------


## Kiiwi

Petite anecdote.
La date choisie par free n'est peut-tre pas si anodine que a, elle tombe le mme jour, et presque  la mme heure que la "Rvolution du Numrique" de Numricable, annonce il y a presque 1 mois.

----------


## pmithrandir

En tout cas moi je vois une chose, ils ont russi un bon coup de communication en rcuprant les petites phrases assassines et en les tournant en drision...

Ca me rappelle les lections tudiantes et les comandos Black mamba...

Avoir russi  introduire de l'humour dans un lancement de marque de tlphonie mobile, c'est une stratgie excellente qui leur donnera en plus un capital sympathie bien prcieux en cas de soucis... les clienst seront moins virulent et plus  mme de pardonner qu'a un gant orgueilleux et pas drole... mme si dans le fond ils sont pareil !!!

----------


## ddrmax

live.free.fr



> Retrouvez la confrence du lancement de Free Mobile en streaming sur ce site internet,  partir de 8h demain !


Mobile.free.fr

et voila

et petit ajout dans le code source



```
<!-- Ah, elles ont l'air bien entretenues les pelouses... Demain journe portes ouvertes au Chateau!  -->
```

----------


## Floral

suite au dernir article de mamie du cantal qui nous a donn une suite d'octets



> 01001100 01110011 01001111 01110000 01001110 01111001 01000101 01111001 01100110 01001101 01001111 01110000 01001100 00110001 01110111 01100111 01001110 01001101 01001011 01101010 01001001 01000011 01010101 01111010 01110111 01110001 01001101 01101000 01001101 01000011 00111001 01100011 01110111 00110110 01101011 01110000 01100110 01000011 01000001 01110011 01001101 01111001 01000110 00111000 01001100 00110001 01111000 00111000 01001110 01001000 01110111 01110110 01011000 01001000 01110111 01100111 01100110 01000011 00110001 00111000 01001111 01010011 01000010 00111000 01011000 01001000 01110111 01101000 01001110 01001000 01110111 01110110 01011000 01001000 01110111 01111010 01001011 01011000 01110111 01100111 01001100 01101001 00110100 01110101 01001110 00110011 01111000 01100011 01100110 01000100 01001110 00111000 01001100 00110001 01111000 00111000 01001101 01111010 01011001 00110000 01001110 01101110 01111000 01100011 01100110 01000100 01001101 01100111 01001110 01011000 01111000 01100011 01100110 01000100 01010001 00110001 01001001 01000011 01111010 01000100 01110001 01010100 01100011 01101000 01100110 01000011 00111001 01100011 01100110 01000011 01001000 01000011 01101111 00111000 01001011 01101010 01001001 01010011 01000001 01110011 01100110 01000011 00111001 01100011 01100110 01000011 01000101 00110001 01001100 01010011 01000101 00110011 01110111 01110001 01001110 00111000 01011000 00110011 01111000 00111000 01001100 00110001 01111000 00111000 01000011 01100111 00111101 00111101


Comme beaucoup dans les commentaires, j'ai commenc par traduire a en caractre ASCII et je me suis apperu qu a ressemblait fort  du base64.
J'ai donc dcod, et j'ai obteni cette chaine de caractre:



> .7!2|/\ 4 %3!0/\)| ,3!|/\|4|/\| |-|9 |\|!4|/\|3)| ...7|\|3|/\|3646|\|3 5|\|45 ,7!|/\|!! ,|/\|!5-!7|_||/\|


Il faut  vraissemblalement faire le poirer ou retourner son cran pour pouvoir le lire  ,3!|/\|4|/\|   l'envers ressemble beaucoup   Mamie . Quelqu'un lit le 1337?

Je parviens  dchiffrer  Multi-Sim (?), sans engagement Demain 6h Mamie dvoile la vrit 

http://www.mamie-du-cantal.com/forfa...lepin-1337.htm

Cela veut-il dire que l'on pourra utiliser plusieurs mobiles avec le mme  forfait le tout en illimit, et sans transfrer la carte sim entre eux?

----------


## Neko

> suite au dernir article de mamie du cantal qui nous a donn une suite d'octets
> 
> Comme beaucoup dans les commentaires, j'ai commenc par traduire a en caractre ASCII et je me suis apperu qu a ressemblait fort  du base64.
> J'ai donc dcod, et j'ai obteni cette chaine de caractre:
> 
> Il faut  vraissemblalement faire le poirer ou retourner son cran pour pouvoir le lire  ,3!|/\|4|/\|   l'envers ressemble beaucoup   Mamie . Quelqu'un lit le 1337?
> 
> Je parviens  dchiffrer  Mobil-Sim (?), sans engagement Demain 6h Mamie dvoile la vrit 
> 
> http://www.mamie-du-cantal.com/forfa...lepin-1337.htm


Selon les commentaires a se traduit par: "Multi-SIM, illimit, sans engagement  Demain 9h mamie, dvoilez la vrit."

----------


## Floral

Effectivement, je me suis corrig, mais je lis 6h. Il est quand mme plus vraisemblable que ce soit 9h

----------


## Tommy31

Les prparatifs de la confrence en vido:

----------


## Kiiwi

> Cela veut-il dire que l'on pourra utiliser plusieurs mobiles avec le mme forfait le tout en illimit, et sans transfrer la carte sim entre eux?


A priori c'est impossible, du moins tant que les cartes sim ne seront pas dmatrialiss.
Un numro par carte SIM.

Multi-sim doit plutt vouloir dire qu'on peut utiliser 2 cartes SIM (ou plus allez savoir)  dans un tlphone (ce qui se fait beaucoup en Chine). Sauf que si c'est a ... pas de grande nouveaut ...


Enfin, on verra, c'est pour bientt  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est tout a fait possible. La carte sim, c'est trs franco franais... il y a plein de pays qui fonctionne avec d'autres systmes. (mme s'ils viennent a adopter la sim progressivement.)

----------


## pmithrandir

19.99 pour de l'appel illimit, sfr illimit et internet 3GO... sans terminal, ca me parit pas si peu cher que ca en fait... (au prix du terminal, environ 400 euros) on arrive vite a des forfaits assez couteux.
15.99 pour les clients free ??

----------


## Rachel

*confrence de Xavier Niel pour Free mobile*
donc :
- forfait sans engagement  ::): 
- mms sms appels illimits vers mobile et fixe, 0,5 en plus d'itinrance  l'tranger
- internet illimit jusqu'a 3 Go
pour 19,99 
- I Phone 4S  1  :8O: 
- abonnes free : payez 4 de moins soit 15,99 par mois
- forfait light 60 sms & 1h d'appel : 2 par mois
- gratuit pour les abonns free
- sms hors forfait : 1 (0,01 )

----------


## pmithrandir

> *confrence de Xavier Niel pour Free mobile*
> donc :
> - forfait sans engagement 
> - mms sms appels illimits vers free mobile et fixe, 0,5 en plus d'itinrance  l'tranger
> - internet illimit jusqu'a 3 Go
> pour 19,99 
> - I Phone 4S  1 
> - abonnes free : payez 4 de moins soit 14,99 par mois
> - forfait light 100 sms & 1h d'appel : 2 par mois
> ...


On va voir les tarifs exacts, les chiffres et les conditions ne sont pas les mme selon les sources. J'attends de voir ce que mobile.free.fr dit exactement.

----------


## Kaamo

15.99 pour les abonns Free en fait  ::): 
possibilit d'chelonner sur 12, 24 ou 36 mois, sans frais, le prix d'un smartphone.

En comparaison, ils ont expliqu que a revenait quand mme  1.8 fois moins cher que chez Bouygues, 2.1 que chez Orange/SFR

----------


## Neko

Ouais, mais "offre de lancement rserve aux 3 premier millions d'abonns". Faudra voir les prix finaux. 
Perso je suis engag chez Virgin jusqu'en aout donc pour les 3 premiers millions c'est mort. Et encore une fois, faudra voir comment s'alignent les autres  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

moi je suis en mobicarte a l'etranger... le forfait a 2 euros pourrait m'interresser... je pense que nombre de parents vont se jeter dessus pour leur bambins... entre ca et une mobicarte a 20 euros par mois... le calcul va etre vite fait.

----------


## Rachel

forfait  0 !  ::D: 
Vu l'utilit que j'ai de mon tlphone, a me suffit tant abonn Free !  ::):

----------


## MadScratchy

Et bien moi, je garde mon forfait SFR jusqu' septembre (oblig), et je prend un forfait chez eux (avec un iPhone 4S  1 euro si les infos sont exactes), et je donne l'autre  ma femme.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neko

> Et bien moi, je garde mon forfait SFR jusqu' septembre (oblig), et je prend un forfait chez eux (avec un iPhone 4S  1 euro si les infos sont exactes), et je donne l'autre  ma femme.


Pas exactement, c'est un crdit sur 12, 24 ou 36 mois, tu le paye ton iPhone 4S ( ou autre mobile ) et c'est en plus du forfait.

----------


## bilbot

Le forfait  2  c'est pas uniquement pour les bnficiaires du RSA ?

----------


## Rachel

> Le forfait  2  c'est pas uniquement pour les bnficiaires du RSA ?


ben Xavier a juste parler du lobbing des 3 autres autour de ce forfait RSA, mais n'a pas prcis si ce forfait light tait rserv aux bnficiaires  ::?:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> pour 19,99


Me semble avoir lu que c'tait le tarif prfrentiel de lancement, rserv aux 3 premiers millions d'abonns.

----------


## yoyo88

> ben Xavier a juste parler du lobbing des 3 autres autour de ce forfait RSA, mais n'a pas prcis si ce forfait light tait rserv aux bnficiaires


non il est ouvert a tous, beneficiaire du rsa ou non.  ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> ben Xavier a juste parler du lobbing des 3 autres autour de ce forfait RSA, mais n'a pas prcis si ce forfait light tait rserv aux bnficiaires


Salut,

C'est pour tout le monde. Il en a mme offert aux participants  la prsentation,

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## Floral

> Me semble avoir lu que c'tait le tarif prfrentiel de lancement, rserv aux 3 premiers millions d'abonns.


Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu a. En mme temps a lagait trop sur daylimotion.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

* Free lance le forfait mobile  2*
*Et lillimit  3Go par mois pour moins de 20*

_Mise  jour du 10/01/12_

_ L'oligopole des oprateurs s'est entendu avec l'Etat sur le forfait RSA. En interne, nous on l'appelle le forfait arnaque-raquette_ . Le ton est donn, Xavier Niel, PDG fondateur de Free, nest pas l pour tre diplomate. _ Plus vous tes pauvres, et plus on en vous met dans la tte !_ .

Pour bien montrer que ces oprateurs _ nous prennent pour des pigeons_  et pour se placer en chevalier blanc sur un march biais, Free prend lexemple symbolique de ces abonnements  sociaux  au prix de 10 par mois. _ Nous, on ne le divise pas par deux, ni par trois, ni par quatre mais par cinq_ . Et malgr ce forfait  2 /mois (pour 60 minutes de communications + 60 sms, dpassement  5 centimes/minute, et 1 centime le SMS contre presque 10 fois plus pour la concurrence), Niel souligne que sa socit est  but lucratif : _ entendons-nous bien, mme avec ces prix on se fait une marge !_ . Mieux, ce forfait est gratuit pour les abonnes Internet chez Free.

Le message est clair et martel, en substance : les oprateurs vous arnaquent, venez chez nous ou rengocier vos forfaits. 



Lautre offre, la plus attendue, est un tout illimit  19.99 TTC (et 15.99 pour les abonns Free ADSL, soit 13.37 HT).

Avec ce prix, _ tout est compris_  : sans engagement, avec mms, sms et appels illimits, Internet tout usage (VoIP, partage de connexions, etc.)  3 Go par mois. Et des prix discounts pour les appels depuis ltranger (50 centimes depuis les Etats-Unis, 70 depuis le Canda).

Malgr ce tout illimit, _ Free donne la possibilit de bloquer son forfait, afin dviter tout dpassement_ , sans prciser sil sagit de lInternet ou galement des appels. Certaines clauses devront donc tre vrifies avant de souscrire (le site nest pas encore lanc  lheure o nous crivons ces lignes).



Ct tlphones, Xavier Niel parle d'un _ iPhone 4S  1_ . Avant de prciser quil sagit en fait de crdits sur 12, 24 ou 36 mois.

_ Ds aujourdhui, Free propose une slection des meilleurs tlphones mobiles. La gamme continuera de senrichir rgulirement avec notamment les mobiles et services BlackBerry dans les jours  venir. Pour la premire fois, les abonns peuvent choisir librement de souscrire le forfait de leur choix avec le tlphone mobile de leur choix en toute transparence. Ces tlphones peuvent tre achets en une fois ou en plusieurs fois sans frais (12, 24 ou 36 mois)_ , prcise Free aprs la prsentation de son PDG, qui rappelle pour sa part que loffre Free Mobile noblige pas  prendre un portable chez lui.

Quant  la _ couverture du territoire, elle est quasi-totale y compris dans le Cantal_ , plaisante Niel en se riant du pic envoy par le PDG de France Telecom. _ Nous sommes galement prsent  linternational dans la quasi-totalit des pays_ . Et de conclure _ il y aura un avant et un aprs 10 janvier dans la tlphonie mobile_ .



Sur Internet, les Tweets se dchanent. _ Nouvelle vague de suicide chez Orange, chez les dirigeants cette fois_ , _ Orange devient vert_ , _ Bouygues va devoir btonner ses forfaits_ , _ y vont plus se la SFR chez Neuf Telecom_ . Etc.

Mais ce quoublie la _ communaut de Free_  (sic) cest quil sagit bien dune prsentation Marketing, fortement inspire des mthodes de Steve Jobs.

Dans les faits, _ loffre rserve aux 3 million premiers inscrits_ . L encore il sagit dune mthode bien-connue qui consiste  crer de la demande en organisant la pnurie. Mais la limitation montre aussi que Free Mobile est dans une phase de lancement. Que les premiers forfaits connaissent des couacs et la belle machine pourrait senrailler.

_ Pas un mot sur la hotline ... a promet de longues heures au tlphone surtaxes qui compenseront les ventes  perte_ , commente d'ailleurs un des rares Tweets  contre-courant de leuphorie qui domine sur le rseau social.

Autre incertitude : quimplique ce  rserv  ? Les suivants auront-ils des prix suprieurs ? On peut penser que non (la publicit ngative pourrait alors tre dvastatrice), mais la prcision officielle est attendue

Reste que pour Xavier Niel, lobjectif du jour est entirement atteint. Free sest offert une belle campagne de publicit gratuite. A la Apple.



*Source* : _Communiqu de Iliad_ (pdf)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces offres ? Allez-vous rsilier votre abonnement actuel ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Lautre offre, la plus attendue, est un tout illimit  13.37 HT, soit 19.99 TTC (et 15.99 pour les abonns Free ADSL).


13.37 HT a fait pas 19.99 TTC.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Que pensez-vous de ces offres ? Allez-vous rsilier votre abonnement actuel ?


ici  la Runion je ne pourrais pas bnficier des tarifs Free, mais je constate que comme aux dbuts d'internet ou Free a propos l'impensable  l'poque : l'accs Internet gratuit et sans engagement (hors prix d'une communication locale), puis il a bouscul l'ADSL en cassant les prix. Voil maintenant un joli coup de pied dans la fourmilire du mobile dont on sait depuis longtemps qu'il y a des ententes entre oprateurs.

Moi je dis bravo Xavier !

----------


## Barsy

> 13.37 HT a fait pas 19.99 TTC.


non, a fait 15.99 TTC (soit 13.37 * 1.1960)

Pour ma part, je pense que je vais passer chez Free sans tarder !!

----------


## Inazo

Bonjour, 

Moi je pense prendre un forfait chez free dans quelque temps, faire modifier mon forfait actuel chez SFR pour le rduire au maximum et rester le plus possible joignable.

Aprs c'est sur jappellerais principalement de mon tlphone free  condition que le rseau soit bien prsent par chez moi. Je vais bien sur laisser certain proche essuyer les pltres  ma place pour voir.

Plus srieusement en plus il y a des chances que je vire ma cl 3G de bouygues pour utiliser mon mobile free en modem quand je serais en dplacement  ::): 

Bref grosse nouvelle qui  mon sens pose de grosse question sur le forfait RSA qui si on coutaient les oprateurs  l'poque avait fait leur maximum et serait  deux doigts de perdre de l'argent...

Cordialement,

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quant  la  couverture du territoire, elle est quasi-totale y compris dans le Cantal , plaisante Niel en se riant du pic envoy par le PDG de France Telecom.  Nous sommes galement prsent  linternational dans la quasi-totalit des pays


On dit "Merci Orange de nous louer votre rseau, mme dans le Cantal"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## coshibe

Premiere immense innovation  mon sens : la possibilit d'accder  internet via les hotspots wifi de free. La 3G c'est bien mais les Iphone bouffent tout le rseau.

Quant  la hotline, qu'on soit d'accord, ils vous remboursent le temps pass au tlphone si vous appelez  cause d'une panne de freebox ou autre. donc pour ma part je ne vois pas de point ngatif au tableau, a part le coup de ma rsiliation chez mon actuel oprateur orang.

----------


## Luc1an0

Moi je crois surtout que la GROSSE innovation, c'est de jeter sur la table que pour 2 TTC par mois, "on fait encore de la marge".

Le GROS coup de pied dans la fourmillire et a fait du bien de l'entendre srieux ! 

J'espre au moins que  fera ragir les autres oprateurs.

Par contre, l'ide mme de sparer le prix du forfait et du tlphone est une trs bonne ide. Cela donne de la transparence dans ce qu'on paye  la fin du mois, et a permet  ceux qui ont dj un tlphone de vraiment diviser leur facture par deux.

Le mobile sans SimLock, a aussi : une rvolution.


Bref, comme dise beaucoup de gens sages ici : il faut attendre que les pltres soient essuys.

----------


## Rachel

j'attends l'avis du 3 000 001 abonn  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mala92

Rien de rvolutionnaire ct "package" tout en 1.

Par contre, du ct "j'utilise un tlphone pour tlphoner, uniquement", l c'est impressionnant !!! Merci Xavier.  ::ave::

----------


## ManusDei

> Et bien moi, je garde mon forfait SFR jusqu' septembre (oblig), et je prend un forfait chez eux (avec un iPhone 4S  1 euro si les infos sont exactes), et je donne l'autre  ma femme.


L'iPhone 4S 16 Go sera ainsi vendu pour 19,99 Euros par mois pendant 36 mois, en sus d'une premire mensualit d'1 Euro. Le cot total atteint donc 720 Euros.

T'emballes pas sur le prix de l'iPhone.
Surtout qu'il doit tre garanti 1 an, pour une dure de vie infrieure  2 ans (c'est un smartphone, et la rparation, qui la fait pour quel prix, quand c'est rparable ?).

Faudrait faire les calculs en dtail, mais je suis pas sr qu'on y gagne tant que a (facture divise par deux).

----------


## befalimpertinent

Pour le forfait  0, vous savez si c'est une offre limit  un par abonnement. Ce qui semble logique, dans ce cas les autres membres de la familles payent 2 
Ce qui fait qu'il faut faire attention  lors de la souscription  plusieurs forfaits :
15.90 + 2 plutt que 0+19.90

----------


## kOrt3x

> loffre rserve aux 3 millions de premiers inscrits


Et aprs, les 3 millions ? ils payent plein tarif ?

----------


## Flaburgan

Je suis chez aliceadsl qui sont une filiale d'illiad, j'ai le droit au forfait mobile  0 euros ?

----------


## ke2007

Bon bah je crois que je vais rsilier mon abonnement SFR  ::): 

Il me reste 10 mois  tirer, mais mme en rachetant mon abonnement, passer chez Free est plus rentable au bout de 7 mois.

Et comme je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il y a aprs les 3 millions d'utilisateurs...

----------


## Barsy

> Et aprs, les 3 millions ? ils payent plein tarif ?


Non, je pense que les prix ne bougeront pas. Mais c'est simplement marketing pour donner une impression de pnurie et que les utilisateurs se dpchent de signer chez Free.

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> L'iPhone 4S 16 Go sera ainsi vendu pour 19,99 Euros par mois pendant 36 mois, en sus d'une premire mensualit d'1 Euro. Le cot total atteint donc 720 Euros.
> 
> T'emballes pas sur le prix de l'iPhone.
> Surtout qu'il doit tre garanti 1 an, pour une dure de vie infrieure  2 ans (c'est un smartphone, et la rparation, qui la fait pour quel prix, quand c'est rparable ?).
> 
> Faudrait faire les calculs en dtail, mais je suis pas sr qu'on y gagne tant que a (facture divise par deux).


Je suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi, certes, ton portable te coute 720 sur trois ans + 20*36mois, soit environ 1440 sur trois ans, forfait compris..

Si je vais chez un concurrent, si je veux un iphone, je dois opter pour un forfait au minima  60/mois pour avoir un accs illimit et payer le tlphone 100 (et non pas 1) et ce, avec un engagement de 24mois.
Donc, au final, cela me cote 1540 pour 24mois. Ce n'est pas divis par deux en effet, mais je n'ai que 24mois de forfait... 
Si je rajoute la troisime anne, soit je reste chez l'oprateur en question (je cible personne) et je rajoute 720 de forfait ou je change pour free et je rajoute 320.

Au final, je me retrouve avec un total de 1860 si je me suis bien dmerd ou 2260 si je suis riche...

La facture n'est pas divise par 2 certes, mais c'est quand mme intressant et il faudrait tre de mauvaise foi pour le nier.

Je ne suis pas pro-free, mais je trouve au contraire que sparer l'offre tlphone et mobile est plutt intressant. Pour ma part, j'ai topp un Blackberry pour que dale, donc si je devais passer chez free, je ne payerais que la tlphonie car je vois pas l'intrt de changer de tlphone si le mien me convient (je ne vais pas parti du bon consommateur qui change de tlphone  chaque fois qu'une nouvelle version sort).

Maintenant, deux reproches par rapport  l'offre free:
- Certains points d'incertitudes en effet, mais bon, c'est normal, on a pas les contrats sous les yeux, et l'offre ne date que de ce matin
- Surtout, il manque un abonnement "milieu de gamme" avec ceux qui utilise beaucoup la data et peu la voix (mon cas) genre 1-2h de com' + SMS/MMS et Internet Illimit

C'est sur ce dernier point que j'attendais du nouveau et finalement bah y'en a pas... Tant pis, mais toujours est-il que mme en prenant de l'illimit, je suis gagnant par rapport  mon forfait actuel qui n'a que 2h de com et qui me coute 10 de plus...

----------


## CinePhil

mobile.free.fr n'affiche qu'une page "veuillez patienter", il parait que le numro de tlphone est inaccessible (j'ai pas essay). Bref, on ne peut pas encore souscrire.

Engag chez SFR avec un forfait  37.90 par mois jusqu'au 20/10/2012, je devrai 80 euros environ de frais de rsiliation. Dans le mme temps avec l'abonnement  15,99 de Free, j'conomiserai 197 euros.

Le mois prochain, je suis chez freemobile, ainsi que mon fils et le petit dernier en juillet comme prvu aprs le Brevet.

Je serais curieux de savoir combien ont fait comme moi le calcul ce matin !  ::P:

----------


## trihanhcie

> Avec ce prix,  tout est compris  : sans engagement, avec mms, sms et appels illimits, Internet tout usage (VoIP, partage de connexions, etc.)  3 Go par mois. Et des prix discounts pour les appels depuis ltranger (0.5 centimes depuis les Etats-Unis, 0.7 depuis le Canda).


Il y aurait pas une erreur? Tarif  la seconde? Minute?
- Soit c'est vers un portable tranger
- Soit, si c'est depuis un portable tranger, je pense que c'est plutot 0,5 euros la minute? 0,5 centimes la minute ce serait vraiment trop bas ... et qd on regarde dans brochure c'est "juste" 2 fois moins cher et pas 100 fois  ::D: 
ou alors c'est 0,5 centimes la seconde

----------


## webpsi

> C'est sur ce dernier point que j'attendais du nouveau et finalement bah y'en a pas... Tant pis, mais toujours est-il que mme en prenant de l'illimit, je suis gagnant par rapport  mon forfait actuel qui n'a que 2h de com et qui me coute 10 de plus...


Moi c'est l'inverse, si je change je paye plus cher. (actuellement 12,50 ), certe pour plus de chose mais le prix est doubl, et le forfait  2 n'a pas de data, aprs faut voir les conditions, il y a peut tre un moyen d'avoir le data mais en payant (du genre au Mo) et l ce serais parfait.

----------


## icsor

@Cinephil : vu ma consommation de tlphone et celui de ma femme, je pense que je ferai comme vous, toute la famille chez Free. (et vu la raction des gens autour de moi, je ne serai pas le seul).

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Il y aurait pas une erreur? Tarif  la seconde? Minute?
> - Soit c'est vers un portable tranger
> - Soit, si c'est depuis un portable tranger, je pense que c'est plutot 0,5 euros la minute? 0,5 centimes la minute ce serait vraiment trop bas ... et qd on regarde dans brochure c'est "juste" 2 fois moins cher et pas 100 fois 
> ou alors c'est 0,5 centimes la seconde


Bonjour,

Il fallait bien sr lire 0.5 et 0.7  (soit 50 et 70 centimes) la minute en appelant depuis l'tranger.

Merci pour cette relecture !

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## DevTroglodyte

vu ma conso et mon abonnement (et mes rductions), je vais rester chez Orange, moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## yoyo88

question niveau internet : c'est 3go avant bridage ou 3go tous cour?
j'ai compris que c'etait 3go avant bridage mais j'ai un doute...

----------


## Marco46

> Moi je crois surtout que la GROSSE innovation, c'est de jeter sur la table que pour 2 TTC par mois, "on fait encore de la marge".
> 
> Le GROS coup de pied dans la fourmillire et a fait du bien de l'entendre srieux ! 
> 
> J'espre au moins que  fera ragir les autres oprateurs.
> 
> Par contre, l'ide mme de sparer le prix du forfait et du tlphone est une trs bonne ide. Cela donne de la transparence dans ce qu'on paye  la fin du mois, et a permet  ceux qui ont dj un tlphone de vraiment diviser leur facture par deux.
> 
> Le mobile sans SimLock, a aussi : une rvolution.
> ...


Nan la vritable innovation c'est de l'internet illimit avec du VRAI internet illimit.

Skype sur son portable va tre possible chez Free.

Le seul truc c'est est-ce qu'il y aura une IP fixe sur la connexion du mobile ?

Moi qui n'ai toujours pas de portable et qui va en avoir besoin ... Je sais o m'adresser. Ca sera Android + Free.

----------


## Barsy

C'est parti !! http://mobile.free.fr/

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Skype sur son portable va tre possible chez Free.


C'est dj le cas chez les autres oprateurs.

----------


## Hellwing

> @Cinephil : vu ma consommation de tlphone et celui de ma femme, je pense que je ferai comme vous, toute la famille chez Free. (et vu la raction des gens autour de moi, je ne serai pas le seul).


Perso, moi j'attends encore quelques mois avant de faire le grand saut. Le temps d'avoir des retours de la part d'amis et collgues quant  l'efficacit du service.

(C'est marrant Icsor, ton pseudo et ton avatar me disent quelque chose XD)

----------


## Flaburgan

> Skype sur son portable va tre possible chez Free.
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est dj le cas chez les autres oprateurs.


Non, les autres oprateurs facturent du hors forfait quand tu fais de la VoIP, voire le bloque compltement. C'est la mme chose quand tu te sers de ton tlphone comme modem pour avoir internet sur ton pc.

Je suis chez bouygues et c'est marqu noir sur blanc dans mon contrat, VoIP interdite.

----------


## David_g

> Nan la vritable innovation c'est de l'internet illimit avec du VRAI internet illimit.


Effectivement illimit..  ::roll::   (tant que tu restes dans la limite).....

----------


## fregolo52

J'avoue, je n'ai pas tout lu.

Free couvre qq 30% de la population. Le reste est gr par Orange, donc est ce que Free est un MVNO pour "le reste" ?

Si oui, 3Go avec un dbit pourri, c'est le forfait  sa juste valeur.  ::mouarf::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non, les autres oprateurs facturent du hors forfait quand tu fais de la VoIP, voire le bloque compltement. C'est la mme chose quand tu te sers de ton tlphone comme modem pour avoir internet sur ton pc.
> 
> Je suis chez bouygues et c'est marqu noir sur blanc dans mon contrat, VoIP interdite.



Rien remarqu de tel sur mon contrat, et mon dpassement de quota n'induit qu'une limitation du dbit, sans surcot.

Puis bon, Bouygues...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> question niveau internet : c'est 3go avant bridage ou 3go tous cour?
> j'ai compris que c'etait 3go avant bridage mais j'ai un doute...


En effet, une fois les 3 Go atteints, c'est juste une rduction de dbit. Il n'y a pas de blocage ou de surfacturation. 
C'est pour cela que la notion d'illimit n'est pas tout a fait fausse: c'est bien illimit en quantit de donnes, mme si le dbit peut varier.

----------


## Floral

Il me semble que par illimit, a veut galement dire  pas de filtrage sur le service / port .

----------


## Flaburgan

> Rien remarqu de tel sur mon contrat, et mon dpassement de quota n'induit qu'une limitation du dbit, sans surcot.
> 
> Puis bon, Bouygues...


Je n'ai pas dit que le dpassement du quota entranait des surcots, c'est l'utilisation de la connexion en dehors des termes du contrat qui l'entrane, dont l'usage de la VoIP et de ton tlphone comme modem.

Je n'ai pas  me plaindre de Bouygues, et de toute manire, le rseau Orange, donc Free, ne passe pas chez moi.

----------


## air-dex

Effectivement les tarifs de Free sont attrayants mais il faut voir plus loin que le "waouh 20 / mois !" :Prix du portable : ok Free permet de le payer  crdit mais son prix n'est pas inclus dans les 20 mensuels  payer. Un tlphone cotant 480 nu (prix d'un bon smartphone Nokia  son lancement) pay sur 24 mois cote autant que le forfait. On se retrouve donc (dans ce cas) avec 40 par mois en note de tlphone. Et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait moyen de rsilier le paiment du tlphone  ::aie:: . a fait donc un engagement minimum de 20/mois pendant 2 ans, et ce mme si on change de forfait.
Free n'est donc intressant que dans deux conditions :Si on achte un portable bas de gamme avec le forfait (avec donc peu de "supplment portable").Si on garde son tlphone longtemps et qu'on veut changer de forfait aprs un premier engagement chez Orange, SFR ou Bouygues. Dans ce cas, on paye *VRAIMENT* 20 par mois (et a doit tre le seul).Service client : je suis peut-tre vieux jeu sur le coup mais pour moi un service client de proximit a compte. a permet de rsoudre rapidement certains problmes de base rapidement sans avoir  passer par l'impossibilit d'utiliser son portable et son forfait pendant quelques jours. Or sur ce point, Free est  la ramasse (une seule boutique sur toute la France aux dernires nouvelles).Petites lignes en bas du contrat : oui les appels sont illimits, mais jusqu' combien d'heures (7 par mois chez Numricable  :;): ) ? Il y a quelque temps, Free avait tent de limiter les appels tlphoniques de son forfait Internet illimit  1h/jour. Sachant a, je suis mfiant.

Au final, je pense que ce que l'on *croit* conomiser en allant chez Free ("croit" car on n'conomise rien si on prend un portable non bas de gamme), on le perd en qualit de service. Pour ma part, je resterai donc pour le moment chez mon bon vieil oprateur historique.

----------


## Invit

Je ne commenterais pas cette prsentation, je pense que tout  dj t dit. 

Personnellement, je me place en observateur : Je fais le choix de ne pas avoir de portable. J'attends de voir si ces offres seront vraiment ce qu'elle prtendent tre, et comme le dit bien l'article, je m'attends  un contre coup (cot ?) d'ici peu, notamment si la qualit de la prestation. Il risque d'y avoir du pltre  essuyer, pour ne pas dire  refaire...

----------


## Ceylo

> Effectivement les tarifs de Free sont attrayants mais il faut voir plus loin que le "waouh 20 / mois !" :[LIST][*]Prix du portable : ok Free permet de le payer  crdit mais son prix n'est pas inclus dans les 20 mensuels  payer. Un tlphone cotant 480 nu (prix d'un bon smartphone Nokia  son lancement) pay sur 24 mois cote autant que le forfait. On se retrouve donc (dans ce cas) avec 40 par mois en note de tlphone. Et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait moyen de rsilier le paiment du tlphone . a fait donc un engagement minimum de 20/mois pendant 2 ans, et ce mme si on change de forfait.


Il y a quand mme un lger dtail:
- la communication illimite en France et peu chre  l'tranger
- les MMS illimit (en plus des SMS)
- 3 Go d'Internet puis dbut rduit


Si tu veux l'quivalent ailleurs tu dois taper dans les gros forfaits.

----------


## Kiiwi

@air-dex

Si tu as regard la prsentation de l'offre mobile de Free, tu as pu voir que les forfaits qui s'approchent de celui de free (sans proposer autant), tait dans l'ordre de 80 euros (85 sfr, 82 orange), avec engagement 24 mois. Free n'a pas racont des salades pour mettre en avant son offre, ces forfaits existent vraiment chez Orange et SFR, ce sont ceux qui se rapprochent le plus de l'offre de free.
C'est plus de 1440 euros d'conomies que tu fais sur 24 mois avec free, par rapport aux forfaits ""comparables""" de sfr et orange.
A 1440 euros, tu peux avoir 3 bons Nokia.



L'offre de free est intressante.
*L'unique question qu'il faut se poser c'est "est-ce que j'ai besoin d'autant?".*

Personnellement, l'appel  l'tranger, je m'en moque. 
L'illimit en France? a peut mintresser, mais je peux me contenter de 4h.
mms illimit? J'en utilise quoi, 5 par mois au plus? 
sms illimit? Oui!
Le data? Avec la fonction modem? a oui a mintresse, a peut remplacer un abonnement de clef 3G. 
Le VoIP? Pas du tout. Utiliser Skype ou Tango dans la rue ... je ne m'imagine pas. Chez moi? J'ai la wifi (et c'est pas pour autant que j'utilise le VoIP).
Le Peer-to-peer? Mon mobile n'a pas vocation  remplacer mon ordinateur (d'ailleurs je fais pas de peer-to-peer non plus sur mon ordi ... ).

Pour ce dont j'ai besoin, il est pour moi plus intressant de rester auprs de mon oprateur historique.

Aprs, si j'avais besoin d'un forfait avec appel en illimit en France, free serait dj intressant pour moi.


D'ailleurs pour reparler de la prsentation de Free, Xavier Niel a dit quelque chose qui m'a beaucoup fait rire. En parlant des oprateurs qui nous presse comme des citrons, il a dit qu'ils faisaient le paris qu'on consomme moi ou plus que ce qu'on a dans notre forfait. Pour le plus, il a expliqu avec le hors forfait qui tait cher. Pour le moins il a rien dit ... je crois que a lui est sorti de la bouche, et qu'il n'avait pas l'intention de le dire, parce qu'avec les offres mobiles free ... y a pas d'intermdiaire. Soit on a un tout petit forfait o on consommera probablement plus, soit on a l'autre qu'on aura bien du mal  exploiter bien  fond (sauf si on a des amis dans toute l'Europe, si on utilise constamment le tlphone pour des actions couteuses en data, et si on est fan des mms ... et que nos correspondant le sont aussi)

----------


## Invit

> @air-dex
> 
> Si tu as regard la prsentation de l'offre mobile de Free, tu as pu voir que les forfaits qui s'approchent de celui de free (sans proposer autant), tait dans l'ordre de 80 euros (85 sfr, 82 orange), avec engagement 24 mois. Free n'a pas racont des salades pour mettre en avant son offre, ces forfaits existent vraiment chez Orange et SFR, ce sont ceux qui se rapprochent le plus de l'offre de free.
> C'est plus de 1440 euros d'conomies que tu fais sur 24 mois avec free, par rapport aux forfaits ""comparables""" de sfr et orange.
> A 1440 euros, tu peux avoir 3 bons Nokia.
> 
> 
> 
> L'offre de free est intressante.
> ...


Enfin bon c'est pas nouveau : c'est dj le cas avec les box internet. Et puis  part le manque d'un intermdiare  10 , je trouve que la gamme est plus que complte.

Je pense qu'il faut prendre a comme un plus. Et quelque part, si free segmentait son offre, les prix partiraient  la hausse.

Aprs c'est vrai que le consommateur est idiot et qu'il faut l'aider en crant sa demande : avant lapparition du portable on vivait trs bien, pareil pour celle de L'ipad.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> D'ailleurs pour reparler de la prsentation de Free, Xavier Niel a dit quelque chose qui m'a beaucoup fait rire. En parlant des oprateurs qui nous presse comme des citrons, il a dit qu'ils faisaient le paris qu'on consomme moi ou plus que ce qu'on a dans notre forfait. Pour le plus, il a expliqu avec le hors forfait qui tait cher. Pour le moins il a rien dit ... je crois que a lui est sorti de la bouche, et qu'il n'avait pas l'intention de le dire, parce qu'avec les offres mobiles free ... y a pas d'intermdiaire. Soit on a un tout petit forfait o on consommera probablement plus, soit on a l'autre qu'on aura bien du mal  exploiter bien  fond (sauf si on a des amis dans toute l'Europe, si on utilise constamment le tlphone pour des actions couteuses en data, et si on est fan des mms ... et que nos correspondant le sont aussi)


Free ADSL est une offre pour gros consommateur avec une bonne ligne, si tu as un dbit limit ou peu de besoin un forfait de base chez Orange est plus intressant.

L'offre mobile de Free suivait la mme approche, on vous donne tout pour un prix fixe de 20...puis ils ont ajout l'offre  2 pour montrer qu'effectivement c'est possible et qu'avec un RSA  10 les trois autres se foutent de la gueule du monde.

----------


## Elepole

Free au USA, mon rve .... nous ici on est coinc entre Verizon et AT&T ... pas la joie, Orange a cot deux a dj l'air d'un pre nol alors Free.

----------


## Ry_Yo

> Et puis  part le manque d'un intermdiare  10 , je trouve que la gamme est plus que complte.


Pour moi la gamme est complte grce au faible cot du hors-forfait (0.05 pour la voix et 0.01 pour les sms)

sur le forfait  2,  l'heure suppl. te reviens  3 (contre plus de 19 chez les autres oprateurs....) 
Cela reviens  un forfait 2h  5, etc... 
On pourrait mme rajouter que l'on a "un forfait qui s'ajuste  la consommation"...

----------


## mhtrinh

> [*]Service client : je suis peut-tre vieux jeu sur le coup mais pour moi un service client de proximit a compte. a permet de rsoudre rapidement certains problmes de base rapidement sans avoir  passer par l'impossibilit d'utiliser son portable et son forfait pendant quelques jours. Or sur ce point, Free est  la ramasse (une seule boutique sur toute la France aux dernires nouvelles).


Vous avez deja resolu un probleme en allant dans une boutique vous ? Moi, j'ai eu des soucis avec Numericable et SFR. Je me suis deplace dans les boutiques : on ne peut rien monsieur, veuillez appeler le Service Client / Hot Line. (=> Mais vous servez a quoi ? Ben ... on vend des contrats ...). 

Vous avez beau gueuler dans la boutique, ca sert a rien vu qu'il y a que des commerciaux et ils y sont pour rien donc c'est super frustrant !

Pour etre sur : un service client autre que les numeros surtaxe et hot line ca existe ou je suis a l'ouest ???

----------


## didiergm

> Vous avez deja resolu un probleme en allant dans une boutique vous ?


Non, jamais, sans compter l'attente qui est pire qu' la hotline!!

----------


## Uther

> Pour moi la gamme est complte grce au faible cot du hors-forfait (0.05 pour la voix et 0.01 pour les sms)
> 
> sur le forfait  2,  l'heure suppl. te reviens  3 (contre plus de 19 chez les autres oprateurs....) 
> Cela reviens  un forfait 2h  5, etc... 
> On pourrait mme rajouter que l'on a "un forfait qui s'ajuste  la consommation"...


Je serais plutt d'accord avec toi, le forfait a 2 est vraiment bon et flexible, dans la majorit des cas. Malheureusement, le forfait a 2h n'a absolument pas d'internet. 

Si on veut de l'internet, pas le choix : il faut l'offre  20. Or pour quelqu'un qui comme moi veut un forfait avec internet, mais ne dpasse jamais les deux heures de consommation tlphonique, il y a depuis un moment dj des forfaits  20 pour a. 
Il est vrai que Free reste lgrement plus avantageux car il fournit plus d'options que la concurrence, mais a ne sera clairement pas une rvolution pour moi, contrairement a ceux qui ont des petits forfaits ou ceux qui en ont de trs gros.

----------


## Kendra667

Une option au forfait  2euros permet d'avoir de la data:
l'option cote 2euros pour 20Mo, avec un hors forfait a 6cts le Mo,
je m'tait aussi fait la rflexion sur le forfait  2euros en abusant du hors forfait pour le transform en abonnement totalement ajust.
source: 





11:02min

----------


## Rachel

*Edition du 11 janvier 2012  3h20*
Xavier Niel invit de Jean-Jacques Bourdin sur RMC et BFM TV  8h35.
Interview du Patron de Free sur l'arrive du 4 me oprateur.
(vido de l'interview disponible vers 10h.je la mettrais ici  ::): )

----------


## Rachel

interview de X. Niel par le Figaro.fr

----------


## singman

A noter (et a reste a confirmer) que pour le forfait  2 , il faut ajouter 10  pour la cration de la SIM, et 5  pour les frais d'envoi.
a reste quand mme un forfait IMBATTABLE ! (mais c'est un cot cach, Mr Niel  ::):  )

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Les documents pour analyser l'offre en profondeur :

 ::fleche::  Les conditions gnrales de vente (pdf)
 ::fleche::  Les conditions gnrales d'abonnement (pdf)
 ::fleche::  Les tarifs complets (pdf)

*A noter :*

Si on refuse de payer par CB et prlvements automatiques, 200 de dpt de garantie  verser.
Et _"utilisation dans le cadre [...] de cl ou de carte 3G"_ interdite (cf CGA).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> - la communication illimite en France et peu chre  l'tranger


En meme temps, a part certaines catgories socio-professionnelles, et les ado (punaise c'que a peut etre bavard parfois), la com illimite c'est pas super utile. Pour la com a l'tranger, a a son utilit, mais avec la crise, on va voir de moins en moins si c'est plus chaud ailleurs...




> - les MMS illimit (en plus des SMS)


Dj prsent dans les offres concurentes (au moins les offres smartphones




> - 3 Go d'Internet puis dbut rduit


C'est quoi le pourcentages d'usagers qui dpasse le Go par mois d'utilisation d'internet mobile ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

> A noter (et a reste a confirmer) que pour le forfait  2 , il faut ajouter 10  pour la cration de la SIM, et 5  pour les frais d'envoi.
> a reste quand mme un forfait IMBATTABLE ! (mais c'est un cot cach, Mr Niel  )


pour les trs petits consommateurs je ne connais pas mieux que Mobicarte, avec 5 tous les 6 mois tu peux tre appel tout le temps. L'inconvnient et que la recharge a une dure limite dans le temps pour passer un appel. Pour 5 elle est valide 6 jours seulement, MAIS, et c'est pourquoi je suis pass de SFR LaCarte  Mobicarte, tu rcupre les crdits restant lors de la recharge suivante, donc au pire tu recharges de 5 quand tu veux appeler pour ractiver tes appels, et les crdits non utiliss dans la semaine seront disponibles  la prochaine recharge. 

L'offre 2 pour 60min est pas mal, mais je ne pense pas que les minutes inutilises se cumulent d'un mois sur l'autre.

Ceci dit, si je pouvais j'y passerais sans doute....d'autant que je serais chez Free ADSL et que a serait gratuit  ::):

----------


## mala92

> A noter (et a reste a confirmer) que pour le forfait  2 , il faut ajouter 10  pour la cration de la SIM, et 5  pour les frais d'envoi.
> a reste quand mme un forfait IMBATTABLE ! (mais c'est un cot cach, Mr Niel  )


Non, pas tout  fait juste !!
Si tu lis les petites toiles sur le site internet, les 10 c'est si tu vas en boutique, si tu souscris par Internet (gros veinard celui qui arrive  la page d'inscription) c'est gratuit.

----------


## Rachel

X. Niel vient de terminer son entrevue, et il a prcis ces choses :
- un seul forfait  tarif rduit par foyer
- 10 la carte SIM + 5 le frais de port

----------


## patate_violente

Lgrement du par ces offres, il n'y en a que deux, et bien trop irrgulires (pour moi qui est  2h/sms illim./500Mo).
Soit, le forfait 2 1h/60sms est exceptionnel pour de petits consommateurs
Soit, le forfait illimit est assez incroyable pour ceux qui payaient un forfait de riches (>50) avec leur tlphones sur engagement.

Mais qu'en est-il de l'utilisateur "standard" qui utilise des donnes cellulaires (un peu) mais qui ne tlphone pas comme un fou ?
J'aurais bien aim un forfait situ au milieu de ces deux gammes (10) pour ne pas payer trop cher avec un bon mobile (Galaxy Nexus !  ::D:  ).
D'accord, pour le mme prix j'ai un service bien moindre (et en qualit aussi : MMS, ouverture sur les donnes mobiles entre autres) et j'aurais tout intrt  changer pour free, mais j'aurais aim baisser ma note sur un confort limit tant qu' faire :/

Le bon point dans tous les cas c'est que a va forcer la concurrence  se bouger un peu et c'est ce qu'on attendait aussi de Free !

----------


## deathness

Il va maintenant en effet falloir tudier srieusement les propositions de la concurrence. Mais Free a dj permis de donner de bon arguments de ngociations avec eux, et rien que pour a je les remercie.

----------


## ManusDei

> Vous avez deja resolu un probleme en allant dans une boutique vous ?


Oui.

PS : Au fait, depuis quand il y a de moins en moins de problmes rsolus en magasin ?

----------


## Uther

> l'option cote 2euros pour 20Mo, avec un hors forfait a 6cts le Mo,
> je m'tait aussi fait la rflexion sur le forfait  2euros en abusant du hors forfait pour le transform en abonnement totalement ajust.


Dommage, pour le coup c'est carrment hors de prix.

----------


## Barsy

> Oui.


Wouah !! Incroyable !!

En mme temps, de la part de quelqu'un qui s'appelle "Main de Dieu", on ne pouvait pas s'attendre  autre chose que des miracles n'est-ce pas ?

Pour ma part,  chaque fois que je suis all en agence pour un problme (que ce soit chez SFR ou Orange), on m'a rpondu qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire et qu'il fallait que j'appelle la hotline.

----------


## mala92

> X. Niel vient de terminer son entrevue, et il a prcis ces choses :
> - ......
> - 10 la carte SIM + 5 le frais de port


Ca m'apprendra  bien lire !! La SIM est gratuite sous 2 condition !!!  ::aie:: 

Sur mobile.free.fr, il y a ceci :
Tarifs TTC au 10/01/12. Offres soumises  conditions, valables en France mtropolitaine selon couverture rseau et avec un mobile compatible. Carte SIM : *0* en cas de *souscription par Internet et avec portabilit du numro* (Forfait Free) ou avec portabilit du numro (Forfait 2/mois); 10 dans les autres cas

----------


## fregolo52

> Pour ma part,  chaque fois que je suis all en agence pour un problme (que ce soit chez SFR ou Orange), on m'a rpondu qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire et qu'il fallait que j'appelle la hotline.


Classique !!!!
Les personnels des hotline sont forms au support, pas le personnel des agences. Je suis naf ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xelab

> Classique !!!!
> Les personnels des hotline sont forms au support, pas le personnel des agences. Je suis naf ?


A l'agence Numericable je suis toujours reparti avec le problme rsolu (et une fois avec un dcodeur neuf aprs que mon ancien qui tait dfaillant eut t test par le vendeur devant moi).
Donc oui une agence a peut servir si le personnel a un vrai pouvoir d'action (et pas seulement celui de dire "appelez la hotline").

----------


## Tommy31

> (gros veinard celui qui arrive  la page d'inscription) c'est gratuit.


Fait ce matin !  ::mouarf:: 
Bon, il a fallu m'y reprendre  3 fois. Maintenant plus qu' attendre.

----------


## Barsy

> Fait ce matin ! 
> Bon, il a fallu m'y reprendre  3 fois. Maintenant plus qu' attendre.


J'ai russi aussi  aller au bout de la procdure, mais je n'ai pas reu de mail de confirmation. Je verrai si j'ai quelque chose dans les prochains jours...

----------


## gbdivers

Fait aussi. J'attends le mail de confirmation (et surtout de recevoir la carte SIM).
Par contre, les liens donns pour le desimlockage du mobile ne fonctionne pas (il va falloir que j'appelle bouygues) (trouv sur l'espace client)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les personnels des hotline sont forms au support, pas le personnel des agences.


Le personnel des agence n'est pas fichu d'utiliser correctement l'appli de gestion de SAV en mme temps (limite y'a que le technicien qui bricole les tels HS en arrire boutique qui sert au SAV, et encore). Ils sont l pour vendre des forfaits et des tlphones.

D'ailleurs, c'est pour a que j'apprcie d'aller en boutique pour mes renouvellements : prendre les tlphones en main avant d'tre certain de mon choix.

----------


## bilbot

C'est clair chez orange c'est pareil. C'est encore pire si c'est une offre souscrite sur leur site : en agence ils ne s'en occupent pas.

----------


## Barsy

J'ai enfin reu mon mail  ::D: 

Par contre, j'ai pas encore pu acheter mon mobile, cette section du site est toujours ferme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Classique !!!!
> Les personnels des hotline sont forms au support, pas le personnel des agences. Je suis naf ?


Ne sont plus. A l'poque o Orange s'appelait encore France Tlcom, et que Free n'existait pas (ou pas beaucoup), il y avait des techniciens et un sav comptent. Depuis, bah ils ont fait des conomies sur le sav, pour tenir la concurrence (et embauch des vendeurs, a rapporte plus qu'un sav gratuit).

Vu que les actionnaires chez Illiad (Free) se gavent autant que ceux de chez Orange, SFR ou autres, je vous laisse chercher o part l'argent.

----------


## Luc1an0

Je voudrais rebondir sur ceux qui tiennent l'affirmative : "Free n'est intressant qu' partir du moment o l'on a dj un mobile".

Alors dj, il faut recentrer les choses : Ils rentrent sur le march en tant que nouvel oprateur de tlphonie, et vendeur de service associs. 

Depuis l'avnement du mobile, les oprateurs ont toujours proposs des packs de dpart "cl-en-mains" pour ressortir d'une boutique avec un tlphone et une ligne mobile. Dans ce type d'offre, le client va signer pour un forfait  50  (49.90 /mois) comprenant un forfait d'utilisation du rseau mobile, et le cout de l'quipement. On peut voir depuis quelques mois une mergence de "bonus" pour les clients, qui au bout de la fin de leur engagement, ne change pas de mobile. Histoire d'inciter l'co-consommation. Mais pas un seul vous appelle pour vous dire "Hey, tu viens de finir ton engagement, on enlve le prix du tlphone sur ton abonnement". Au mieux, on se retrouve avec des bonus (heure d'appel offertes, points en vue de changement de mobile...). Mais rien d'extraordinaire. 

Free arrive et change la donne : ils dissocient d'entre de jeu le forfait du mobile, et clament la transparence. Ce n'est pas extraordinaire en soit, je vous l'accorde. Mais cette notion de transparence et de distinction va faire beaucoup de bien au march en place actuellement. Cela incitera (j'espre) les oprateurs histoiriques  tre plus transparent dans leurs offres  leur tour.

Donc si je suis un potentiel nouveau client, que je n'ai pas d'quipement : Free reste encore dans le panier des oprateurs potentiels car ils proposent ce que font ses concurrents : Proposer tlphone + forfait. Sauf que le tlphone, il faut bien le payer, et c'est naturellement avec un engagement de paiement que par cela passe. Reste encore la possibilit de l'acheter nu  l'Apple Store, sans facilit de paiement. 

Dernier point sur l'quipement & Free Mobile : Le tlphone est dj dsimlock. Je ne m'tends mme pas sur le sujet, tant nous avons enfin quelque chose de "juste" en terme d'offre. 

Moi qui suit Pro-iPhone, je me tourne vers la solution de 24 mois : cela me coute au final 40  / mois pour un forfait en mode "God" (tout illimit) ! Toujours moins cher que chez un autre, avec bien entendu l'engagement de payer mon mobile. Si l'on ne veut pas d'engagement, on paye le prix fort. 

Alors maintenant, il faut vraiment laisser les choses se dcanter. Le vin se bonifie avec l'ge, et chez SFR, ils l'ont bien soulign. Certes ils vont faire mal, mais ils n'ont pas encore les paules forges par l'exprience. Donc autant vous dire que d'ici les 2/3 prochaines annes (le temps qu'ils couvrent la france de LEUR propre quipements), il faudra s'attendre  des dboires, aussi bien technique (probleme de ligne mobile), qu'administratif (probleme de facturation). 

Les problmes commerciaux ne devraient, je pense, que trs peu avoir lieu, tant leurs offres sont simples et leur catalogue peur fournit.

----------


## pmithrandir

Une chose de bien a payer son mobile spar en plus, c'est que si on en prend soin, il peut tenir 3 ou 4 ans, soit autant d'conomies.

En plus, avec mes forfaits, je n'ai jamais eu de point de fidlit cumul pour racheter un autre mobile au bout de 2 ans. a chaque fois je devais ajouter de ma poche, alors qu'une partie de mon forfait passait dedans.(sans qu'on me le dise).

Les vendeurs en venaient mme a conseiller de rsilier et d'ouvrir une nouvelle ligne pour bnficier des promotions bien plus intressante pour les nouveaux venus que pour les anciens abonns.

----------


## pinocchio

> Moi qui suit Pro-iPhone, je me tourne vers la solution de 24 mois : cela me coute au final 40  / mois pour un forfait en mode "God" (tout illimit) ! Toujours moins cher que chez un autre, avec bien entendu l'engagement de payer mon mobile.


Pour info, je te conseille de prendre ton iphone sur apple directement.
En faisant un rapide passage sur diffrent sites de vente  distance, je me suis rendu compte que l'Iphone est vendu plus cher chez free que chez apple (629 contre 724 pour le 16Go). Je ne comprenais pas bien d'ailleurs comment cela se faisait alors que FREE indique ne pas se faire de marge sur le tl. Or en regardant sur d'autres sites l'Iphone 4s 16Go nu est propos dans les 750.
Cordialement

----------


## Luc1an0

> Pour info, je te conseille de prendre ton iphone sur apple directement.


Je suis bien conscient, mais il faut bien que la facilit de paiement ait un cout ! 

C'est le principe mme du crdit.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je suis bien conscient, mais il faut bien que la facilit de paiement ait un cout ! 
> 
> C'est le principe mme du crdit.


Ca fait quand mme une diffrence de 16%, s'pas rien. Bon, apres, tal sur 2 ans, a se sent moins passer.

----------


## frexville

Pour ceux qui veulent calculer leur conomie sur le forfait en passant chez Free :
http://freemobile.nyro.com/

Perso, je trouve que l'offre est trs interessante, la mthode l'est aussi puisque cela va bien secouer le march :
- prix tl spar du forfait communication
- hors forfait  prix poustouflant
- tethring, P2P, ...
- prix rduit en national et international
...

Mais avec un engouement pareil, il risque d'avoir des dception.
Je vais tre sage et attendre quelques mois.  ::):

----------


## David_g

un comparatif chez les numriques qui prend en compte non pas l'quivalence exact mais plutt des chiffres plus commun.

Ie on part sur du 1Go de data (sous entendu au dessus cela concerne des besoins plus spcifiques etc.)

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/compara...se-n22814.html

----------


## Rachel

Pour ceux qui voudraient revoir l'entrevue de ce matin :

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Et pour tous ceux qui vont chez Free: avant de partir n'oubliez pas de rcuprer les quelques euros qui vous restent sur votre ancien forfait, ce serait dommage de laisser encore des sous  des gens qui on dj bien profit.

Quelques adresses (mais il y en a srement plein d'autres):

http://gardes-ton-forfait.fr
http://recuperer-forfait.com/fr/
http://www.remboursement-forfait.com/
http://www.remboursersonforfait.com/

[edit] Aprs avoir rcupr les carrs rouges et autres promos  deux balles [/edit]

----------


## Elendhil

[hs]

750 euros pour un tlphone  ::cfou::  On peut s'acheter un norme pc de bureau  ce prix la ...

J'imagine bien la marge d'Apple , prix de fabrication 50 euros ^^ (Par curiosit aprs une petite recherche sur le net , le prix de reviens est 188$ soit 148,19. Bonne marge quand mme.)

Il est hors de question de se faire arnaquer par Orange ! Mais bon par Apple c'est pas pareil , steve c'est comme si il tait de la famille ...
[/hs]

----------


## Rachel

> [hs]
> 
> 750 euros pour un tlphone  On peut s'acheter un norme pc de bureau  ce prix la ...
> 
> J'imagine bien la marge d'Apple , prix de fabrication 50 euros ^^
> 
> Il est hors de question de se faire arnaquer par Orange ! Mais bon par Apple c'est pas pareil , steve c'est comme si il tait de la famille ...
> [/hs]


pas si hors-sujet que a : tale les 750 sur 36 mois, ce que fait un peu plus de 20 le mois, plus 19,99 le forfait soit 39,99 par mois et 54,99 le premier mois du  la carte sim  ::):

----------


## mala92

> [hs]
> J'imagine bien la marge d'Apple , prix de fabrication 50 euros ^^ (Par curiosit aprs une petite recherche sur le net , le prix de reviens est 188$ soit 148,19. Bonne marge quand mme.)
> [/hs]


Pour les produits, on oublie vite la conception !!! 
Les ingnieurs Apple (nous aussi ?) bossent gratis ?  ::mouarf:: 

Je me rappelle que la Safrane avait cote plus d'un milliards de francs, il faut bien que Renault fasse une grosse marge par rapport au cot de fabrication pour "rembourser" l'investissement de la conception.  ::oops:: 

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, *Free Mobile* a des forfaits *franco franais* !!!!
Les appels vers l'tranger sont compris dans le forfait. Par contre, les globes trotteurs risquent d'avoir une trs mauvaise surprise !!! Surtout nos amis maghrebin s'ils s'appellent du pays. Mais bon, ils sont assez intelligents pour ne pas utiliser leur forfait franais.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fred!

free baisse les prix des sms hors forfait  0.01 : super bonne nouvelle.
Cependant calcul rapide :
1 sms = 32 caractres donc au niveau data ~ 200 octets (je compte trs large je pense car 32 caractres = 32 octet normalement).

Cout du SMS au mega octet : ~ 50 !!!!!!!!!!!

a comparer avec le prix de la data : 0.06 le mega octet.

LES SMS FINANCENT LARGEMENT LES OPTIONS DATA.

Cela dit les marges des autres oprateurs sont d'autant plus importantes bien sur.

----------


## deathness

Tu ne peux pas comparer les prix du sms avec le prix de la data ce n'est pas la mme chose.

Mais oui, mme s'il parait drisoire  un centime, au final ils ont encore de la marge. Comme il le rappelle, Free est une entreprise  but lucratif.

----------


## xelab

> free baisse les prix des sms hors forfait  0.01 : super bonne nouvelle.
> Cependant calcul rapide :
> 1 sms = 32 caractres donc au niveau data ~ 200 octets (je compte trs large je pense car 32 caractres = 32 octet normalement).
> Cout du SMS au mega octet : ~ 50 !!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, mais a va tre dur de faire moins de 0,01 le SMS...  ::aie::  (ou alors il faudrait faire 0,01 les 10 SMS supplmentaires mais bon le concept du hors forfait (et donc du forfait) est ce qu'il est: rigide)

Et d'ailleurs un SMS = 160 caractres max.

----------


## fred!

> Tu ne peux pas comparer les prix du sms avec le prix de la data ce n'est pas la mme chose.
> 
> Mais oui, mme s'il parait drisoire  un centime, au final ils ont encore de la marge. Comme il le rappelle, Free est une entreprise  but lucratif.



Je ne suis pas expert dans le domaine donc je te crois. 

Mais il y a quand mme un facteur 800 sur le prix au Mo.

C'est juste que je trouve que mme  1 centime il(S) ont encore beaucoup de marge devant eux compte tenu du volume de SMS que les gens crivent.

----------


## fred!

> Ok, mais a va tre dur de faire moins de 0,01 le SMS...  (ou alors il faudrait faire 0,01 les 10 SMS supplmentaires mais bon le concept du hors forfait (et donc du forfait) est ce qu'il est: rigide)
> 
> Et d'ailleurs un SMS = 160 caractres max.



A oui c'est vrai c'est 160 Caractres mea culpa.
J'utilise rarement la preuve....

ok, donc on divise pas 5 mon calcul, le "Mo" de SMS reste quand mme  ~10.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> A oui c'est vrai c'est 160 Caractres mea culpa.
> J'utilise rarement la preuve....
> 
> ok, donc on divise pas 5 mon calcul, le "Mo" de SMS reste quand mme  ~10.


oui donc a te cote 10 d'envoyer plus de 65.000 SMS !!! on peut pas dire que ce soit cher  ::):  rien que d'en taper un a me prend 2min (vive le clavier 102 touches !), il me faudra juste 90 jours  ::):

----------


## befalimpertinent

Pour info le coup d'un SMS pour un oprateur est estim  0,000017 euros.

----------


## Barsy

> Pour info le coup d'un SMS pour un oprateur est estim  0,000017 euros.


Donc on peut estimer qu' 1 centime, c'est dj trop cher. Que dire alors des trois oprateurs historiques qui nous les vendent  10 si ce n'est qu'on s'est bien fait rackett pendant 10 ans.

----------


## Floral

> pas si hors-sujet que a : tale les 750 sur 36 mois, ce que fait un peu plus de 20 le mois, plus 19,99 le forfait soit 39,99 par mois et 54,99 le premier mois du  la carte sim


Il me semble que dans son interview Xavier Niel parlait de 630 pour l'iPhone 4S. a n'aurait pas de sens de proposer un prt  0 et d'ajouter 120 au prix du bouzin. Quel est le prix rel?

Sinon on commence  voir des offres quivalentes, voire plus intressantes (sur virgin mobile).

----------


## Hellwing

> Donc on peut estimer qu' 1 centime, c'est dj trop cher. Que dire alors des trois oprateurs historiques qui nous les vendent  10 si ce n'est qu'on s'est bien fait rackett pendant 10 ans.


Du coup c'est peut tre grce  cette marge "exorbitante" sur les SMS que Free peut proposer un forfait  2 euros/mois.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Sinon on commence  voir des offres quivalentes, voire plus intressantes (sur virgin mobile).


a fait pas 70 pages mais c'est toujours aussi complexe  comprendre...ou je me fais vieux  ::):

----------


## Floral

C'est compliq, oui! j'avais lu a sur une nws, j'ai oubli de donner mon lein. Ceci dit Free reste imbatable avec son forfat  0 ou 2 
http://www.dslvalley.com/free+mobile...2-01-2012.html
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/les-f...ee-mobile.html
Maintenant elles ont bon dos les pubs de virgin mobile a propos du mouton qu l'on tond et du paon qui se fait plumer

----------


## berceker united

> C'est compliq, oui! j'avais lu a sur une nws, j'ai oubli de donner mon lein. Ceci dit Free reste imbatable avec son forfat  0 ou 2 
> http://www.dslvalley.com/free+mobile...2-01-2012.html
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/les-f...ee-mobile.html
> Maintenant elles ont bon dos les pubs de virgin mobile a propos du mouton qu l'on tond et du paon qui se fait plumer


Je ne pense pas qu'ils vont la ressortir  ::D:

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Le prsident de lautorit de rgulation des tlcoms (Arcep), Jean-Ludovic Silicani, a estim jeudi dans un entretien donn aux Echos que les oprateurs de rseau Orange, Bouygues Telecom et SFR vont "voir leur marge baisser sur le mobile" avec larrive de Free Mobile. Pour y faire face, M. Silicani prconise quils "*rduisent les sommes quils versent  leurs actionnaires*". "Si lEtat, qui est le principal actionnaire de France Tlcom, souhaite que cet oprateur maintienne ses investissements  un haut niveau, il peut accepter une baisse de dividende : il a clairement un choix  faire", a dclar le prsident de lArcep.


http://www.clicanoo.re/11-actualites...iposte-en.html

 ::):

----------


## deathness

Bah ils retomberont sur leur patte. Ils fermeront quelques agences, trouveront quelque petites clauses lucratives  mettre dans les contrats et zou!

Je suis plus curieux toutefois de ce que sera la seconde vague d'offre de Free.

----------


## berceker united

> Bah ils retomberont sur leur patte. Ils fermeront quelques agences, trouveront quelque petites clauses lucratives  mettre dans les contrats et zou!
> 
> Je suis plus curieux toutefois de ce que sera la seconde vague d'offre de Free.


Avec le temps, ils vont plus ou moins s'aligner sur free mais je pense que ce dernier va augmenter l'interactivit entre les portables et la box. Je pense qu'il y aura de bonne surprise.

----------


## Floral

Tu penses qu'ils vont arriver  bisser leurs tarrifs sans faire de dumping? Il faut voir le nombre d'offres que les concurents de Free proposent, et grer tout cela a un cout.
D'aprs un collgue de bureau qui a boss pour orange (Il bossait justement sur le site qui vend des offres mobiles), en prennant en compte toutes les offres it en les cobinnant avec les options disponibles, il en a dnombr 20000 environ, et c'tait il y a 2 ans.
La force de Free, c'est de se concentrer sur son rle d'oprateur, et de limiter le nombre de leurs offres de faon intelligente  bas prix, avec des tarrifs de dpassement (pour celle  2) trs abrdables. Et mme l je crois pouvoir avancer qu'ils se font de la marge.
L ou les autres pchent, c'est de noyer le client en mme temps que le poisson dans un muc-mac commercial qui leur coute plus qu'un bras  faire tenir, et leur rle d'oprateur devient tout d'un coup moindre. C'est laa raison pour laquelle ils vont avoir du mal  s'aligner (d'autant qu'il est fort probable que Free puisse encore comprimer ses marges).

----------


## coshibe

> D'aprs un collgue de bureau qui a boss pour orange (Il bossait justement sur le site qui vend des offres mobiles), en prennant en compte toutes les offres it en les cobinnant avec les options disponibles, il en a dnombr 20000 environ, et c'tait il y a 2 ans.
> La force de Free, c'est de se concentrer sur son rle d'oprateur, et de limiter le nombre de leurs offres de faon intelligente  bas prix, avec des tarrifs de dpassement (pour celle  2) trs abrdables. Et mme l je crois pouvoir avancer qu'ils se font de la marge.
> L ou les autres pchent, c'est de noyer le client en mme temps que le poisson dans un muc-mac commercial qui leur coute plus qu'un bras  faire tenir, et leur rle d'oprateur devient tout d'un coup moindre. C'est laa raison pour laquelle ils vont avoir du mal  s'aligner (d'autant qu'il est fort probable que Free puisse encore comprimer ses marges).


A la base si on vend tout "en option" c'est sens permettre de proposer des couts plus bas. Un peu comme les compagnies ariennes low cost qui te font payer le verre d'eau, le siege, le parachute(j'exagere). Mais du coup comme free propose tout d'un coup pour une misere, c'est sur qu'ils ont moins de forfaits. Mais c'est surtout tres avantageux et beaucoup plus transparent. Encore rcemment je me suis fait avoir chez orange ou m'a fait passer au forfait superieur cens etre identique  celui que j'avais mais avec des avantages en plus. Et l je decouvre que non parce qu'a cause de certains details je paie en hors forfait tout un tas de choses (appels depuis l'tranger, etc...)

Seul point noir : Le peu de boutiques Free. Je n'aime pas devoir appeler les hotline.

----------


## deathness

Que Free puisse encore raccourcir ses marges j'en suis pas si sur. En effet Free va devoir ouvrir des agences, construire et maintenir ses infrastructures et les faire voluer... Autant de charges qu'ils n'avaient pas jusque l et qui leur permettent donc d'tre bas!

----------


## Mako 5013

Et puis ce n'est pas dans les habitudes Free de baisser leur prix...

A l'poque de la FreeBox (premire du nom), ils avaient casss les prix avec leur offre  29,90 par mois, tout compris. Mais ils n'ont pas baisss les prix depuis (ils les ont mme augment avec la V6 et une hausse de taxe pour eux).

Donc oui, ils proposent des prix trs bas, qui vont obliger les autres  s'aligner (ou tout du moins essayer de le faire), mais je ne les vois pas pour autant sur-enchrir en baissant encore leur tarif. Peut-tre  long-termes (et encore, je ne suis pas convaincu), mais certainement pas  court-termes.

Mako.

----------


## yoyo88

> Seul point noir : Le peu de boutiques Free. Je n'aime pas devoir appeler les hotline.


entierrement d'accord, mais la dernierre fois que j'ai voulu changer de telephone (telephone indisponible en boutique) et de forfait. il y a fallu que j'appel la hotline. j'ai donc attendu plus d'une heure pour rien!  ::calim2:: 

donc bon a change malheureusement pas grand chose...

----------


## mala92

> Avec le temps, ils vont plus ou moins s'aligner sur free.


Oui avec le temps, ils vont s'aligner sur les tarifs, mais a ne fait pas tout !! Il y a aussi l'offre !!!

Exemple (mon cas) : Numericable est depuis longtemps  30 (comme Free), mais depuis quand on peut tlphone au USA gratuitement avec Free ? (2003 ?2004 ?)
Avec Numericable c'est 2007.  ::aie::

----------


## xelab

Hop a y est j'ai pris le forfait  2 (ben oui je me sers de mon tel que pour les sms et appeler une fois le temps, j'ai un fixe en plus).
Bref, je vais peut-tre essuyer les pltres  ::lol::

----------


## Tommy31

Je viens de recevoir un sms m'indiquant que la rsiliation serait effective le 16/01. Coool !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mala92

> Je viens de recevoir un sms m'indiquant que la rsiliation serait effective le 16/01. Coool !


Tant que c'est pas un mail te demandant de confirmer tes coordonnes bancaires, ca va !!!

Combien de personnes sont dj prises au pige du fishing ? Ca n'a pas tran pour Free.

----------


## xelab

> Je viens de recevoir un sms m'indiquant que la rsiliation serait effective le 16/01. Coool !


Par contre j'espre pour toi que tu auras ta carte SIM avant le 16, sinon c'est ballot. (j'espre pour moi aussi hein, on va voir si on essuie les pltres l  :;):  )

----------


## pinocchio

> Je viens de recevoir un sms m'indiquant que la rsiliation serait effective le 16/01. Coool !


Sans indiscrtion, peux-tu dire l'oprateur ou au moins si c'est un des 3 gros.
Car j'aurai vraiment pens que les 3 gros jouerait avec le dlai max de 10j pour rpondre  un transfert de ligne.
Cordialement

----------


## SucreGlace

> Car j'aurai vraiment pens que les 3 gros jouerait avec le *dlai max de 10j* pour rpondre  un transfert de ligne.


C'est 3 jours ouvrables depuis novembre 2011.

Je suis particulirement au courant, j'tais responsable de la mise en place des nouveaux dlais chez 3 oprateurs  ::aie:: 


.

----------


## pinocchio

ok merci. Dsol pour mon erreur

----------


## Barsy

> Sans indiscrtion, peux-tu dire l'oprateur ou au moins si c'est un des 3 gros.
> Car j'aurai vraiment pens que les 3 gros jouerait avec le dlai max de 10j pour rpondre  un transfert de ligne.
> Cordialement


Les 10 jours, ce n'est pas le dlai max pour rpondre, c'est le dlai max pour rsilier la ligne et transfrer le numro.

a peut-tre aussi une technique de la part des 3 "gros". Etant donn que Free n'a pas l'air tout  fait prt, s'ils rsilient les abonnements avant que Free n'ait eu le temps d'ouvrir les siens, cela provoquera l'insatisfaction des utilisateurs envers Free.

----------


## befalimpertinent

Puisqu'il peuvent pas lutter sur les prix ou qu'il ont une gamme low cost pour cela,  mon avis la seule opportunit qu'il leur reste est de jouer sur les renouvellement des smartphones. 
Je m'explique. Les offres de Free sont parfaites pour ceux disposant d'un tlphone adquat et/ou qui souhaitent le conserver et pas en changer tout les ans. Mais j'en connait quelques uns qui sont prt  payer un peu plus chaque mois pour pouvoir changer de tlphone rgulirement. C'est ceux l que les autres oprateurs devraient convaincre en jouant sur la fidlit et en rendant bien plus avantageuse leur offre de changement de mobile qu'elle ne l'ait actuellement.

----------


## SucreGlace

> Les 10 jours, ce n'est pas le dlai max pour rpondre, c'est le dlai max pour rsilier la ligne et transfrer le numro.
> 
> a peut-tre aussi une technique de la part des 3 "gros". Etant donn que Free n'a pas l'air tout  fait prt, s'ils rsilient les abonnements avant que Free n'ait eu le temps d'ouvrir les siens, cela provoquera l'insatisfaction des utilisateurs envers Free.


Nan, mais, srieusement, je vous dis que que c'est 3 jours ouvrables le dlai de portabilit...  :;): 

En fait, vu que Tommy31 a effectu sa demande de portage le 11, la rsiliation chez son ancien oprateur et l'activation chez Free aurait pu avoir lieu ds le samedi 14 (jour de la demande + 3 jours ouvrables).
Il semble donc que Free se soit mme accord un petit dlai supplmentaire.


.

----------


## mala92

> Nan, mais, srieusement, je vous dis que que c'est 3 jours ouvrables le dlai de portabilit... .


Oui mais on parle de portabilit *et rsiliation*. Et dans ce dernier cas, c'est bien 10 jours.  :;): 

On parle des 3 gros, mais il ne faut pas oublier les MVNO qui doivent aussi voir arriver une grosse vague de rsiliations.
Et a me fait peur !! Quand je vois les problmes rencontrs par des abonns de Laposte Mobile, en temps normal, je me dis que le faire maintenant, c'est risquer.  ::aie::

----------


## SucreGlace

> Oui mais on parle de portabilit *et rsiliation*. Et dans ce dernier cas, c'est bien 10 jours.


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire ? Si on porte son numro d'un oprateur vers un autre il y a forcment rsiliation chez le premier, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu spares les deux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, j'ai fait le pas. Contrat  2 en remplacement d'un contrat  9,99 pour 1/2 heures et sans SMS ! 

J'ai toutefois une question. J'ai reu trs rapidement un accus de rception qui me dit que je dois recevoir (dans quelques heures) une confirmation de commande. C'tait hier  vers 9h30, et toujours pas de confirmation, est-ce normal ?

----------


## Barsy

Oui, pour le moment c'est normal, tout le monde est dans le mme cas.

Je pense que c'est parce qu'ils doivent donner des accs  l'espace abonn alors que celui-ci n'est pas encore ouvert.

----------


## mala92

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire ? Si on porte son numro d'un oprateur vers un autre il y a forcment rsiliation chez le premier.


Aprs rflexion, non !!  ::oops:: 
Tu peux trs bien porter ton numro sans rsilier si tu as un tlphone  carte.

----------


## SucreGlace

> Tu peux trs bien porter ton numro sans rsilier si tu as un tlphone  carte.


Alors l, j'aimerais bien que tu m'expliques...

Dans mon monde, voici comment fonctionne un portage de numro mobile :
tu t'inscris chez un oprateur *A*, qui t'attribue un numro d'appel *N*tu utilises la carte SIM fournie par *A* pour tlphoner ; tes communications sont gres par l'oprateur *A*, qui est l'oprateur exploitant du numro *N*tu dcides de changer d'oprateur en conservant ton numro, tu t'inscris donc chez l'oprateur *B* en lui donnant les informations ncessaires pour porter ton numro *N*l'oprateur *B* informe *A* de ta demande de portage et un certain nombre de communications ont lieu entre les deux oprateurs afin de vrifier la validit de la demande et de dfinir le jour et l'heure du portagele jour J, *B* active ta ligne sur son rseau puis *A* la rsilie sur le sien ; il y a un crneau de quelques heures entre les deux actions, pendant lequel le basculement entre les deux rseaux s'effectuetu utilises la carte SIM fournie par *B* pour tlphoner ; tes communications sont dsormais gres par l'oprateur *B*, qui est dsormais l'oprateur exploitant du numro *N*

Quelle que soit la mthode de paiement utilise (prpay ou postpay,  l'acte ou au forfait ou  la carte...) il n'empche que ton numro de tlphone est exploit par un certain oprateur, et que si tu veux en changer il va bien falloir qu'il rsilie ta ligne.


.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Dans le monde de Chuck Norris, cela fonctionne presque comme dans le monde de Sucre Glace dit, mais pas tout  fait pareil.

L'oprateur B ouvre la ligne avant que le portage soit fait avec attribution d'un numro N' temporaire.

Le jour du portage, l'oprateur B change le numro d'appel de N' vers N, le numro N' devient donc invalide et l'abonnement de l'oprateur A devient inactif.

----------


## ManusDei

Le monde de Chuck Norris ressemble trangement au monde que j'ai vcu quand je suis pass de SFR  Orange.

Serait-je un avatar de Chuck Norris ?

----------


## SucreGlace

> Dans le *monde* de Chuck Norris [...]





> Le *monde* de Chuck Norris ressemble trangement au monde que j'ai vcu [...]


Hh... oui a fait bizarre comme expression.
Je voulais dire _" ma connaissance, chez les oprateurs pour qui j'ai travaill"_  ::): 

Aprs, je travaille du ct gestion client chez des MVNO, donc je dois avouer que je ne sais pas _exactement_ ce qui se passe du ct _rseau_ au moment de la bascule.
Ce que je sais c'est que lors d'un portage entrant (i.e. on rcupre le numro) on a un crneau pendant lequel on doit activer la ligne (i.e. envoyer la commande d'activation  la plateforme qui fait a), et lors d'un portage sortant (i.e. on perd le numro) on a un crneau pendant lequel on doit dsactiver la ligne (i.e. envoyer la commande de rsiliation  la plateforme qui fait a).


.

----------


## mala92

> Quelle que soit la mthode de paiement utilise (prpay ou postpay,  l'acte ou au forfait ou  la carte...) il n'empche que ton numro de tlphone est exploit par un certain oprateur, et que si tu veux en changer il va bien falloir qu'il rsilie ta ligne.
> 
> .


Ah bon ? Si je traduis ce que tu dis : Ca veut dire que si je "porte" mon numro chez B, B va rsilier pour moi mon contrat avec A ?

----------


## Uther

Oui

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'ai reu mon mail pour service abonn !  ::ccool::

----------


## WhoIsTiti

> *mais je ne les vois pas pour autant sur-enchrir en baissant encore leur tarif.*


quelle mauvaise nouvelle.
j'ai pris le forfait  0 euro en pensant qu'on allait bientt mme me payer pour le garder ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## pinocchio

> J'ai reu mon mail pour service abonn !


J'ai reu les 2 miens.
Inscription mercredi soir, rception samedi soir 21h.
Inscription samedi soir, rception dimanche aprs-midi.
Par contre l'inscription de mercredi s'effectue sur ancien numro Orange et ni SMS d'orange ni date prvisionelle pour le moment ...

Par contre un collgue s'est inscris hier matin sur nouveau numro et il a reu son mail de cnx sur service abonn dans  les 2 minutes qui ont suivi.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

En ce qui me concerne, je me suis inscrit vendredi soir, ainsi que ma femme, au forfait  20 . Nous avons reu tous les deux immdiatement le message de confirmation d'inscription. Il a fallu attendre 48 heures, donc dimanche soir, pour que nous recevions,  quelques minutes d'intervalle, chacun nos identifiants Free nous permettant l'accs  l'espace abonn.

Pour l'instant, l'tat est rest inchang. Nous avons demand chacun la portabilit de notre numro. Celui de ma femme depuis Orange, le mien depuis Carrefour Mobile, et pour l'instant aucune date de portabilit de numro n'est affiche pour aucun d'entre nous et nous n'avons reu aucun SMS de nos oprateurs respectifs nous informant de la rsiliation prochaine.

Il y aura forcment des retards  l'allumage et Free n'a encore aucune exprience dans le mobile et l'affluence est trs importante. Je ne suis pas inquiet.

----------


## attila771

Je suis dans le mme cas que toi Chuck_Norris. Inscription vendredi matin, mail de confirmation directement a l'inscription. Cration du compte dimanche et depuis pas de news de Free ou Orange. Pas de date de livraison de SIM ou de date de portabilit ce qui est pas plus mal car je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver sans SIM mais plus de numro Orange  ::):

----------


## pinocchio

A priori, selon cet article.
Les serveurs de portabilit sont proches de la rupture avec 35000  40000 demandes supllmentaires/j rien que pour free.
Et encore, Free, semble effectuer ses demandes de portabilit pas  pas pour ne pas tout planter.

----------


## Tommy31

Ca y est ! J'ai reu hier ma carte sim !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## hdgetnet

Pour le forfait dit "RSA" propos  10 par les oprateurs historiques.
il est clair que mme le ministre Ecric Besson lui aussi se fait rouler dans la farine. Cela prouve que Mr Besson n'y connait rien dans ce domaine.

Xavier Niel futur ministre de l'conomie.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Ca y est ! J'ai reu hier ma carte sim !


Chanceux, va. Ceci dit je ne tiens pas rigueur  Free pour le retard. Avec 150 000 inscriptions par jour, et seulement 40 000 demandes de portabilit par jour possibles (et encore), sans parler bien entendu de l'inexprience de Free dans le monde du mobile, je comprends bien que a prenne du retard, tant que ma ligne reste active, a va.  :;): 




> Pour le forfait dit "RSA" propos  10 par les oprateurs historiques.
> il est clair que mme le ministre Ecric Besson lui aussi se fait rouler dans la farine. Cela prouve que Mr Besson n'y connait rien dans ce domaine.


Entre un forfait  10  o il faut justifier du RSA et un forfait 5 fois moins cher accessible  tous et meilleur que le premier, et sur lequel Free "se fait tout de mme une marge", je pense qu'effectivement on atteint ici le sommet du ridicule.

----------


## mala92

> Chanceux, va. Ceci dit je ne tiens pas rigueur  Free pour le retard. Avec 150 000 inscriptions par jour, et seulement 40 000 demandes de portabilit par jour possibles (et encore), sans parler bien entendu de l'inexprience de Free dans le monde du mobile, je comprends bien que a prenne du retard, tant que ma ligne reste active, a va.


Si j'ai bien compris le reportage de BFMTV (ou s'il n'est pas erron), le problme ne vient pas de Free mais de l'organisme (indpendant) qui gre la portabilit, celui qui t'a donn ton RIO.
Je ne connais pas son nom, appelons-le PORTABILITE.
Donc : 
tape 1 : tu appelle PORTABILITE pour avoir ton RIO

tape 2 : tu t'abonnes chez Free :
2.1 Free demande la portabilit  PORTABILITE 
2.2 PORTABILITE rsilie ton ancien oprateur
2.3 Free active la ligne


Aujourd'hui l'tape 2.2 est l'norme souci, qui peut aller jusqu' la perte d'info, donc la perte de ton numro.

----------


## air-dex

> Vous avez deja resolu un probleme en allant dans une boutique vous ?


Oui, et c'est bien pour a que je rle contre cette absence ct Free.




> pas si hors-sujet que a : tale les 750 sur 36 mois, ce que fait un peu plus de 20 le mois, plus 19,99 le forfait soit 39,99 par mois et 54,99 le premier mois du  la carte sim


Avec le tlphone  payer jusqu'au bout mme si tu pars avant d'avoir fini de le payer. Un engagement cach, en quelque sorte.  :;):

----------


## pinocchio

> Avec le tlphone  payer jusqu'au bout mme si tu pars avant d'avoir fini de le payer. Un engagement cach, en quelque sorte.


Quand tu pars, il reste  toi et est utilisable chez tous les oprateurs sans aucune restriction ni cot cach.
Si tu achte une tlvision en 36 mois, tu appelles a un engagement cach?
Pour rappel, FREE se fout du tlphone, il vend des forfaits. Tu peux acheter les tl chez FREE mais si c'est ailleurs, pour eux, c'est itou.

Clairement, quelqu'un qui change de tl tous les 6mois ou 1an, a reste  calculer si FREE est intressant mais pour ceux qui gardent leur tl ou ont des tl moyenne gamme, y'a pas photo  ce jour.
Cordialement

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Si j'ai bien compris le reportage de BFMTV (ou s'il n'est pas erron), le problme ne vient pas de Free mais de l'organisme (indpendant) qui gre la portabilit, celui qui t'a donn ton RIO.
> Je ne connais pas son nom, appelons-le PORTABILITE.
> Donc : 
> tape 1 : tu appelle PORTABILITE pour avoir ton RIO
> 
> tape 2 : tu t'abonnes chez Free :
> 2.1 Free demande la portabilit  PORTABILITE 
> 2.2 PORTABILITE rsilie ton ancien oprateur
> 2.3 Free active la ligne
> ...


Tout  fait, je me suis mal exprim en parlant d' "inexprience", car cela n'tait pas en relation avec le problme principal, qui est le fait que la portabilit n'arrive pas  suivre la demande.

En revanche, il semble aussi que Free ait malgr tout fait des erreurs tout au dbut en demandant la portabilit du numro trop tt, ce qui fait que certaines personnes ont vu leur numro port chez Free et donc leur ancien abonnement rsili alors qu'ils n'avaient pas encore reu leur carte SIM.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Avec le tlphone  payer jusqu'au bout mme si tu pars avant d'avoir fini de le payer. Un engagement cach, en quelque sorte.


Ce n'est pas un engagement cach, tu peux acheter le tlphone Cash, ou  crdit, et il est normal que tu payes le crdit jusqu'au bout. Une fois pay en intgralit, le tlphone est  toi tu ne dois plus rien  l'organisme de crdit.

Je prfre cette situation  celle des autres oprateurs o tu payes ton tlphone en mme temps que ton forfait tant que tu es abonn, donc 6 mois, 1 an, 5 ans, comme si tu le louais.

De toute faon si tu changes ton tlphone tous les 6 ou 12 mois, c'est que tu es riche, car tu dois dj beaucoup payer chez un oprateur traditionnel, donc je ne vois mme pas en quoi ceci entre en ligne de compte.

Personnellement, j'ai achet mon dernier tlphone sur LDLC il y a un an, justement pour avoir un tlphone dbloqu, pay cash, non li  un quelconque abonnement ou oprateur. J'en suis trs content et c'est donc tout naturellement que je me suis tourn vers Free qui propose exactement ce que je dsire : un abonnement dbarrass du cot du tlphone.

Sans parler du fait que l'offre est on ne peut plus limpide : 2 forfaits en tout et pour tout, l o sur les autres oprateurs comme chez Orange on en dnombre facilement une trentaine, voire plus.

----------


## air-dex

> Ce n'est pas un engagement cach, tu peux acheter le tlphone Cash, ou  crdit, et il est normal que tu payes le crdit jusqu'au bout. Une fois pay en intgralit, le tlphone est  toi tu ne dois plus rien  l'organisme de crdit.


Je sais tout cela. Mais  qui tu donnes l'argent tous les mois ?  l'organisme de crdit ou  Free qui transmet l'argent  l'organisme ? Dans le second cas, tu continues  payer quelque chose  Free aprs tre parti alors qu'avec les autres, ds que tu as rsili, c'est fini. Tu ne leur dois plus rien.




> Je prfre cette situation  celle des autres oprateurs o tu payes ton tlphone en mme temps que ton forfait tant que tu es abonn, donc 6 mois, 1 an, 5 ans, comme si tu le louais.
> 
> De toute faon si tu changes ton tlphone tous les 6 ou 12 mois, c'est que tu es riche, car tu dois dj beaucoup payer chez un oprateur traditionnel, donc je ne vois mme pas en quoi ceci entre en ligne de compte.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai achet mon dernier tlphone sur LDLC il y a un an, justement pour avoir un tlphone dbloqu, pay cash, non li  un quelconque abonnement ou oprateur. J'en suis trs content et c'est donc tout naturellement que je me suis tourn vers Free qui propose exactement ce que je dsire : un abonnement dbarrass du cot du tlphone.


C'est l tout l'avantage de Free : un forfait moins cher sur le long terme si tu ne changes pas souvent d'appareil.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Je sais tout cela. Mais  qui tu donnes l'argent tous les mois ?  l'organisme de crdit ou  Free qui transmet l'argent  l'organisme ? Dans le second cas, tu continues  payer quelque chose  Free aprs tre parti alors qu'avec les autres, ds que tu as rsili, c'est fini. Tu ne leur dois plus rien.


Si, tu leur dois les frais de rsiliation, qui se montent  25% de l'engagement restant. En effet, si tu as eu ton tlphone via ton oprateur historique, en gnral il y a, de toute faon, un engagement associ. Et si tu n'es dj plus engag, ben chez Free au bout de la mme dure, tu auras fini ton crdit.

----------


## Uther

> Je sais tout cela. Mais  qui tu donnes l'argent tous les mois ?  l'organisme de crdit ou  Free qui transmet l'argent  l'organisme ? Dans le second cas, tu continues  payer quelque chose  Free aprs tre parti alors qu'avec les autres, ds que tu as rsili, c'est fini. Tu ne leur dois plus rien.


Je vois pas vraiment ce que a change. Ton tlphone est a toi. Que la personne  qui tu payes sappelle Free ou Sofinco, a ne change rien.

----------


## coshibe

> Je vois pas vraiment ce que a change. Ton tlphone est a toi. Que la personne  qui tu payes sappelle Free ou Sofinco, a ne change rien.


Je pense que Air dex(dis moi si je me trompe) raisonne encore avec l'ancien modele de tlphonie(celui d'il ya 10 jours encore) : 
On allait chez un oprateur et on prenait un tout en un : Forfait + telephone. Mais du coup quand le coup du tlphone etait accus l'operateur s'en mettait plein les fouilles(c'est pas pour rien qu'il yavait des tlphones  1). 

Dsormais, les oprateurs vont devoir s'adapter en proposant le tout en un et un forfait pour ceux qui ont deja un tlphone. Et c'est un GROS avantage, car on va faire de grosses conomies. Ce n'est pas un engagement cach bien au contraire. C'est comme si au moment de l'achat d'une voiture on te disais que tu vas payer 1500  vie(pour la voiture et l'assurance) et que Free dbarque et t'annonce que tu peux acheter ta voiture indpendamment de l'assurance. Il n'y a rien de cach au contraire!

On a ainsi plus de clart sur les prix, mais c'est sur que ca gagne(un peu) en complexit pour grer l'abonnement en cas de rsiliation.

----------


## air-dex

> Je pense que Air dex(dis moi si je me trompe) raisonne encore avec l'ancien modele de tlphonie(celui d'il ya 10 jours encore) : 
> On allait chez un oprateur et on prenait un tout en un : Forfait + telephone. Mais du coup quand le coup du tlphone etait accus l'operateur s'en mettait plein les fouilles(c'est pas pour rien qu'il yavait des tlphones  1).


Justement tu te trompes. Je vois le remboursement du tlphone comme le remboursement d'un crdit servant  payer une voiture et/ou une maison, par exemple. Du coup, il me parait normal que ce n'est pas parce que tu pars de Free que tu t'arrtes de payer ton tlphone. Depuis quand les banques et les organismes de crdit arrtent de te demander des sous quand tu dmnages ou que tu changes de voiture  ::aie::  ?

Niel a prsent son forfait comme "un forfait sans engagement  19,99" qui tait deux fois moins cher que ses concurrents (avec le site Internet en guise de rfrence...). Mais ils n'ont pas dits que ces forfaits deux fois plus chers proposaient un tlphone en plus. Plus tard, Niel a bien dit en vitesse acclre que le tlphone tait hors forfaits, mais Niel n'a pas fait de comparaison de son forfait *avec supplment d  l'achat d'un appareil* avec les foraits de ses concurrents. Du coup, il en ressort (surtout pour ceux qui n'ont pas saisi le modle de Free) que l o tu payais 50 , avec Free Mobile tu n'en paireas que 19,99. Or on est d'accord que ceci est faux sur le court terme (celui o les gens ne changent pas de mobile). C'est cette amalgamme qui me choque.




> Dsormais, les oprateurs vont devoir s'adapter en proposant le tout en un et un forfait pour ceux qui ont deja un tlphone. Et c'est un GROS avantage, car on va faire de grosses conomies. Ce n'est pas un engagement cach bien au contraire. C'est comme si au moment de l'achat d'une voiture on te disais que tu vas payer 1500  vie(pour la voiture et l'assurance) et que Free dbarque et t'annonce que tu peux acheter ta voiture indpendamment de l'assurance. Il n'y a rien de cach au contraire!
> 
> On a ainsi plus de clart sur les prix, mais c'est sur que ca gagne(un peu) en complexit pour grer l'abonnement en cas de rsiliation.


Orange proposait dj des forfaits sans mobile, mais il faut avouer qu'ils n'taient pas beaucoup mis en avant (va comprendre pourquoi  ::aie:: ). Les prix ne sont gure plus levs que ceux de Free mais leur service client (compar  celui de Free) vaut bien quelques uros de plus, non ?  ::ccool::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Orange proposait dj des forfaits sans mobile, mais il faut avouer qu'ils n'taient pas beaucoup mis en avant (va comprendre pourquoi ). Les prix ne sont gure plus levs que ceux de Free mais leur service client (compar  celui de Free) vaut bien quelques uros de plus, non ?


Si tu parles de Sosh :
- Dj c'est moins cher qu'avant *depuis* la sortie des offres Free,

- L'offre "illimite" est non seulement plus chre que celle de Free, mais surtout la partie Data n'est pas du tout illimite (1 Go seulement, *rechargeable*, contre illimit et dbit rduit au-del de 3 Go). On a donc plus cher pour moins bien,

- Tu m'excuseras de ne pas faire confiance  un oprateur qui se sent oblig de se dissimuler derrire une sous-marque pour ne pas avoir  baisser les tarifs pour leurs clients actuels et vendre un maximum de forfaits au tarif plein aux nouveaux clients qui ne sont "pas au courant".

----------


## air-dex

> Si tu parles de Sosh


Non je parlais bel et bien de l'original, o les forfaits Origami sans tlphone valent entre 20 et 25 .

----------


## Uther

> Justement tu te trompes. Je vois le remboursement du tlphone comme le remboursement d'un crdit servant  payer une voiture et/ou une maison, par exemple. Du coup, il me parait normal que ce n'est pas parce que tu pars de Free que tu t'arrtes de payer ton tlphone. Depuis quand les banques et les organismes de crdit arrtent de te demander des sous quand tu dmnages ou que tu changes de voiture  ?


Bien sur qu'il faut continuer a payer le tlphone, puisse qu'il reste ta proprit, c'est vident. Mais tu ne paye que le prix du tlphone qui correspond au prix du tlphone dans le commerce et sur lequel Free ne gagne rien(il perd mme vu qu'il doit financer les intrts du prt). 

L'avantage c'est que tu peux arrter ton forfait a Free et prendre un nouveau forfait sans tlphone chez un concurrent  tout moment. Avant c'tait juste impossible, tu tais li  ton oprateur pour ton forfait comme pour ton tlphone.
Un autre avantage, c'est la prsentation des prix qui est aussi beaucoup plus claire. Avant il tait impossible de savoir vraiment ce que l'on payait pour le tlphone et pour le forfait, tout tant mlang. 
Enfin, le summum de l'arnaque : les oprateurs profitaient de la moindre occasion pour renouveler ton engagement. Tu continuais ainsi de payer le prix fort alors que ton tlphone tait dj rembours depuis longtemps.




> Niel a prsent son forfait comme "un forfait sans engagement  19,99" qui tait deux fois moins cher que ses concurrents (avec le site Internet en guise de rfrence...). Mais ils n'ont pas dits que ces forfaits deux fois plus chers proposaient un tlphone en plus.


Quand il a fait la comparaison, il a compar ces forfaits avec les forfait sans tlphones des concurrents, bien videment(comme tu le dit, a existait dj), tout le monde lui serait tomb dessus si il avait os une comparaison aussi grossire.




> Plus tard, Niel a bien dit en vitesse acclre que le tlphone tait hors forfaits, mais Niel n'a pas fait de comparaison de son forfait *avec supplment d  l'achat d'un appareil* avec les foraits de ses concurrents.


Pour avoir vu la confrence, je peux te certifier qu'il l'a fait (avec un iPhone 4GS si ma mmoire est bonne).




> Orange proposait dj des forfaits sans mobile, mais il faut avouer qu'ils n'taient pas beaucoup mis en avant (va comprendre pourquoi ). Les prix ne sont gure plus levs que ceux de Free mais leur service client (compar  celui de Free) vaut bien quelques uros de plus, non ?


Pas seulement Orange, tous les oprateurs proposaient des forfaits sans mobile et sans engagement mais il taient peu mis en avant et pas vraiment rentable. 
Quant au service client d'Orange,  ::mouarf::  Pour avoir eu a faire a eux, je peux te certifier qu'il ne me manquera pas.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Non je parlais bel et bien de l'original, o les forfaits Origami sans tlphone valent entre 20 et 25 .


Le moins cher des forfaits Origami sur Sim c'est 21 /mois avec engagement sur 24 mois, et qui inclut, suivant le type :
- 'Zen' : 2h + appels illimits vers 3 numro + sms illimits
- 'Style': 1h + appels illimits vers 3 numros + sms illimits + 500 Mo Internet

Il faut ajouter +10 /mois pour du sans engagement.

Donc tu estimes qu'un forfait  31 /mois, incluant 1 heure d'appels, sms illimits, des appels illimits sur 3 numros mobiles en France et 500 Mo d'Internet, c'est comparable  une offre tout illimit (appels, sms, internet illimits)  20 /mois ?

L'quivalent chez Orange de l'offre de Free cote 142 /mois (Origami Jet appels international illimits). Il est vrai que sept fois plus cher, c'est un prix "gure plus lev".

----------


## mhtrinh

Avec le forfait Free a 2E/mois, avec un rapide calcul on arrive a :
   2E = 1h + 60sms
+ 3E = 300sms hors forfait (0.01E/sms)
+ 5E = 1h40 hors forfait telephone (0.05E/min)
-----------------------------------------------
 10E = 2h40 + 360sms

360sms /mois, soit 12sms tous les jours (travail, WE, vacances, ...) c'est pour moi == illimite !!!
En plus avec ce systeme de hors forfait, ca donne une certaine flexibilite (les mois ou vous spammer moins de sms, vous payez moins, pareil pour les appels)
Perso, j'ai pas encore vu d'offre aussi interessante .... (ou sinon prevenez moi !! merci d'avance  ::ccool:: )

(ah oui, avec ce systeme de hors forfait, 20E = 7h + 60sms = 6h + 360sms)

----------


## Loceka

> Orange proposait dj des forfaits sans mobile, mais il faut avouer qu'ils n'taient pas beaucoup mis en avant (va comprendre pourquoi ). Les prix ne sont gure plus levs que ceux de Free mais leur service client (compar  celui de Free) vaut bien quelques uros de plus, non ?


Oui, j'en ai un...
Forfait Click (que j'ai mis 10 mois  obtenir parce qu'il tait extrmement difficile de modifier mon ancien forfait (forfait partag)). Au passage, ce forfait n'existe plus mais c'tait (il y'a 10 mois) le moins cher de leurs forfaits. Il tait contractable uniquement par internet (sauf si, comme moi, il tait impossible de changer son forfait par internet), cotait 12,90 par mois sans tlphone et sans cumul de points pour :1h de communicationpas de SMS (j'ai eu la joie de constater que tous les SMS taient hors forfait, mme pas dcompt de l'heure de communication)pas d'internet

Donc oui, Orange propose des forfaits sans mobile, mais *non*, les prix sont bien plus levs que ceux de Free. Et *non* leur service client ne vaut rien. Je trouve inadmissible qu'il leur ait fallu 10 mois et pas un geste commercial pour nous passer  ce forfait (forcment, avant on payait 50, 50*10 > 12,90*10...).
Si y'a un problme avec Orange leur "super service client" est vraiment inutile. Je doute que celui de Free soit mieux, mais j'ai bien peur qu'il ne puisse pas tre pire.

----------


## mala92

> Donc oui, Orange propose des forfaits sans mobile, mais *non*, les prix sont bien plus levs que ceux de Free. Et *non* leur service client ne vaut rien. Je trouve inadmissible qu'il leur ait fallu 10 mois et pas un geste commercial pour nous passer  ce forfait (forcment, avant on payait 50, 50*10 > 12,90*10...).
> Si y'a un problme avec Orange leur "super service client" est vraiment inutile. Je doute que celui de Free soit mieux, mais j'ai bien peur qu'il ne puisse pas tre pire.


Dans ta dernire phrase, tout est dit !!!  ::ave:: 

On ne parle pas beaucoup des MVNO, perso je suis chez Simplicime (rachet par LaPoste), mon forfait actuel est  15, le mme forfait chez Laposte est propos  10. Mais malheureusement pour des problmes technique aucune volution n'est possible. J'attends la stabilisation des prix de la concurrence pour aller au meilleur prix (la contrainte de zone blanche m'impose SFR).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce qui choque une bonne partie de la population, avec Free, c'est que bon nombre de gens viennent de se rendre compte que les tlphones portables n'taient pas gratuit !  :8O:

----------


## coshibe

Je suis encore pris en otage par Orange pendant 17 mois, j'ai t renouvel par tlphone sans vraiment raliser ce qui m'arrivait. Du coup en attendant ma connection internet je viens de la prendre chez Free et comme ca des que je pourrai je prendrai un forfait FreeMobile. Je trouve ca gnial les avantages pour les personnes qui sont deja clientes pour internet. Chez Orange j'avais .... rien... Et je me suis rendu compte que bien souvent ils offraient plus d'avantages aux nouveaux arrivants.

Donc Free pour moi c'est d'une pierre 3 coups avec leur offre mobile :
-Ils elargissent leur champ de competence aux mobiles
-Attirent encore plus de personnes pour l'offre FreeBox
-Ils fidlisent avec les avantages clients.

Que demander de plus.


PS: je ne voulais pas quitter Orange, je me suis dit je vais voir ce qu'ils ont  m'offrir... Juste une conversation nervante avec un type grossier et qui ne parlait pas Francais, je lui demandais plus de temps d'appel en cadeau et 2 minutes apres il me dit ",nous sommes bien d'accord je vous fas passer  la gamme au dessus, vous paierez donc 10 de plus par mois."....  ::arf::

----------


## Barsy

> Je suis encore pris en otage par Orange pendant 17 mois, j'ai t renouvel par tlphone sans vraiment raliser ce qui m'arrivait. Du coup en attendant ma connection internet je viens de la prendre chez Free et comme ca des que je pourrai je prendrai un forfait FreeMobile. Je trouve ca gnial les avantages pour les personnes qui sont deja clientes pour internet. Chez Orange j'avais .... rien... Et je me suis rendu compte que bien souvent ils offraient plus d'avantages aux nouveaux arrivants.
> 
> Donc Free pour moi c'est d'une pierre 3 coups avec leur offre mobile :
> -Ils elargissent leur champ de competence aux mobiles
> -Attirent encore plus de personnes pour l'offre FreeBox
> -Ils fidlisent avec les avantages clients.
> 
> Que demander de plus.
> 
> ...


Tiens, voil pour toi : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...Texte=20080325

Dans ta lettre de rsiliation (En recommand avec AR bien sur), tu inscris ce code de loi et une fois que tu as rsili, tu fais opposition aux prlvements.
Par contre, cela ne marche que si le rengagement a t fait  leur initiative (c'est  dire si c'est eux qui t'ont appel et non l'inverse).

----------


## Uther

> Je suis encore pris en otage par Orange pendant 17 mois, j'ai t renouvel par tlphone sans vraiment raliser ce qui m'arrivait.


Pour info, ce genre de msaventure m'est arriv avec SFR. Ils savent trs bien qu'ils sont en tort mais comptent sur le fait que tu laisses couler.

Aprs trois rclamation tlphoniques de ma part, o ils ont essay de me faire croire que c'tait moi qui tait en tort, j'ai demand a ouvrir un dossier de contentieux. Ils m'ont rappel ds le lendemain pour me dire que mon rengagement avait t gracieusement annul (mme pas eu besoin de lettre recommande). 
Je te conseilles vivent de faire de mme.

Un des gros avantage de Free et de ses forfaits sans engagement, c'est justement que ce genre de pratiques qui relvent vraiment du racket, ne sont plus possible.

----------


## Bousk

http://www.businessmobile.fr/actuali...e-39767747.htm  ::roll:: 




> Niel a prsent son forfait comme "un forfait sans engagement  19,99" qui tait deux fois moins cher que ses concurrents (avec le site Internet en guise de rfrence...). Mais ils n'ont pas dits que ces forfaits deux fois plus chers proposaient un tlphone en plus. Plus tard, Niel a bien dit en vitesse acclre que le tlphone tait hors forfaits, mais Niel n'a pas fait de comparaison de son forfait avec supplment d  l'achat d'un appareil avec les foraits de ses concurrents. Du coup, il en ressort (surtout pour ceux qui n'ont pas saisi le modle de Free) que l o tu payais 50 , avec Free Mobile tu n'en paireas que 19,99. Or on est d'accord que ceci est faux sur le court terme (celui o les gens ne changent pas de mobile). C'est cette amalgamme qui me choque.


De mmoire, a vaut ce que a vaut mais je ne vais pas re-regarder la conf', il a ralis les 2, en ajoutant qu'ils taient les premiers  avoir un partenariat avec apple pour le 4GS (ou quelque chose comme a)
En ajoutant que, si le forfait ne convenait plus, on gardait le tlphone, puisqu'on le paye indpendament du forfait, et on va voir ailleurs, y'a aucun engagement. Il a aussi prcis qu'ils proposeraient des tlphones via crdits  taux 0 avec je ne sais plus quel organisme de crdit, mais la vente de tlphone ne les intresse pas. Par contre il s'agira de tlphone dsimlock.

Ca me semble claire depuis mon premier visionnage de la conf' pourtant.

----------


## Jarodd

+1, de mmoire  la conf', il disait qu'il laissait le choix d'acheter ou pas de tlphone  ::ccool::

----------


## air-dex

Dans sa confrence, Niel dit que son forfait  19,99 est 2,5x moins cher que ceux d'Orange et SFR, non ? Si on calcule le prix des concurrents, a fait 50, soit le prix d'un forfait *AVEC* appareil.

----------


## deathness

Sauf que si tu as dj un appareil ben tu le payes au mme prix ton forfait. Avec Free tu as bien plus de latitude et de flexibilit donc.

----------


## Uther

> Dans sa confrence, Niel dit que son forfait  19,99 est 2,5x moins cher que ceux d'Orange et SFR, non ? Si on calcule le prix des concurrents, a fait 50, soit le prix d'un forfait *AVEC* appareil.


Bon puisse que tu ne comprend pas:
la comparaison du forfait sans tlphone: http://youtu.be/QuHS4nHXWe0?t=15m1s
la comparaison avec tlphone: http://youtu.be/QuHS4nHXWe0?t=21m38s

Bien sur la comparaison se fait sur les prix  l'poque de la confrence,  forfait  peu prs quivalent(illimit).

----------


## coshibe

> Dans sa confrence, Niel dit que son forfait  19,99 est 2,5x moins cher que ceux d'Orange et SFR, non ? Si on calcule le prix des concurrents, a fait 50, soit le prix d'un forfait *AVEC* appareil.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Sauf que moi je prefere payer sparment les 2. J'ai eu pendant 4 ans le meme tlphone. Les 2 premieres annes le forfait  prix lev se justifiait, mais ensuite? J'ai continu  payer le mme prix.

Mme si au final Free ne fait que dissocier ces 2 parties de l'abonnement(vu que les prix se sont mis  niveau), c'est une transparence qui est trs agrable car au moins tu ne paierais plus que le ncessaire. Moi qui n'aime pas changer de tlphone et tout ceux qui estiment pouvoir garder le leur apprecient ce geste qui permet de payer BEAUCOUP moins. 

Autre gros avantage et non ngligeable chez free : Pas d'engagement sur  la dure! Alors que a aussi tu le paies chez tous les autres oprateurs.

donc dire que ca revient au meme c'est faux. On nous laisse enfin le choix de decider si on veut payer ou pas un nouveau telephone. *Par contre Gros bemol qui m'a un peu refroidi c'est le prix des communications depuis une ligne Fixe Free vers Free Mobile : 20cts/minute* J'ai exprs souscrit  la Freebox pour avoir en plus le forfait mobile pour ma femme et l je me rends compte que si je l'appelle du fixe sur son portable ca va couter bonbon. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer clairement pourquoi ils font ca?

----------


## yoyo88

> Dans sa confrence, Niel dit que son forfait  19,99 est 2,5x moins cher que ceux d'Orange et SFR, non ? Si on calcule le prix des concurrents, a fait 50, soit le prix d'un forfait *AVEC* appareil.


tous est une histoire de calcule :

je prend une super offre flash de la poste mobile avec le htc titan a 1  pour un forfait a 59/mois engagement 24 mois pour appel/sms/mms illimit et internet 1go avant bridage (bref une offre un peu pret equivalente a free)

tu paye donc a la fin 1417

avec free tu paye ton tel cache a 539 chez rue du commerce puis 19.99 (voir moins si t'es chez free pour l'adsl)
tu paye donc au bout de 24 mois 1018.76 (922.76 si t'es chez free pour l'adsl)



presque 400 de difference! Oo 
bref tous est une histoire de calcul. sans oublier que chez free c'est sans engagement, donc du coup si tu trouve moins cher alleurs, ba tu te barre.  ::): 

bref a voir au cas par cas...

----------


## Barsy

A la condition que tu prennes un tlphone  539. Il en existe aussi  250-300 et qui sont largement suffisants. Y a-t-il toujours un intrt pour un particulier  avoir un iPhone ou un Samsung Galaxy S2/Notes ?

D'autre part, je rappelle que les tlphones  500/600 sont rarement donns avec le forfait (le htc titan cit ci-dessus est quasiment une exception). Il faut souvent payer 200 ou 300 au dbut du forfait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

En tout cas, j'ai reu ma carte SIM et a fonctionne correctement !  ::ccool::

----------


## Uther

Visiblement Free fait peur au point que certains sont prt a tous les mensonges pour lui mettre des battons dans les roues : http://www.pcinpact.com/news/68543-o...le-antenne.htm

Bravos aux chos pour ce grand moment de journalisme.

----------


## mala92

> Visiblement Free fait peur au point que certains sont prt a tous les mensonges pour lui mettre des battons dans les roues : http://www.pcinpact.com/news/68543-o...le-antenne.htm
> 
> Bravos aux chos pour ce grand moment de journalisme.


Vive le GPS/"gotag des photos" dans les appareils photos (smartphones) !!!  ::mouarf:: 

Il me semble que ce n'est pas la premire fois que les journalistes (de poubelle) se font dmasquer  faire ce genre de chose.

----------


## yoyo88

> A la condition que tu prennes un tlphone  539. Il en existe aussi  250-300 et qui sont largement suffisants. Y a-t-il toujours un intrt pour un particulier  avoir un iPhone ou un Samsung Galaxy S2/Notes ?
> 
> D'autre part, je rappelle que les tlphones  500/600 sont rarement donns avec le forfait (le htc titan cit ci-dessus est quasiment une exception). Il faut souvent payer 200 ou 300 au dbut du forfait.


aprs faut calculer comme je dis. sur le coup l'offre de la poste ma bien plus... mais aprs calcule...

pour les smartphone a 200/300 encore une fois faut voir...

----------


## dokho

> *Par contre Gros bemol qui m'a un peu refroidi c'est le prix des communications depuis une ligne Fixe Free vers Free Mobile : 20cts/minute* J'ai exprs souscrit  la Freebox pour avoir en plus le forfait mobile pour ma femme et l je me rends compte que si je l'appelle du fixe sur son portable ca va couter bonbon. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer clairement pourquoi ils font ca?


Si tu as souscrit la freebox rcemment tu vas recevoir la Freebox rvolution. Donc tu auras l'option "appels illimits vers les mobiles en France" incluse. Seuls les freenautes en freebox V4 ou V5 paierons les 20cts/min (dont moi  ::aie:: ) et encore pour cela, ils peuvent souscrire  cette option pour un peu moins de 3 par mois.

----------


## Acropole

Free Mobile. ric Besson demande un contrle du rseau

Reste a savoir si cette demande de contrle est normale aprs la sortie du service ou pilote.
Qu'est-ce que risque free  ne pas respecter cet engagement ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Free Mobile. ric Besson demande un contrle du rseau
> 
> Reste a savoir si cette demande contrle est normale aprs la sortie du service ou pilote.
> Qu'est-ce que risque free  ne pas respecter cet engagement ?


Bouygues n'aimerait-il pas voir les chevaux des Romanichels brouts un peu plus que la pelouse ? Alors on sort l'artillerie lourde ! M. B. "Nico, y a free qui fait rien que m'embt  piquer tous mes clients mobile ! Tu peux demander  Besson de faire quelques choses ?" 
N.S. : "Tout de suite ! Tu peux m'envoyer la valise, je m'en occupe de suite"

----------


## Uther

> Free Mobile. ric Besson demande un contrle du rseau
> 
> Reste a savoir si cette demande de contrle est normale aprs la sortie du service ou pilote.


Ce n'est clairement pas un controle "normal", le controle "normal" a dj t effectu par l'Arcep. Dire que c'est pilot est un peu fort, mais c'est clairement un contrle supplmentaire suite au rclamations de la concurrence




> Qu'est-ce que risque free  ne pas respecter cet engagement ?


A priori, rien a court terme. 
Free a le droit de descendre provisoirement en dessous des 27% si pour des raisons techniques, le matriel ne tient pas la charge. Le taux de couverture ayant dj t valid par l'Arcep, il leur faudrait prouver que l'Arcep a mal fait son travail.

De plus l'installation de nouvelles antenne continue, le taux de couverture continue toujours d'augmenter. Free n'a aucun intrt a ne pas continuer l'installation de son rseau. Moins il a de couverture, plus il paye (cher)  France Tlcom l'utilisation de son rseau.

----------


## deathness

Free risque de mettre un bon temps quand mme pour finir son rseau. Bizarrement la plupart du temps les gens sont pas content quand on leur demande si on peut mettre une antenne a cot de chez eux  ::aie::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Quelques nouvelles du Front pour ma part.

Ayant command le 13/01 avec portabilit, je m'impatiente et dcide d'appeler Free le 30/01 pour annuler ma demande de portabilit et obtenir un nouveau numro, pour acclrer la procdure et aussi faire preuve de prudence.

Depuis hier soir (1/02), tape 2 (carte sim envoye) active.

De manire gnrale, les dernires actus :

- Free a mis en place l'option blackberry sur l'espace client.

- Free a mis en place le suivi de consommation sur l'espace client, mais il y a des rats dessus : certains clients se voient notamment indiqus des appels hors forfait (la plupart du temps : messagerie vocale, qui reste gratuite), ou alors un nombre trs important de SMS envoys (gratuits) ou alors du hors forfait lger (genre plusieurs dizaines de centimes). Pas de consommation dtaille pour le moment ni de facture.

Pour les hors forfaits facturs, il s'agit peut-tre des numros courts et spciaux qui n'ont jamais t inclus dans des forfaits illimits sur les mobiles et Free ici ne fait pas exception.

- Il est possible de commander un tlphone sur l'espace Free, mais uniquement en paiement comptant, et uniquement une fois la carte SIM active.

- Free envisagerait peut-tre d'envoyer les cartes SIM plus tt sans attendre la portabilit avec un numro temporaire si la situation perdure.

----------


## Graffito

Petit problme pour moi :
Carte SIM reue trs vite aprs demande sans portabilit du numro.
Mais* impossible  activer* du fait que sur l'espace abonn, j'en suis toujourrs  l'tape 1 avant l'envoi de la carte.

Malgr 2 demandes  l'assistance, stand-by.  ::aie:: ....

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Encore des nouvelles du Front, comme je vous disais, mon compte est pass  l'tape 2 hier soir.

J'ai reu aujourd'hui mme ma carte SIM free dans un simple courrier sans en-tte. Le courrier ne contenant qu'une lettre succinte et bien entendu la carte SIM. Je me serai attendu  voir avec quelque chose du genre un contrat  renvoyer, etc, mais que nenni.

J'ai activ la carte SIM depuis l'espace client, insr dans mon mobile, et a fonctionne ! Actuellement en roaming sur le rseau Orange, j'ai pu tester appels, sms (mission comme rception) et connexion Internet. J'ai notamment pu me connecter en SSH sur un serveur, chose qui tait impossible avec un abonnement internet soi-disant illimit avec SFR.

Techniquement, le tlphone affiche "Free" en guise de nom de rseau, ainsi qu'une grosse icne rouge "R", pour roaming. Si on recherche les rseaux disponibles, je vois "Free", "SFR" et "Bouygtel". Il est donc vident que la carte SIM "renomme" le rseau Orange en "Free". En revanche, on voit bien que le fameux rseau Orange renomm en Free n'est pas le rseau d'origine de la carte SIM (pas d'icne maison  gauche de celui-ci). Je suppose donc que si j'tais en zone de couverture du vrai rseau Free et que je cherche les rseaux, je verrais donc deux rseaux "Free", mais celui qui aura l'icne maison (rseau d'origine) sera le vrai rseau Free.

Bizarrerie ct interface client, je suis toujours en tape 2, et le suivi consommation m'informe que ma ligne n'est pas active.

----------


## pinocchio

Pour le passage en tape3 sur la console de gestion, cela a mis galement un peu de temps avant que ce soit effectif. Je ne pourrai pas te dire la dure exacte mais activ  20h,  21h, l'affichage tait toujours en tape 2. Le lendemain, j'ai bien vu tape3 d'affich.

Enfin, l'essentiel reste que tout marche quelque soit l'affichage sur la console de gestion.

----------


## ymoreau

Pour ma part tout s'est bien droul, j'ai reu ma carte SIM le jour mme o mon ancien forfait SFR n'tait plus joignable, j'ai activ mon compte dans la nuit, le lendemain matin c'tait oprationnel. Le rseau fonctionne parfaitement, je capte aussi bien voire mieux qu'avant.

----------


## SrK

Question bte:
justement du fait qu'on soit en suspens de quand va tre activ la ligne, et donc de quand ils vont faire la rsiliation, est-ce qu'on va payer la totalit du mois  l'ancien oprateur, si par exemple la rsiliation prend effet le lendemain du "nouveau" mois, ou ils font une sorte de prorata au nombre de jours ?

----------


## coshibe

> Question bte:
> justement du fait qu'on soit en suspens de quand va tre activ la ligne, et donc de quand ils vont faire la rsiliation, est-ce qu'on va payer la totalit du mois  l'ancien oprateur, si par exemple la rsiliation prend effet le lendemain du "nouveau" mois, ou ils font une sorte de prorata au nombre de jours ?


Pour ca il faut voir dans les CGV, en fonction de l'operateur, du temps d'engagement qu'il reste etc..etc...

----------


## pinocchio

Selon les dernires rumeurs prsentes ici et qui  priori se confortent bien par l'exemple. Il y aurait plus de 2 277 000 demandes d'adhsion depuis le lancement.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Cela fait maintenant environ 3 semaines que j'ai Free mobile et donc que j'ai a priori tout compris.

Ce que j'ai pu constater, c'est qu'Orange sert effectivement de rseau de secours. En effet, les antennes Free du ct de Mers-les-Bains dans la Somme mettent bien, le rseau est prsent, mais fonctionnent mal. Mon premier essai, mon tlphone avait bien accroch le rseau rel de Free, les appels pouvaient tre mis et reus, mais aucune connectivit Data, toute tentative se soldait par un chec.

Lors de mon deuxime essai au mme endroit une semaine plus tard, je m'tonnais du fait que mon tlphone reste en roaming. J'ai test la prsence des rseaux, le vritable rseau Free tait bien prsent, mais en revanche connexion manuelle impossible dessus, seul Orange acceptait mes connexions. Merci France Tlcom.  :;): 

En revanche,  Amiens, toujours dans la Somme, les antennes Free semblent fonctionner correctement, y compris ct Data.

Un problme souvent rapport par les abonns Free Mobile en rase campagne concerne le rseau F-Contact, c'est--dire les zones blanches. Pour expliquer brivement, le rseau F-Contact est le rseau spcial mutualis des 3 grands oprateurs dans les zones peu peuples ; plutt que chacun d'eux mettent un metteur, un des 3 place un metteur mutualis. Le rseau s'appelle F-Contact, et les mobiles des 3 oprateurs peuvent se connecter. Il y a en pratique le F-Contact d'Orange, de SFR et de Bouygues mme si cela est transparent pour l'utilisateur. Mais dans le cas des abonns Free, leurs tlphones ne peuvent se connecter que sur les antennes F-Contact d'Orange. Les antennes F-Contact de SFR et Bouygues refusent les abonns Free. Free aurait entam des ngociations avec Bouygues mais  ma connaissance le problme n'est pas rsolu.

Enfin, ct 4G, Free n'a pas obtenu une frquence dite en or, dans les 800 MHz (les anciennes frquences de la tlvision analogique). Du fait de cet handicap, Free disposera de plein droit, et  nouveau, d'un accord d'itinrance pour la 4G. Il semblera que cette fois-ci, il s'agira de SFR. Bref, le prsent comme le futur de Free est dans l'itinrance semble-t-il.  :;):

----------


## Graffito

> Petit problme pour moi :
> Carte SIM reue trs vite aprs demande sans portabilit du numro.
> Mais* impossible  activer* du fait que sur l'espace abonn, j'en suis toujourrs  l'tape 1 avant l'envoi de la carte.
> 
> Malgr 2 demandes  l'assistance, stand-by. ....


Au bout de plus 2 semaines, on m'a pass en tape 2, j'ai pu faire l'activation et a fonctionne bien.

----------


## Rayek

Demande chez free le 31/01/2012 avec portabilit, j'ai reu ma SIM hier avec mise en service (SMS reu de mon ancien oprateur + mail de free) samedi  partir de 15h.

En tout 4 semaines pour faire le transfert avec portabilit.

----------


## sybil

Excellente interface pour suivre sa consomation, aucun autre operateur n'est aussi transparent et concis que Free.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Excellente interface pour suivre sa consomation, aucun autre operateur n'est aussi transparent et concis que Free.


J'ai d mal  voir si c'est de l'ironie ou pas.

----------


## Barsy

a n'en est pas, l'interface de free est effectivement trs claire et pure. Le seul problme, c'est le clavier qu'ils ont mis en place pour se loguer qui par contre est assez gnant.

----------


## Rayek

Bon la bascule c'est faite samedi et tout marche nikel.
(Juste les sms qui arrivent parfois  la bourre, j'ai eu un dcalage de 2h sur 1 ou 2)

----------


## sybil

> a n'en est pas, l'interface de free est effectivement trs claire et pure. Le seul problme, c'est le clavier qu'ils ont mis en place pour se loguer qui par contre est assez gnant.


ouais!! c'est relou! mais bon le truc est niquel, conso en temps rel.

----------


## deathness

> a n'en est pas, l'interface de free est effectivement trs claire et pure. Le seul problme, c'est le clavier qu'ils ont mis en place pour se loguer qui par contre est assez gnant.


Doit y avoir un intrt au niveau de la scurit j'imagine.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Ce clavier rend plus difficile  se connecter  son compte Free mobile qu' son compte bancaire (je n'ai que 6 chiffres  introduire pour ma banque contre 8 pour Free), d'autant plus qu'un identifiant ne se change pas contrairement  un mot de passe bancaire.

Je trouve ceci trs stupide, d'autant plus que le pourquoi de ce clavier virtuel qui n'existait pas il y a encore une semaine est un secret de Polichinelle. Free n'a tout simplement pas support l'apparition d'applications tierces qui permettaient de consulter son compte Free Mobile et donc a implment ceci pour les bloquer.  ::evil:: 

Hormis ceci, le compte client trs spartiate au dbut volue jour aprs jour. Aprs l'introduction du suivi consommation puis son relooking, puis l'introduction des options, on peut dsormais changer son mot de passe et rgler le comportement de sa messagerie, entre autres. C'est assez curieux comme mthodologie du dveloppement, mais prometteur.

----------


## sybil

mon compte activ 5 jour avant la fin du mois mais pas de reset au premier du mois d'apres, hahaha a aurait t trop beau

----------


## berceker united

Aprs quelque jours d'utilisation, j'avoue que ma batterie est fortement sollicite  ::roll::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

J'ai Free, j'ai compris que c'tait souvent en panne.  ::roll:: 

Il est frquent qu'il soit impossible de passer des appels : rseau occup, ou indisponible, ou sans rponse.

Il arrive plus rarement (mais c'est le cas au moment o je vous parle) d'tre carrment injoignable ; certains tlphones se connectent au rseau, d'autres sont en mode urgence uniquement, mais quand on vous appelle on a le message comme quoi "la ligne de votre correspondant est en drangement". Le rpondeur ne prend mme pas le relais !

En revanche, si le tlphone a pu se connecter au rseau, l'accs Data est fonctionnel.  ::koi:: 

Je prcise que tous ces dysfonctionnements sont constats en zone itinrance Orange.

----------


## Rachel

> J'ai Free, j'ai compris que c'tait souvent en panne. 
> 
> Il est frquent qu'il soit impossible de passer des appels : rseau occup, ou indisponible, ou sans rponse.
> 
> Il arrive plus rarement (mais c'est le cas au moment o je vous parle) d'tre carrment injoignable ; certains tlphones se connectent au rseau, d'autres sont en mode urgence uniquement, mais quand on vous appelle on a le message comme quoi "la ligne de votre correspondant est en drangement". Le rpondeur ne prend mme pas le relais !
> 
> En revanche, si le tlphone a pu se connecter au rseau, l'accs Data est fonctionnel. 
> 
> Je prcise que tous ces dysfonctionnements sont constats en zone itinrance Orange.


le rseau free mobile joue encore des tours  ses abonns aujourd'hui  ::cry::

----------


## pinocchio

A priori,
Les capacits actuelles ne permettent pas,  priori, de grer correctement les afflux d'abonns en itinrance.
On (pour les abonns free) devrait subir ces dsagrments, pour ceux en itinrance, jusqu' l'apparition d'une antenne free ou juin o le contrat d'itinrance prvoit le passage des passerelles en fibre optique, selon Les chos.
Cordialement

----------


## mala92

> On (pour les abonns free) devrait subir ces dsagrments, pour ceux en itinrance, jusqu' l'apparition d'une antenne free ou juin.


"On" est nombreux !! Perso, j'ai fait des tests de recherche de rseau,  mon boulot (Paris 15e), pas de Free. Chez moi, banlieue nord, idem.
Je sais que Paris n'est pas la priori de Free, mais il risque d'y avoir des mcontants surtout que les parisiens sont plus exigeant que la moyenne.

----------


## pinocchio

> Je sais que Paris n'est pas la priori de Free


Si j'ai bien compris, ce n'est pas une question de priorit. C'est une question d'accs.
Les demandes pour ajouter des antennes sont particulirement longues sur Paris (2 ans). Je crois que cela pourrait tre amliorer par la possibilit de s'implanter l o il y a dj des antennes des oprateurs actuels mais bizarrement, cela ne se fait pas.
Vu qu'ils visent 45% de couverture d'ici la fin de l'anne, a devrait quand mme avancer. Au moins pour la banlieue.
Chez moi, je capte une antenne free  peu prs 1-2 minutes par jour  ::aie::

----------


## ymoreau

Personnellement en rgion PACA (Avignon/Aix/Marseille) je n'ai pas eu une seule fois de coupure de rseau. Par contre je n'utilise pas la 3G, ni le web, je suppose que le rseau de base est moins encombr.

----------


## fregolo52

> Personnellement en rgion PACA (Avignon/Aix/Marseille) je n'ai pas eu une seule fois de coupure de rseau. Par contre je n'utilise pas la 3G, ni le web, je suppose que le rseau de base est moins encombr.


Donc tu es en itinrance. Si je ne raconte pas de connerie, Free a un rseau uniquement 3G (pas de frquence GSM "de base").

----------


## mhtrinh

J'ai commande Lundi, recu la sim Jeudi et la portabilite du numero Samedi a 15h.  Ca a l'air de marche. Les SMS ont parfois du retard ( parfois qqs heures ), pour arriver a destination ou pour recevoir. Mais sinon ca a l'air de marcher correctement. 




> Personnellement en rgion PACA (Avignon/Aix/Marseille) je n'ai pas eu une seule fois de coupure de rseau. Par contre je n'utilise pas la 3G, ni le web, je suppose que le rseau de base est moins encombr.


+1

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Free Mobile passe largement la barre des 3 millions dabonns*
*Et en vise trois fois plus sur le moyen terme*

_Mise  jour du 31/08/12_

Iliad, la maison mre de Free, se flicite. Un peu plus de 6 mois aprs le lancement de son offre mobile - qui a provoqu de nombreuses ractions sur le march de la tlphonie (lire par ailleurs) - lentreprise a atteint l'objectif de 3 millions dabonns qu'elle s'tait fix.

Elle la mme largement dpass puisque, dans son rapport trimestriel publi hier, elle revendique 3,6 millions d'abonns mobiles, soit _ 5,4% du parc franais_ .

_ Le 1er semestre 2012 a t marqu par le succs commercial des offres mobiles du Groupe_, explique Iliad._ Le chiffre d'affaires gnr par ces nouvelles activits a t de 320 millions d'euros sur la priode_ . Un chiffre qui monte  462 millions avant amortissement. Quant au groupe dans son ensemble il a ralis 1,5 milliard d'euros de CA sur la priode (+ 40%).

Pour lavenir, Free fixe deux objectifs pour sa branche mobile : une couverture de 75% de la population  fin 2014, et une part de march de 15%  moyen terme (2  3 ans). Soit entre 9 et 10 millions dabonns.


A plus longue chance, Iliad entend faire taire les critiques de ses dtracteurs - qui laccusent de vivre des investissements dinfrastructure faits par dautres - en _ intensifiant des dploiements de sites notamment dans les zones  fort trafic_ .

A long terme toujours, sans donner dchance prcise, Free Mobile affirme viser un quart du march.

*Source* : _Iliad_ (pdf)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Abonn Free Mobile ? Que pensez-vous du service ?
 ::fleche::  Free Mobile fait-il du bien ou du mal au secteur des Telecoms ?

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Je pense qu'il est bon de prciser que ces chiffres concernent le mois de juin 2012 (probablement au 30), bien que les chiffres aient t publis aujourd'hui.

Donc au jour d'aujourd'hui, il est probable que le nombre d'abonns est suprieur.

----------


## Tryph

> Abonn Free Mobile ? Que pensez-vous du service


abonn Free depuis presque les premiers jours, je me plains pas trop.
y a eu des gros rats au dbut qui ont certainement refroidi ceux qui ne peuvent pas se passer d'envoyer un sms ou d'utiliser un service connect pendant plus de 30 minutes, mais a semble rgl maintenant.
y a bien de fois ou je perds le rseau et ou je dois redmarrer le portable pour le rcuprer, mais c'tait pareil quand j'tais chez SFR (et puis a vient peut tre du tel aussi).
bref, pour 2 par mois, je me flicite  chaque facture d'avoir chang d'oprateur  :;): 




> Free Mobile fait-il du bien ou du mal au secteur des Telecoms ?


a dpend de quel point de vue on se place.
si on est un actionnaire Orange, Bouygues ou SFR, on doit tre tent de dire que leur arrive sur le march est un mal.
en tant que consommateur, je suis plutt enchant. et puis finalement beaucoup de gens qui ne sont mme pas chez Free bnficient de leur politique agressive en matire de prix puisque les concurrents ont du faire des efforts pour se mettre ( peu prs) au niveau.

----------


## Ryu2000

* Abonn Free Mobile ? Que pensez-vous du service*
Trs bien.
Il m'est parfois arriv, bien que trs rarement, d'tre incapable d'envoyer des SMS, mais a ne durait pas longtemps et a ne s'est pas reproduit depuis trs longtemps.
A part a le service est vraiment top, on capte partout.

Je souponne Orange d'avoir parfois essay de saboter le rseau, puisque Free emprunte le rseau d'Orange, a n'arrange pas du tout Orange que Free propose un service d'une aussi bonne qualit pour un prix moindre.

* Free Mobile fait-il du bien ou du mal au secteur des Telecoms ?*
Il faut bien comprendre que si en France on  l'ADSL + le tlphone + la TV, le tout illimit pour 30/mois c'est grce  Free.

Et maintenant ils essaient de faire pour que appel + 3G + SMS le tout illimit coute 15/mois.

Le problme c'est la concurrence, Orange ne veut pas diminuer ses gains, donc il prfre virer du monde en France pour continuer de gagner autant.

Alors qu'ils se sont goinfr  vendre des forfaits hors de prix pendant des annes... Et il continu !
Les forfaits c'est une chose mais les cartes c'est encore pire.

a doit tre vraiment horrible de bosser pour ces gens l...
Le nombre de suicides dans cette boite est un des lments qui me permettent de dire a.

----------


## _NiTo_

De mme, j'ai t client tout au dbut, et je suis trs satisfait.
Il a juste fallut attendre un peu au dbut, puisque entre le moment ou j'ai pass ma commande, et le moment ou j'ai effectivement chang d'oprateur, il s'est pass 2 semaines.

Je ne suis pas un gros consommateur (quelques SMS par jour tout au plus, ainsi que 1 ou 2 appels par semaine, pas de smartphone), j'ai donc pris le forfait  2, et j'en suis plus que satisfait.
Je capte pour l'instant partout o je me dplace, il n'y a pas de dlai notable entre l'envoi du SMS et sa rception, et la qualit des appels est tout  fait correcte.

Dans la mesure ou pour bnficier du mme service chez les autres oprateurs, il fallait payer environ 10/mois, oui l'arrive de Free Mobile est trs bnfique pour les clients.

----------


## stardeath

faut pas oublier que orange ne peut pas pratiquer les prix qu'il souhaite, donc dire que orange ne veut pas baisser ses prix est totalement faux.

----------


## Uther

Dans le domaine de l'internet fixe Orange a des contraintes lgales du fait de son statut d'oprateur historique. Mais pour ce qui est de la tlphonie mobile, il est entirement libre de ses prix.

----------


## Paul Musso

> a doit tre vraiment horrible de bosser pour ces gens l...
> Le nombre de suicides dans cette boite est un des lments qui me permettent de dire a.


Au niveau Troll, t'as un bon niveau jpense. Si c'est pas le cas, renseigne toi avant d'crire des normits pareilles.

----------


## kolodz

> Au niveau Troll, t'as un bon niveau jpense. Si c'est pas le cas, renseigne toi avant d'crire des normits pareilles.


Et toi, tu devrais lire lgrement plus l'actualit gnrale. C'est un fait connu que France Tlphone - Orange  un fort taux de suicide. Il est vrai qu'aucun tribunal n'a condamn France Tlphone - Orange. Mais, le constat du fort taux de suicide reste.
source :
http://www.observatoiredustressft.or...ress&Itemid=67
http://www.francesoir.fr/actualite/f...te-199679.html
http://www.observatoiredustressft.or...d=67&Itemid=67



> Abonn Free Mobile ? Que pensez-vous du service


Je regrette qu'une seule chose. C'est que Free ne soit pas lancer dans le mobile plus tt.



> Free Mobile fait-il du bien ou du mal au secteur des Telecoms ?


Deux points de vue :
1. Point de vue du client : C'est une relance timide de l'conomie de march non fauss. J'entends par l qu'il n'y a pas(moins) d'accords sur les prix entre les vendeurs. J'ai dis timide parce qu'il n'y a pour le moment qu'un seul oprateur qui joue le jeu, dans la limite de ce qu'il trouve raisonnable. Je rappel qu'il y a une enqute en cours sur ce sujet au niveau europen :
http://www.tomsguide.fr/actualite/en...eurs,2962.html
2. Point de vue des oprateurs : a casse un systme qui tait en place depuis plus de 10 ans. Sans prtendre qu'il y a une mafia des tlcommunication, forc de constat que linfluence des 3 oprateurs va trs loin. Pour rappel, Eric Besson entant que premier ministre est intervenu plusieurs fois dans le sens de ces 3 oprateurs.
Ce qui me fait aussi penser que les politiciens travaillent plus  protger les personnes-socits qui les ont fait lire, que protger les citoyens.

----------


## Squisqui

> Ce qui me fait aussi penser que les politiciens travaillent plus  protger les personnes-socits qui les ont fait lire, que protger les citoyens.


L'tat possde aussi quelque chose comme 27% de France Tlcom. Il y a donc de l'argent  en tirer en les supportant.

----------


## kolodz

> L'tat possde aussi quelque chose comme 27% de France Tlcom. Il y a donc de l'argent  en tirer en les supportant.


Seulement, si France Tlcom verse des dividendes...
De plus, l'utilisation du pouvoir excutif et lgislatif n'est pas destin  permettre  des socits  faire plus d'argent. Et si l'tat a besoin d'argent, il cre un impt ou fait de la cration montaire(que les tats ralisent aujourd'hui via les banques).
Je n'ira pas plus loin dans cette conversation hors-sujet.

----------


## mala92

> a doit tre vraiment horrible de bosser pour ces gens l...
> Le nombre de suicides dans cette boite est un des lments qui me permettent de dire a.


Pourquoi on ne parle que de FT ? parce que c'est une grosse boite, anciennement publique. Mais c'est malheureux  dire, il ne faut pas oublier que le taux de suicides chez FT est en dessous de la moyenne franaise.




> Je souponne Orange d'avoir parfois essay de saboter le rseau, puisque Free emprunte le rseau d'Orange, a n'arrange pas du tout Orange que Free propose un service d'une aussi bonne qualit pour un prix moindre.


 ::mouarf::  Dans ce cas, tu peux expliquer pourquoi SFR et Bouygues ont les boules parce qu'ils n'ont pas eu le contrat avec Free ?

Pour le reste, tu as 100% raison.

----------


## Carhiboux

> faut pas oublier que orange ne peut pas pratiquer les prix qu'il souhaite, donc dire que orange ne veut pas baisser ses prix est totalement faux.





> Dans le domaine de l'internet fixe Orange a des contraintes lgales du fait de son statut d'oprateur historique. Mais pour ce qui est de la tlphonie mobile, il est entirement libre de ses prix.


Auriez vous des sources  nous soumettre concernant ces points? 

Je ne savais pas que Orange tait soumis  des rgles particulires vis  vis de ses concurrents.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Auriez vous des sources  nous soumettre concernant ces points? 
> 
> Je ne savais pas que Orange tait soumis  des rgles particulires vis  vis de ses concurrents.





> Consquences de l'ouverture  la concurrence[modifier]
> 
> La transformation de son mtier de fournisseur de services publics en situation de monopole  celui de prestataire de services aux consommateurs sur un march concurrentiel s'est faite progressivement et avec certaines difficults. Depuis 1998 le march des tlcommunications est en concurrence totale en France conformment aux directives europennes. Toutefois, le cot de l'installation d'une infrastructure de desserte des abonns tant trs lev, la concurrence n'a pas choisi en dehors du cble et de la fibre optique de construire sa propre infrastructure de terminaison.
> Par consquent, l'ouverture de son march a repos en partie sur la mise de son infrastructure  la disposition de ses propres concurrents. Autrement dit, France Tlcom a t conduite  laisser ses concurrentes utiliser son rseau pour leur permettre l'accs au march, et  proposer des offres d'accs  ses infrastructures (offres de gros, dgroupage, ).
> La contrainte a t pour l'essentiel lgislative et rglementaire. Le systme reposait et repose encore sur l'imposition d'une rgle par l'tat franais ou l'Union europenne. Des encadrements conomiques lourds ont t mis en place par les pouvoirs publics (validation des tarifs d'interconnexion, validation des offres tarifaires proposes par France Tlcom pour s'assurer que la socit ne bnficie pas d'avantage li  sa position dominante sur le march). Un contrle du strict respect de la rgle (entre autres par dnonciation des concurrents) est en place et a conduit France Tlcom  tre condamne  plusieurs reprises  de lourdes amendes pour entrave  la libre concurrence.


Je ne sais pas quelles sont les modalits, et je n'ai pas trouv de texte clair  ce sujet. En outre, je ne sais si ces rgles s'appliquent encore...

----------


## Carhiboux

@Jon Shannow : Ce passage est clairant sur les obligations de France Telecom vis  vis de ses concurrents, mais il n'apporte pas vraiment d'eau au moulin de l'argument qui veut que France Telecom n'est pas libre de fixer ses prix. 

Je doute que l'Etat francais impose  une entreprise de droit prive de vendre une interconnexion, de la bande passante, de l'itinerance ou que sais-je encore,  perte. 

Certes, le gras doit tre maigre, mais il y en a forcment. 

Donc,  partir de l, si Orange est aussi cher voir plus cher que ses concurrents, j'aurais tendance  penser que cela vient du cout du travail, des marges, et des ressources  Orange plus que d'obligations lgales contraignant uniquement Orange

----------


## -gma-

> De plus, l'utilisation du pouvoir excutif et lgislatif n'est pas destin  permettre  des socits  faire plus d'argent.


Moui mais si le proprio d'un oprateur en place est un copain d'un ministre ou d'un chef d'tat (ou un ministre devenu chef d'tat) on a le droit de douter, non ?

Pour rpondre  la question initiale, je suis trs satisfait du service et encore plus de ce qu'il me cote (0 !)

----------


## Uther

> Auriez vous des sources  nous soumettre concernant ces points? 
> 
> Je ne savais pas que Orange tait soumis  des rgles particulires vis  vis de ses concurrents.


Je l'avais lu  divers endroits, mais je ne saurais donner de source officielle. 
Apparemment mme en ce qui concerne l'internet fixe, les prix d'Orange ne sont plus rguls depuis un bon moment dj : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/tarifs-...cep-n2086.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

Donc,  priori, Orange n'a plus d'excuses pour pratiquer ses tarifs exorbitants !

----------


## stardeath

plus d'excuses? bah si il y a toujours globalement autant de client chez orange, c'est que les clients doivent s'y retrouver quand mme.

soit le client paie plus cher sans le savoir, on ne pas faire grand chose, soit le client sait qu'il paie plus cher, et il y a quelque chose chez orange qui fait qu'il s'y retrouve ... pour tre pass chez presque tous les oprateurs actuels, je dirai que le sav n'est pas le point fort de certains concurrents.

----------


## mala92

> plus d'excuses? bah si il y a toujours globalement autant de client chez orange, c'est que les clients doivent s'y retrouver quand mme.
> soit le client paie plus cher sans le savoir, on ne pas faire grand chose, soit le client sait qu'il paie plus cher, et il y a quelque chose chez orange qui fait qu'il s'y retrouve ... pour tre pass chez presque tous les oprateurs actuels, je dirai que le sav n'est pas le point fort de certains concurrents.


 ::ccool:: 
- Un tlphone  crdit et le remplacement de celui-ci (ou prt) en cas de panne.
- l'accs aux boutiques (et leur SAV)
Tout a se paie.

Pour ceux qui n'en veulent plus, il y a les "sous marques" oprateurs.
Il faudrait avoir une tude sur les migrants au sein d'un mme oprateur :
- SFR -> RED
- Orange -> Sosh
- Bouygues -> B&You

----------


## Tryph

> pour tre pass chez presque tous les oprateurs actuels, je dirai que le sav n'est pas le point fort de certains concurrents.


je suis chez Orange pour internet et je dirais pas que c'est le top au niveau du SAV...
comme pour SFR (mon ancien oprateur mobile), quand on appelle on commence par attendre un certain temps et on tombe finalement sur quelqu'un qui parle franais couramment mais avec un accent trs prononc. probablement  l'tranger donc...
le SAV free, je sais pas ce qu'il donne, je ne l'ai jamais appel. et je n'ai jamais eu  faire  Bouygues.

concernant les raisons qui font que Orange garde ses clients, tu as oubli quelques hypothses:
1 - les clients sont encore engags (ou ils ont t rengags d'office aprs avoir bnfici d'une gnreuse rduction ou offre spciale aux conditions pas toujours trs claires)
2 - ils pensent  changer mais ont la flemme de le faire ou sont un peu "j'm'en-foutistes" et remettent toujours le changement  plus tard (c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis encore chez Orange pour internet, bien que a fait bien longtemps que j'envisage de passer chez Free)


EDIT:
petite anecdote pour illustrer le point 1 ci dessus:
fin 2011, un gentil conseill SFR, "soucieux de m'offrir des avantages pour rcompenser ma fidlit vieille de plus de 10 ans" me propose de m'offrir 30 minutes de communication par mois en plus et gratuitement, "c'est cadeau". je commence par lui dire que a m'intresse pas puisque je ne dpense que rarement l'intgralit de mon forfait. il insiste donc en me disant qu'un imprvu peut arriver et que je peux avoir besoin de 30 minutes en plus un jour et qu'en plus "c'est cadeau" alors faut pas refuser.
bref, au bout d'un moment, je fini par accepter pour qu'il me lche la grappe. il m'indique donc qu'il m'envoie un email auquel je dois rpondre pour confirmer le truc et il veut que je le fasse tout de suite pendant qu'on est au tel (genre a peut pas attendre 5 minutes). j'attends donc le mail en question, je remarque un astrisque dont je m'empresse d'aller vrifier le contenu et l... surprise !!! l'offre en question est conditionne  un rengagement de 24 mois que j'accepte forcment en mme temps que l'offre...
pour finir j'ai gentiment envoy chier le conseill et son offre en lui faisant comprendre que fallait pas trop me prendre pour un con quand mme.

bon c'tait SFR et pas Orange mais je doute pas, en tant que partenaires qui ont su s'entendre pendant des annes sur les tarifs, qu'ils emploient les mme mthodes.
- l'offre de fidlite en forme de cheval de Troye pour introduire le rengagement en douce, l'air de rien.
- le fait que le conseiller te mets la pression au tel pour que tu renvoies vite la confirmation par mail sans prendre le temps de bien lire les conditions.

je doute pas non plus que des gens peut tre moins attentifs ou plus crdules que moi se soient fait rengager pour 24 mois sans s'en rendre compte et cela juste quelques mois avant l'arrive de Free sur le march...

rien que pour ce genre de mthodes, je me suis senti oblig de passer chez Free... une sorte de revanche en fait.

----------


## Carhiboux

> - Un tlphone  crdit et le remplacement de celui-ci (ou prt) en cas de panne.
> - l'accs aux boutiques (et leur SAV)
> Tout a se paie.


Pour le premier point. C'est vrai chez la plupart des concurrents. C'est vrai chez Bouygues en tout cas. Mais a se paye en effet. 

L'accs aux boutiques et au SAV est une blague monumentale. Les boutiques sont des "POINTS DE VENTE". En gros, ils ont des livebox prtes  tre distribues, mais ne font pas de SAV.

Et je l'ai vrifi en personne il y a quelques annes lorsque la livebox de mes parents ne marchait plus. J'ai tout emball, je suis all  la boutique, et l, je me suis gentiment, mais fermement, fait rembarr. Non, non, non, ils ne pouvaient pas tester ma livebox, non ils ne pouvaient pas la remplacer, non ils ne pouvaient pas appeler l'assistance avec moi, bref, la seule chose  faire tait de rentrer  la maison avec ma livebox en carafe sous le bras et dappeler le SAV Orange de chez mes parents. 

Le seul avantage, c'est que lorsqu'il faut changer la livebox, c'est sur, on peut aller au magasin avec le bon d'change, qui mets du temps  arriver par la poste, aprs avoir difficilement convaincu le tlconseiller (je n'ose pas parler de technicien tant il est vident qu'ils n'ont aucune comptence technique EDIT: ceci dit, l'honntet m'oblige  dire que ce n'est pas l apanage exclusif d'Orange, j'ai pu constater la mme chose chez Free).

Et impossible d'obtenir le moindre geste commercial pour les deux mois sans internet. Alors que toujours par exprience personnelle, c'est tout  fait faisable chez Free et Numricable, certes, ils ne le proposent pas d'eux mme, mais ils ont des procdures qui marchent  ce sujet.


Donc, Orange surfe encore sur l'ide (fausse  mon sens) qu'tant l'oprateur historique, ils sont plus fiable que leurs concurrents,et qu'en cas de soucis les gens s'imaginent ( tort donc) qu'ils trouveront de l'aide en magasin.

----------


## mala92

> *L'accs aux boutique*s et au SAV *est une blague monumentale*. Les boutiques sont des "POINTS DE VENTE". En gros, ils ont des livebox prtes  tre distribues, mais ne font pas de SAV.


tout  fait d'accord, c'est pour a que j'ai fait pass ma soeur de SFR  RED.

un point relev par Tryph, elle m'a pas voulu aller chez ZF, parce qu'elle a peur de la qualit de rseau (elle vit  la campagne et il n'y a que SFR qui passe). Pourtant je lui ai dit que ZF est sur SFR donc elle captera tout pareil.

----------


## eluus

Pour les tarifs, du fait de son statut d'oprateur historique et de son quasi monopole, ils ne peuvent pas aller en dessous d'un certain tarif car la concurrence ne pourrait suivre (cf la plainte d'SFR  propos des abonnements de maisons secondaires, SFR ne pouvant s'aligner sur les prix sachant que cela ne cote rien  Orange mais pour SFR cela  un cot important d'ouvrir une ligne pour un mois seulement). C'est le cas avec toutes les socits en situation de monopole, voila tout.

----------


## mala92

> Pour les tarifs, du fait de son statut d'oprateur historique et de son quasi monopole, ils ne peuvent pas aller en dessous d'un certain tarif car la concurrence ne pourrait suivre (cf la plainte d'SFR  propos des abonnements de maisons secondaires, SFR ne pouvant s'aligner sur les prix sachant que cela ne cote rien  Orange mais pour SFR cela  un cot important d'ouvrir une ligne pour un mois seulement). C'est le cas avec toutes les socits en situation de monopole, voila tout.


Comme dj dit, on ne peut pas comparer le fixe et le mobile.
On pourra le faire quand la France sera compltement fibre.  ::ptdr::

----------


## gangsoleil

Il ne faut pas oublier que les 3 operateurs Orange, Bouygues et SFR se sont entendus sur les prix (le jugement a ete rendu, on peut le dire officiellement maintenant).

Le patron de Bouygues Telecom a lui meme dit que l'envoi des SMS ne leur coutait quasiment rien, mais que tant que les gens etaient pret a payer 10 centimes le SMS, c'est que le prix etait bon, et que donc non, il n'y avait pas de raison de baisser le tarif.


S'ils baissent immediatement leur forfait de 30%, par exemple suite a l'arrivee d'un nouveau concurrent, les gens vont se rendre compte qu'on les a pris pour des cons pendant des annees, a leur faire payer un service trop cher. Et ils risquent d'aller chez un concurrent, juste a cause de ca.

----------


## deuz59

La grande dception avec Free, a reste leur forfait  2 euros avec lequel il n'est pas permis d'appeler/envoyer des SMS depuis l'tranger (clairement pas annonc ds le dbut, tentative de rectification de comm' depuis mais a reste ambig genre "2 euros pour la France mtropolitaine, non dispo depuis l'tranger" mais indiqu "voir grille tarifaire" ce qui annonce qd mme qu'on doit tre capable de le faire, mme si c'est du hors forfait prohibitif, sauf que c'est tout simplement impossible!!).

On n'est peut tre plus des pigeons mais on nous prive de la libert de communiquer depuis l'tranger, ce qui est un comble quand on s'appelle FREE !!!!

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> La grande dception avec Free, a reste leur forfait  2 euros avec lequel il n'est pas permis d'appeler/envoyer des SMS depuis l'tranger (clairement pas annonc ds le dbut, tentative de rectification de comm' depuis mais a reste ambig genre "2 euros pour la France mtropolitaine, non dispo depuis l'tranger" mais indiqu "voir grille tarifaire" ce qui annonce qd mme qu'on doit tre capable de le faire, mme si c'est du hors forfait prohibitif, sauf que c'est tout simplement impossible!!).
> 
> On n'est peut tre plus des pigeons mais on nous prive de la libert de communiquer depuis l'tranger, ce qui est un comble quand on s'appelle FREE !!!!


Alors si sur les faits tu as raison (pas de Roaming  l'tranger sur le forfait 2 ), il faut savoir que le roaming  l'tranger quelque soit l'oprateur cela cote extrmement cher  l'utilisateur pour chaque appel mis et reu, donc si on souhaite du roaming, on a les moyens de s'offrir un forfait  un prix suprieur  2  (voire 0  pour les abonns Free ADSL) qui offre ladite fonctionnalit de roaming.

Il est vrai que Free n'a jamais communiqu clairement sur le fait que le roaming  l'tranger n'est pas possible sur ce forfait l, mais vu le tarif plancher jamais vu dans le mobile pour une fonctionnalit utilise ponctuellement par 0,5% de la population franaise, ce n'est pas l-dessus qu'il serait honnte de les pourfendre.

----------


## Pelote2012

quand je me rappelle la vaque d'indignation quand  ses dbut, il y a eu des pannes rseaux ... que beaucoup crachait leur dception ...
Perso, je suis rester confiant et je paie 2 depuis 6 mois (2 forfaits de 15  2  = 156 dconomie) pour un service adapt  ma consommation.
Maintenant, dans le choix d'un oprateur, il n'y a pas que le prix, il y a le service rendu. et Perso pour 2 je ne m'attend pas  avoir le tapis rouge (je m'en fou j'ai pu me l'achet avec les conomies sur www.... lol)

----------


## mala92

> quand je me rappelle la vaque d'indignation quand  ses dbut, il y a eu des pannes rseaux ... que beaucoup crachait leur dception ...
> Perso, je suis rester confiant et je paie 2 depuis 6 mois (2 forfaits de 15  2  = 156 dconomie) pour un service adapt  ma consommation.
> Maintenant, dans le choix d'un oprateur, il n'y a pas que le prix, il y a le service rendu. et Perso pour 2 je ne m'attend pas  avoir le tapis rouge (je m'en fou j'ai pu me l'achet avec les conomies sur www.... lol)


 ::ccool:: 
Contrairement  deuz59, tu es le parfait client Free :

Je l'ai vu quasi depuis le dbut avec Free :
- France => Etranger : c'est bien
- Etranger => France : ils sont plus cher que la concurrence

----------


## deuz59

Justement si !!

Souvenez vous de la fameuse "Mm du Cantal" < 0.5% de la population mais cheval de bataille pour le lancement de Free Mobile !!!

Le problme n'est pas le cot comme je l'expliquais mais la libert de toujours tre joignable lorsqu'on est  l'tranger....et je vu les frontires franaises, je pense que les frontaliers concernent bien plus que 0.5% de la population.

Et si parce qu'on a les moyens d'utiliser un service couteux ponctuellement alors la logique voudrait qu'on s'abonne constamment  ce service, on retombe dans la logique du pigeon !!!!

Donc OUI lorsqu'une socit comme FREE agit  l'encontre de ses engagements, avec des pratiques finalement semblables  celles qu'elle dnonce, il est honnte de la pourfendre l-dessus !!!

----------


## deuz59

> - Etranger => France : ils sont plus cher que la concurrence


Je me rpte : le problme n'est pas le prix, mais l'impossibilit d'effectuer ou de recevoir des appels/SMS  l'tranger

----------


## mala92

> Je me rpte : le problme n'est pas le prix, mais l'impossibilit d'effectuer ou de recevoir des appels/SMS  l'tranger


 ::oops::  mal lu, alors.
[humour] si tu es dans le ch'Nord, a t'vite de chopper une antenne belge et de raquer pour rien  ::pastaper::

----------


## deuz59

No problem  ::ccool::

----------


## Scriuiw

> Le problme n'est pas le cot comme je l'expliquais mais la libert de toujours tre joignable lorsqu'on est  l'tranger....et je vu les frontires franaises, je pense que les frontaliers concernent bien plus que 0.5% de la population.


Contrairement  bien des concurrents il n'y a pas d'engagement chez FREE donc si tu vas  l'tranger qu'est-ce qui t'empche de passer du forfait 2/0  celui  20/16 ?

Et franchement tu ne penses pas que tu en demandes trop ?
Le forfait ne cote quasiment rien mais ne permet pas d'appeler de l'tranger ! Si tu voyages souvent, adaptes ton forfait en ne prenant pas le minimaliste. 
 ::ccool:: 

Il y a un an il existait le mme type de forfait chez les MVNO pour 10  15 de plus... et si tu voulais tlphoner de l'tranger il te fallait un forfait au minimum  30 quand aujourd'hui tu peux en avoir un  20 tout illimit

----------


## mala92

Si tu pars en vacances ( l'tranger, max 1 fois par an), tu ne vas pas t'amuser  changer de forfait juste pour tre joignable !

Dans tous les cas, tu raques si on t'appelle, donc pourquoi ne pas avoir l'itinrance, mme avec le forfait de base.

Il ne faut pas oublier que ceux qui ont un forfait  2euro sont des personnes qui ont un tlphone principalement pour tre joignable, et pas pour appeler.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Dans tous les cas, tu raques si on t'appelle, donc pourquoi ne pas avoir l'itinrance, mme avec le forfait de base.


L'explication est  mon avis simple  fournir. Le forfait est si peu cher (mme parfois gratuit) que rien ne rassure l'oprateur que l'utilisateur de ce forfait sera capable de payer les communications roaming. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a un dlai parfois important avant que l'oprateur tranger prsente la facture  l'oprateur franais. Il suffit de se renseigner un peu pour voir des choses du genre de l'allemand qui en roaming tlcharge une vido, et rentr chez lui, il reoit une facture de tlphone de 46 000 .




> Il ne faut pas oublier que ceux qui ont un forfait  2euro sont des personnes qui ont un tlphone principalement pour tre joignable, et pas pour appeler.


Un forfait d'une heure par mois et soixante SMS, avec des dpassements trs avantageux (rendant 2h ou 3h d'appel par mois tout  fait possible), j'appelle a un forfait pour appeler. Si tu veux seulement tre joignable, tu prends une formule  compte prpay.

----------


## deuz59

> Si tu pars en vacances ( l'tranger, max 1 fois par an), tu ne vas pas t'amuser  changer de forfait juste pour tre joignable !
> 
> Dans tous les cas, tu raques si on t'appelle, donc pourquoi ne pas avoir l'itinrance, mme avec le forfait de base.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que ceux qui ont un forfait  2euro sont des personnes qui ont un tlphone principalement pour tre joignable, et pas pour appeler.


Tout  fait, l'tranger ne signifie pas pour les frontaliers de partir 1 fois par an  l'autre bout du monde...tu peux tre amen  passer la frontire de qques km lors d'une sortie le week end....

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Tout  fait, l'tranger ne signifie pas pour les frontaliers de partir 1 fois par an  l'autre bout du monde...tu peux tre amen  passer la frontire de qques km lors d'une sortie le week end....


Si le cas des frontaliers est rel, il est trs loin d'tre le cas de la majorit des Franais. Et dans ce cas, on prend une offre adapte, c'est tout.

C'est quand mme impressionnant que les gens, quand on leur donne le beurre, veulent aussi l'argent du beurre et l'arrire-train de la crmire.

----------


## deuz59

> L'explication est  mon avis simple  fournir. Le forfait est si peu cher (mme parfois gratuit) que rien ne rassure l'oprateur que l'utilisateur de ce forfait sera capable de payer les communications roaming. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a un dlai parfois important avant que l'oprateur tranger prsente la facture  l'oprateur franais. Il suffit de se renseigner un peu pour voir des choses du genre de l'allemand qui en roaming tlcharge une vido, et rentr chez lui, il reoit une facture de tlphone de 46 000 .


On ne parle pas de tlchargement mais bien d'appels/SMS, brefs la base d'un forfait tlphonique.
Rien n'empche FREE de brider pour limiter ces risques, mais la politique du "on permet rien" c'est liberticide, quand on s'appelle FREE c'est un comble !

De plus, un concurrent de FREE propose le mme forfait sans ses restrictions  l'international, je me tte franchement  y aller, en tout cas j'attendrai pas trs longtemps si FREE persiste dans ce sens

----------


## deuz59

> Si le cas des frontaliers est rel, il est trs loin d'tre le cas de la majorit des Franais. Et dans ce cas, on prend une offre adapte, c'est tout.
> 
> C'est quand mme impressionnant que les gens, quand on leur donne le beurre, veulent aussi l'argent du beurre et l'arrire-train de la crmire.


Sauf que FREE n'avait jamais parl de ces restrictions, et malgr leurs rectifications rcentes, leurs CGV restent floues, c'est plus clair sur le fait que ce n'est pas inclus dans le forfait mais rien n'indique que c'est compltement impossible.
Que FREE soit plus clair ou propose une solution pour les frontaliers, et l en effet on verra pour rester ou partir  la concurrence !!!

Faut arrter d'idolatrer aveuglement tel un gourou celui dont la dmarche semble  priori salvatrice, il peut galement se tromper sur certain point, autant les dnoncer pour qu'il s'amliore  :;):

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Rien n'empche FREE de brider pour limiter ces risques


Ben justement non, vu que cela se passe sur un rseau tranger, c'est bien l tout le problme. Le seul bridage efficace consiste justement  ne pas permettre le roaming, comme a risque zro.




> mais la politique du "on permet rien" c'est liberticide, quand on s'appelle FREE c'est un comble !


Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre. Free propose un forfait presque gratuit ou mme gratuit, mais il ne prsente pas toutes les options du gros forfait, et c'est un acte liberticide ?

Je pense que ceux qui ont t emprisonns pendant vingt ans pour avoir critiqu un parti politique apprcieront le fait que leur situation est compare  une option de tlphonie non prsente sur le forfait le moins cher d'un oprateur de tlphonie mobile.




> De plus, un concurrent de FREE propose le mme forfait sans ses restrictions  l'international, je me tte franchement  y aller, en tout cas j'attendrai pas trs longtemps si FREE persiste dans ce sens


On prend l'offre adapte  ses besoins. Cela n'a pas de sens de prendre ou rester sur une offre qui ne comporte pas une option qui t'es ncessaire. Si tu as un forfait 2 euros, tu peux migrer vers le 20 euros  tout moment en deux clics. Si c'est trop cher pour toi et que des concurrents proposent l'option dsire dans une offre moins chre, ben tu changes d'oprateur. Free ne te tient pas en otage  ce que je sache, contrairement  la majorit des offres de forfait avant l'apparition de Free.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Sauf que FREE n'avait jamais parl de ces restrictions, et malgr leurs rectifications rcentes, leurs CGV restent floues, c'est plus clair sur le fait que ce n'est pas inclus dans le forfait mais rien n'indique que c'est compltement impossible.


Je sais trs bien et j'ai dj dit avant que je trouvais a fort regrettable. La communication avec Free n'a jamais t son point fort, et malheureusement a continue.




> Faut arrter d'idolatrer aveuglement tel un gourou celui dont la dmarche semble  priori salvatrice, il peut galement se tromper sur certain point, autant les dnoncer pour qu'il s'amliore


A ce que je sache, personne n'idoltre Free dans cette discussion. Je ne suis certes pas un Free fanboy, ayant Orange comme oprateur ADSL pour d'excellentes raisons, et ayant plusieurs reproches et regrets  faire  Free Mobile, mais nanmoins restant chez Free Mobile pour aussi d'excellentes raisons.

En revanche, quand on voit les critiques virulentes de personnes se plaignant de l'absence d'une option dans un forfait minimum (dont le prix est du jamais vu dans le monde de la tlphonie mobile), mais prsente dans le forfait normal qui n'hsitent pas  employer des mots comme "liberticide", il me parat normal de remettre les pendules  l'heure.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

De toute faon si on devait faire un point sur Free Mobile  l'heure d'aujourd'hui, je dirais ceci :

*Forfait 2  (ou 0 )*
Avantages
- Prix imbattable, les sous-marques Sosh, Red et B&You ne proposent rien d'quivalent
- 1h d'appel et 60 sms inclus
- La minute de dpassement est trs avantageuse, ainsi 2h consomm (1h de dpassement) donne 5 , ce qui reste moins cher que Sosh, Red et B&You

Inconvnients
- Pas de roaming  l'tranger
- Pas de connexion au F-Contact SFR et Bouygues
- Pas d'option forfait bloqu
- Si on veut des MMS ou de la Data, le forfait passe  4  par mois
- Batterie davantage sollicite  cause du roaming sur rseau Orange

*Forfait 20  (ou 16 )*
Avantages
- Appels nationaux, internationaux fixes, SMS, MMS, Data illimits
- Roaming
- Option forfait bloqu

Inconvnients
- Pas de connexion au F-Contact SFR et Bouygues
- Batterie davantage sollicite  cause du roaming sur rseau Orange
- Il y a quivalent ou presque chez les sous-marques Sosh, RED et B&You, depuis qu'ils se sont aligns sur les tarifs de Free

----------


## deuz59

Merci pour ce rcapitulatif  :;): 

Et pour laisser les pendules  l'heure, c'est pas parce que tu paies pas cher que tu dois te taire si le service n'est pas  la hauteur !!!

Quand j'ai eu cette mauvaise surprise d'tre injoignable et de ne pouvoir joindre personne  qques kms de la frontire, je ne me suis pas plains.
J'tais juste surpris de ne pas pouvoir le faire par dfaut, mme si cela m'engendrerait des cots supplmentaires car en effet avec un prix aussi bas, faut s'attendre  payer des supplments pour davantage de service.

Le hic, c'est qu'en rentrant en France, aucun moyen d'activer une option internationale, mme en payant un supplment. 

Au final, on se retrouve "embrigad"  notre insu, quand on a fait le choix d'un oprateur qui se positionne justement comme un "rvolutionnaire de la tlphonie mobile" se positionnant essentiellement comme tant au service des consommateurs qui se sont fait jusque l avoir, on se retrouve dup et l y'a de quoi se plaindre !!!


Maintenant je te rassure, quand je dis qu'il est normal de se plaindre, je dis aussi que a ne sert  rien de le faire ad vitam et  dfaut de faire ragir FREE, j'espre que cela aura au moins permis d'viter  d'autre de se faire duper par un marketing bien trop flou !!!!

Je ne voulais pas faire de pub mais comme tu indiques que personne ne propose de forfait quivalent, sache que mon choix alternatif irait vers prixtel

----------


## mala92

Chuck, joli rsum. (mme si on ne va pas en profiter vu que 1000 ans de tnbres vont s'abattre sur nous  ::mouarf:: )



> *Forfait 2  (ou 0 )*....
> Inconvnients
> - Si on veut des MMS ou de la Data, le forfait passe  5  par mois
> ...


Est-ce un inconvnient ? Pour de l'occasionnel, a reste moins cher que la concurrence.
je ne sais pas o tu a vu 5
dans la brochure :
Data (Internet et MMS) : 1,99/mois pour un crdit de 20Mo. Au-del du crdit de 20 Mo : 0,06/Mo

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Et pour laisser les pendules  l'heure, c'est pas parce que tu paies pas cher que tu dois te taire si le service n'est pas  la hauteur !!!


Certes non. Mme pas cher, un service reste un service.

Par contre je voulais juste dire de relativiser. Le prix est tellement bas que personnellement je trouve logique que le roaming  l'tranger ne soit pas inclus, connaissant les conditions de facturation en roaming. Cela n'excuse pas en revanche Free pour l'absence de communication claire sur ce point qui est important pour certaines personnes et qui peut rserver une mauvaise surprise si on ne le sait pas quand on en a besoin.




> Au final, on se retrouve "embrigad"  notre insu, quand on a fait le choix d'un oprateur qui se positionne justement comme un "rvolutionnaire de la tlphonie mobile" se positionnant essentiellement comme tant au service des consommateurs qui se sont fait jusque l avoir, on se retrouve dup et l y'a de quoi se plaindre !!!


Pas tout  fait dup, dans le sens que l'option est bien disponible mais sur le forfait  20  seulement, et que tu peux migrer vers ce forfait sans frais et sans avoir  t'engager. Mais videmment c'est un forfait plus coteux, sans le moindre doute.

Maintenant il est vident que l'idal sera qu'ils proposent cette option  l'avenir pour le forfait  2 . Malheureusement Free communique pas souvent et mal, donc si l'option est prvue, on ne le saura pas sauf au moment o elle sera disponible.  ::cry:: 




> Je ne voulais pas faire de pub mais comme tu indiques que personne ne propose de forfait quivalent, sache que mon choix alternatif irait vers prixtel


J'ai prcis que je parlais des sous-marques des oprateurs (Sosh, Red et B&You). Vu le nombre de MVNOs, je n'ai pas eu le temps (ni l'intrt je t'avoue) de m'intresser  leurs offres, bien que je sois un ex abonn d'un MVNO pass au forfait Free  20 .




> Est-ce un inconvnient ? Pour de l'occasionnel, a reste moins cher que la concurrence.
> je ne sais pas o tu a vu 5
> dans la brochure :
> Data (Internet et MMS) : 1,99/mois pour un crdit de 20Mo. Au-del du crdit de 20 Mo : 0,06/Mo


J'tais persuad que le cot de l'option tait de 3 . J'ai modifi mon message et je vais procder tout de suite  une auto-flagellation de moi-mme par moi-mme pour me punir de diffuser de fausses informations.

Inconvnient dans le sens que tu ne payes pas au MMS envoy, mais que le prix du forfait double d'un coup si tu ne veux envoyer ne serai-ce qu'un MMS, ce qu'il est donc important de savoir avant de souscrire  ce forfait.

----------


## mala92

> Inconvnient dans le sens que tu ne payes pas au MMS envoy, mais que le prix du forfait double d'un coup si tu ne veux envoyer ne serai-ce qu'un MMS, ce qu'il est donc important de savoir avant de souscrire  ce forfait.


Oui c'est vrai.
Tu utilises le mot "envoy" mais je crains que c'est le cas avec le mot "reu" :
pour recevoir un MMS il faut avoir l'option data, ou j'ai mal compris.

----------


## befalimpertinent

De mmoire, dans sa dsormais clbre prsentation de janvier X.Niel avait pourtant voqu ce problmes des frontaliers qui se retrouve avec des grosses factures parce qu'ils ont appel 100 m trop loin. O j'ai rv ?

----------


## Uther

Oui, mais :
 - il parlait du forfait  19,99
 - il fait bien faire attention a son discours, car a concernait uniquement les appel vers mobile -> fixe

----------


## fregolo52

Bonjour,

On dirait que ce sujet revient sur le devant de la scne.

Aprs les rumeurs de fusion Free/SFR, voil que Mr le Ministre du Redressement Productif annonce que le 4e oprateur est une trs mauvaise opration conomique.

Ce ministre est-il un Nicolas Sarkozy cach ? C'est  dire : "ds qu'on ne parle plus de moi, je sors une phrase choc histoire de me remettre sur le devant de la scne."

Pour rsumer, il reproche  Free le made in China de ses quipements (Huawei?), alors que les autres c'est Alcatel et Siemens ((je le sais pour Orange et SFR, je ne sais pas o se fournit Bouygues). Pour lui, les destructions d'emploi que Alcatel sont, en partie, lies  Free et sa politique low cost.

Donc, Free Mobile c'est bien pour le consommateur (si on ne cherche pas une grande qualit de services), mais mauvais pour l'conomie.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> le Ministre du Redressement Productif annonce que le 4e oprateur est une trs mauvaise opration conomique.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pour rsumer, il reproche  Free le made in China de ses quipements (Huawei?), alors que les autres c'est Alcatel et Siemens ((je le sais pour Orange et SFR, je ne sais pas o se fournit Bouygues). Pour lui, les destructions d'emploi que Alcatel sont, en partie, lies  Free et sa politique low cost.
> 
> Donc, Free Mobile c'est bien pour le consommateur (si on ne cherche pas une grande qualit de services), mais mauvais pour l'conomie.


C'est une blague ? 

Si je comprends bien la position du ministre, il vaut mieux se faire enfiler par un operateur qui achete (en partie) du materiel europeen, plutot que d'avoir des communications a juste prix, par un operateur qui tire le marche vers le haut (*), mais qui achete des equipements chinois qui equipent la plupart des equipementiers mondiaux ?

(*) Si la France a rattrape le retard qu'elle avait sur la penetration d'internet a la fin des annees 90, c'est grace a Free.
Si les consommateurs ont acces a des box, c'est grace a Free.
Si les offres triple ou quadruple-play existent, c'est grace a Free
Si les prix des telecommunications mobiles ont drastiquement baisses, c'est grace a Free.

Et a cote de ca, Orange et SFR profitent des financements du gouvernement pour subvenir a leurs finances, et continuer de faire payer le prix cher au client pour un service de qualite egale aux autres.

Non, franchement, cette phrase du ministre, il faut la lui faire manger -- mais je ne suis pas certain qu'il en apprecie le gout.

----------


## ManusDei

Ah bon ? Quelques recherches sur internet montrent 1 ou 2 forums ddis  l'assistance pour Orange et SFR (dont l'officiel), qui sont pas trs actifs. La mme recherche pour Free montre plus de rsultats. Surprenant si la qualit de service est la mme.

Et c'est les seuls dont la hotline soit payante
http://www.free.fr/assistance/2218-a...e-hotline.html
(ce qui incite  se dmerder tout seul, d'o la multiplication des rponses sur internet, j'imagine)

Alors oui si la France a rattrap son retard sur internet c'est grce  Free, mais Free n'est pas franchement la panace et le bonheur pour tous les peuples.

----------


## pinocchio

> Et c'est les seuls dont la hotline soit payante
> http://www.free.fr/assistance/2218-a...e-hotline.html
> (ce qui incite  se dmerder tout seul, d'o la multiplication des rponses sur internet, j'imagine)


euh ...

on parle de free mobile
inclus dans le forfait

bouygues communication dcompte du forfait

pour orange, je ne suis pas sr que ce numro soit pour mbile, peut-tre ADSL
orange0.34/mn


SFR prix d'un appel normal soit dcompt du forfait


bien sr, je ne fais pas rfrence aux sous-marques SOSH, RED et B&You qui se disent quivalente mais sans hotline humaine !!!

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ah bon ? Quelques recherches sur internet montrent 1 ou 2 forums ddis  l'assistance pour Orange et SFR (dont l'officiel), qui sont pas trs actifs. La mme recherche pour Free montre plus de rsultats. Surprenant si la qualit de service est la mme.


La cible n'est pas la meme : la cible de free est clairement un utilisateur jeune, adepte des nouvelles technologies, qui va utiliser les forums ou tout autre moyen de communication "moderne"

La cible d'Orange ou SFR, ce sont plus les menageres de moins de 50 ans, qui ne se sert pas des forums, mais de la hotline.




> Free n'est pas franchement la panace et le bonheur pour tous les peuples.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'etait la panacee, je dis que je connais autant de gens qui ont eu des problemes avec eux qu'avec les autres, que les problemes ne sont pas resolus plus vite ni plus lentement, ...
Bref, c'est pareil, mais moins cher.

----------


## fregolo52

> C'est une blague ?


Malheureusement non, j'ai entendu a ce matin  la radio.
J'en ai eu confirmation avec une petite recherche sur Google Actu (autre dbat d'actualit)




> Ah bon ? Quelques recherches sur internet montrent 1 ou 2 forums ddis  l'assistance pour Orange et SFR (dont l'officiel), qui sont pas trs actifs. La mme recherche pour Free montre plus de rsultats. Surprenant si la qualit de service est la mme.


Perso, j'ai un tr mauvais souvenir sur support Free (ADSL) vs ticket gamot. Par contre, Free a une communaut importante, c'est a le principal aujourd'hui (pour moi) : l'entre-aide entre utilisateurs. (j'ai beaucoup appris avec le forum de freenews)


[edit]Bon, aprs quelques recherches, je me rend compte que un quipementier de FreeMobile s'appellerait Nokia Siemens Networks  ::ptdr::  (Mr  le Ministre, il faut revoir vos cours de gographie) Ok c'est pas Franais (Alcatel), mais europen
Donc, il fait du Sarko pour montrer qu'il est toujours en vie. (lamentable!)

----------


## pmithrandir

orange utilise d'autres matriel que alcatel, en particulier dans les curs rseaux.

Pour avoir discuter avec des responsable proche de ces centres... orange s'en dbarrasse parce que alcatel fait de la merde, et que si l'tat ne forait pas orange a acheter la bas, ca fait longtemps qu'ils seraient parti.

par ailleur, de l'intrieur, on voit trs clairement que l'historique et les employs ne parlent pas en faveur d'orange. C'est la faiblesse d'une grosse entreprise ancienne qui recycle ses salaris, contre une socit plus petite qui n'a pas cette ide de l'employ  vie dans la boite.

L'avantage pour free, c'est la venue de beaucoup de monde de partout, donc de connaissance. 

Un exemple, qui ne plairait pas a Montebourg.
Motorolla il y a quelques anne avait voulu faire un OS mobile. Classiquement, ils ont mis 1600 employs dessus.

On connait tous l'OS incroyable qui en est sorti(ou pas)... quelques mois plus tard, Apple sortait IOS fait avec quelques dizaines d'employs. bilan 1600 employs sur le carreau(en chine, donc pas grave...)

On a exactement le mme soucis ici, quelque chose de pas spcialement ractif, plein de process, contre quelque chose qui se concentre sur l'essentiel, qui joue le requin en profitant, parfois avec mauvaise fois, de la loi.

Forcement, y en a un que Montebourg prfrera, mais c'est assez bte de sa part. Au contraire, la concurrence a peut tre fait mal a orange sur le court terme, mais la transformation qui en dcoule est plus que positive je pense.(optimisation des process, suppression voulue de doublon, internalisation des dveloppements, mise en place(ou publicit faite) de plus de bonne pratique, ou en parallle de process "rapide" pour els petits projets, etc...)

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est une blague ? 
> 
> Si je comprends bien la position du ministre, il vaut mieux se faire enfiler par un operateur qui achete (en partie) du materiel europeen, plutot que d'avoir des communications a juste prix, par un operateur qui tire le marche vers le haut (*), mais qui achete des equipements chinois qui equipent la plupart des equipementiers mondiaux ?.


Ca a t longtemps une constante dans le fonctionnement  de ce pays.

Bull, Renault, et j'en passe : le principe de protection de la mdiocrit (si elle est locale).

Et quand a pte, ce qui arrive forcment au bout d'un moment, a fait mal.

Montebourg reprend les recettes appliques ds la fin des annes 70 et aggraves par la suite; ces fameuse recettes qui ont eu essentiellement pour rsultat de dtruire la fameuse "comptitivit" sur laquelle on fait des gorges chaudes en ce moment.

----------


## Uther

> Pour rsumer, il reproche  Free le made in China de ses quipements (Huawei?), alors que les autres c'est Alcatel et Siemens ((je le sais pour Orange et SFR, je ne sais pas o se fournit Bouygues). Pour lui, les destructions d'emploi que Alcatel sont, en partie, lies  Free et sa politique low cost.


Ce qui est faux car la trs grande majorit des quipements de Free est Europen, du Nokia principalement.
Alcatel est reconnu pour tre cher et peu fiable, c'est a leur principal problme pas Free.

----------


## Lyche

> Ce qui est faux car la trs grande majorit des quipements de Free est Europen, du Nokia principalement.
> Alcatel est reconnu pour tre cher et peu fiable, c'est a leur principal problme pas Free.


Ca reste plus facile  dire pour un ministre que le soucis viens d'une boite que d'admtre qu'il y a un soucis en France..

----------


## ManusDei

> La cible n'est pas la meme : la cible de free est clairement un utilisateur jeune, adepte des nouvelles technologies, qui va utiliser les forums ou tout autre moyen de communication "moderne"
> 
> La cible d'Orange ou SFR, ce sont plus les menageres de moins de 50 ans, qui ne se sert pas des forums, mais de la hotline.


La hotline a un cot pour l'oprateur (je vous laisse chercher combien de hotliner les diffrentes entreprises ont, et o, combien a cote et combien de clients a fait pour compenser). De mme que la prsence des magasins (qui  l'origine faisait du dpannage technique, ce qui cotait de l'argent, mais maintenant ne font que de la vente, ce qui en rapporte, hlas).




> Je n'ai pas dit que c'etait la panacee, je dis que je connais autant de gens qui ont eu des problemes avec eux qu'avec les autres, que les problemes ne sont pas resolus plus vite ni plus lentement, ...
> Bref, c'est pareil, mais moins cher.


Ton post prcdent me semblait pourtant particulirement dithyrambique. 
Pour les problmes (faut lire l'article jusqu'au bout) :
http://www.rue89.com/rue89-eco/2012/...-orange-236449

Au passage, Free fait partie du groupe Illiad, qui est ct en bourse. Les "mchants actionnaires qui se gavent" sont tout aussi prsents l-bas.

PS : j'ai l'impression d'tre sur un topic Apple  discuter avec des fanboy.

----------


## Bousk

> j'ai l'impression d'tre sur un topic Apple  discuter avec des fanboy.


Si Apple avait des prix dcents et tait moteur de rduction des prix chez les concurrents, je pense que mme moi j'achterais leurs produits.  ::D:

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> j'ai l'impression d'tre sur un topic Apple  discuter avec des fanboy.


Le problme est que sur les topics Apple ce sont les fanboys qui sont gnralement de mauvaise foi, alors qu'ici tu as affirm une chose compltement fausse en prtendant que "seul Free facture la hotline" et tu insistes malgr qu'on t'ai mis devant l'vidence, donc ici la mauvaise foi n'est pas du ct des "fanboys Free" ici, dsol.  :;): 

Un peu de discernement serait apprci, justement pour viter que les topics tournant autour de Free deviennent du mme niveau que ceux autour d'Apple.

En effet, je ne pense qu'ici personne n'a ni que Free a des problmes, et non des moindres. Pour en donner une petite liste :

- Forfait 2  inutilisable  l'international
- Gros problme de DATA sur certaines zones (notamment Paris) en itinrance Orange
- De manire gnrale Free qui communique trs peu sur les problmes

A la diffrence des fanboys Apple, on ne va pas chercher  trouver une justification qui excuse Free pour chaque dfaut. Nous sommes tous dus de ces problmes, mme si videmment tout le monde n'est pas confront aux dits problmes. J'ai un forfait  20  et je ne suis pas sur Paris, donc je ne suis affect par aucun des problmes ci-dessus, mais je sais qu'ils existent, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.

----------


## Flaburgan

> Si les consommateurs ont acces a des box, c'est grace a Free.


Je sais de source interne  France Tlcom Orange que leur box tait prte un an avant la soit disant premire box internet prsent par Free, mais ils n'ont pas eu le droit de la sortir  cause de l'autorit de rgulation de la concurrence. Et c'est apparemment le cas pour de nombreux services dvelopps en premier chez Orange mais qui ont toujours t verrouills pour viter le monopole.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je sais de source interne  France Tlcom Orange que leur box tait prte un an avant la soit disant premire box internet prsent par Free, mais ils n'ont pas eu le droit de la sortir  cause de l'autorit de rgulation de la concurrence. Et c'est apparemment le cas pour de nombreux services dvelopps en premier chez Orange mais qui ont toujours t verrouills pour viter le monopole.


Sources ? (sur les rgles appliques par l'autorit de rgulation empchant cela, au moins).

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Je sais de source interne  France Tlcom Orange que leur box tait prte un an avant la soit disant premire box internet prsent par Free, mais ils n'ont pas eu le droit de la sortir  cause de l'autorit de rgulation de la concurrence. Et c'est apparemment le cas pour de nombreux services dvelopps en premier chez Orange mais qui ont toujours t verrouills pour viter le monopole.


ben  l'poque c'tait Wanadoo avec la raie manta  ::): 


mais mme aujourd'hui les autres box ne sont pas aussi intressantes que celles de Free avec ses services associs.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ton post prcdent me semblait pourtant particulirement dithyrambique. 
> Pour les problmes (faut lire l'article jusqu'au bout) :
> http://www.rue89.com/rue89-eco/2012/...-orange-236449


Je ne listerai pas les problemes qu'il peut y avoir chez telle ou telle societe. Simplement, je constate que, dans le domaine du net, free a toujours ete le precurseur, et que les autres ne font que suivre. Je ne dis pas, encore une fois, que pour autant tout se passe bien partout et qu'on vit chez les bisounours, simplement qu'ils sont toujours les premiers.




> Je sais de source interne  France Tlcom Orange que leur box tait prte un an avant la soit disant premire box internet prsent par Free, mais ils n'ont pas eu le droit de la sortir  cause de l'autorit de rgulation de la concurrence. Et c'est apparemment le cas pour de nombreux services dvelopps en premier chez Orange mais qui ont toujours t verrouills pour viter le monopole.


L'ART ou ARCEP qui empeche Orange/FT/Wanadoo de faire quelque chose, mais qui autorise quelques mois apres une autre entreprise a le faire, j'ai beaucoup de doutes.
Et vu les debuts catastrophiques de la box wanadoo (bien pire que chez free), avec les hotliners qui n'avaient pas de procedure a suivre et pas les manuels d'utilisation de la box, heureusement qu'ils ne l'ont pas sorti plus tot en meme temps.





> ben  l'poque c'tait Wanadoo avec la raie manta.
> mais mme aujourd'hui les autres box ne sont pas aussi intressantes que celles de Free avec ses services associs.


La raie manta est un simple modem, pas une box (elle ne permet que de se connecter au net, pas d'avoir la tele ou bien le telephone ou je ne sais quoi d'autre).

----------


## Uther

D'ailleurs a l'poque France Tlcom n'avait absolument aucun intrt au triple play. Sa principale source de revenu, c'tait les communications tlphoniques.

Sortir la livebox  l'poque s'tait se tirer un balle dans le pied.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si je comprends bien la position du ministre, il vaut mieux se faire enfiler par un operateur qui achete (en partie) du materiel europeen, plutot que d'avoir des communications a juste prix, par un operateur qui tire le marche vers le haut (*), mais qui achete des equipements chinois qui equipent la plupart des equipementiers mondiaux ?


Je crois que le Ministre oublie un dtail... Il voit la paille dans l'il de Free, mais pas l'arbre dans le sien.
Les uniformes de nos armes sont fabriqus au Sri Lanka ( une ou deux socits franaises sont au bord de la faillite  cause de cela), La Poste (secteur public) achte des scooters corens pour remplacer les anciens Peugeot (ceux qui licencient...), etc...

Bref, avant de cracher sur une socit prive (et donc libre  :;):  ), M. le Ministre pourrait dj recadrer l'tat et les socits publiques. 
Bon, pour sa dfense, il hrite d'une situation provoquer par les gouvernement prcdents qui ont signs des accords europens pour l'ouverture des marchs publics.  ::roll:: 
L'Europe, encore et toujours cette grande ide que les politiciens ont pourris comme c'est pas possible !  ::calim2::

----------


## ManusDei

> Le problme est que sur les topics Apple ce sont les fanboys qui sont gnralement de mauvaise foi, alors qu'ici tu as affirm une chose compltement fausse en prtendant que "seul Free facture la hotline" et tu insistes malgr qu'on t'ai mis devant l'vidence, donc ici la mauvaise foi n'est pas du ct des "fanboys Free" ici, dsol.


Je n'ai pas insist car effectivement je me suis plant. J'aurais d me tenir  jour.




> A la diffrence des fanboys Apple, on ne va pas chercher  trouver une justification qui excuse Free pour chaque dfaut.


En dehors de toi (et de moi) je ne vois pas la moindre critique sur cette page.



> Je ne listerai pas les problemes qu'il peut y avoir chez telle ou telle societe.


Non, tu listes uniquement les avantages de chez Free, et tu es uniquement ngatif avec la concurrence. C'est exactement pour a que je compare aux fanboys Apple. Tu dis que Free n'est pas la panace, mais tu es incapable de donner un point ngatif (et tu as vit le sujet quand j'ai parl du data en Ile-de-France).

Et SFR taient les premiers sur les box qui servent de hotspot pour internet (mais c'est pas du tlphonique). Je crois (mais j'ai pas vrifi) qu'ils sont toujours les seuls  avoir des hotspot ADSL gratuits  l'international, via un partenariat avec FON.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Non, tu listes uniquement les avantages de chez Free, et tu es uniquement ngatif avec la concurrence. C'est exactement pour a que je compare aux fanboys Apple. Tu dis que Free n'est pas la panace, mais tu es incapable de donner un point ngatif (et tu as vit le sujet quand j'ai parl du data en Ile-de-France).


Pas de chance, je ne suis pas en Ile de France, et quand j'y mets les pieds, j'ai toujours eu acces a des hotspots WiFi.
Parmi les problemes de Free, il y en a eu de serieux avec les mails il y a quelques annees (mails tres en retard), il y a les problemes qu'ont tous les operateurs, a savoir la hotline desastreuse et le temps de resolution des problemes, et les mauvaises relations qu'ils ont avec Wanadoo/FT/Orange (attention, tort partage ici), qui conduisent a des gueguerres penalisantes pour les utilisateurs.




> Et SFR taient les premiers sur les box qui servent de hotspot pour internet (mais c'est pas du tlphonique). Je crois (mais j'ai pas vrifi) qu'ils sont toujours les seuls  avoir des hotspot ADSL gratuits  l'international, via un partenariat avec FON.


Je ne connaissais pas ce partenariat. Un bon point pour SFR  ::):  - meme si le fait que leur hotspot soit limite au web m'enerve un peu.

----------


## pmithrandir

> D'ailleurs a l'poque France Tlcom n'avait absolument aucun intrt au triple play. Sa principale source de revenu, c'tait les communications tlphoniques.
> 
> Sortir la livebox  l'poque s'tait se tirer un balle dans le pied.


Il y a aussi une question d'image de marque.
par exemple, le fait de partager sa connection avec les autres utilisateurs, ca fait des annes que les box orange le permettent... mais que c'est pas activer parce que ca pourrait tre dangereux / mal interprt auprs des clients d'orange.

La solution a t simple : on ne fait rien.

Bila, ils l'ont fait, mais 4 ans plus tard parce que la concurrence tait pass devant. 
Un gros dficit d'inventivit n'est meme pas le problme, c'ets plus un dficit d'envie ou une incapacit a bouger une grosse organisation tentaculaire  l'inertie effrayante.

Pour info, je sui confront a des projets qui me prenne 10 jours a dvelopper, et 40 a mettre aux normes internes... (qui sont les mmes pour les application de 5 millions d'utilisateurs ou de 10...).
Dans d'autres boites, on aurait donc divis le budget par 5

----------

